# " Immer mehr Spieler gehen "



## T!ffy (18. März 2011)

hallo

ich wollte hier gerne mal einen post anfangen...und dort mal aus unseren Forum und vieleicht aus anderen gilden die abgänge der member reinposten und vorallem die gründe...
warum ich das mache ???
das buffed forum ist voll mit beschwerden wie WOW jetzt ist warum Blizz nur auf einen teil der com hört und stur das spiel immer weiter gegen die wand fahren...das spiel immer leichter langweiliger usw wird....
vieleicht ist es auch nur ein hilfloser versuch meinerseits...in der hoffnung das viele andere gilden diesem aufruf folgen...um blizz vieleicht auch mal krass die andere seite zu zeigen...
das auch ein großteil der spieler das nicht so wollen...i.d. trennung ....loot hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen...null inhalte....keine wirklichen aufgaben mehr....

also seit mal so lieb und postet ruhig mal eure gildenabgänge vieleicht aber auch nur vieleicht kommts ja an der richtigen stelle an...und ganz ganz vieleicht werden auch endlich mal die spieler gehört die wow seit jahren spielen und gerne weiterspielen wollen....ihnen aber jeglicher spass genommen wird...

ich bitte auch ALLE höflichst auf persöhnlich angriffe auf diesen post zu verzichten...es bringt nichts sich gegenseitig das leben schwer zu machen und irgentwelche hirnlosen angriffe auf personen zu starten....
den letztendlich gehts uns/mir hier um das spiel und meinen / euren spass...
also alles easy alle haben sich lieb^^

ok dann mal hier ein member der uns kürzlich verlies...und ich seinen post einfach nur unterstreichen kann....



Bye Bye

Nach reiflicher Ueberlegung habe ich mich dazu entschlossen WoW an den Nagel zu haengen.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Sobald ich mich einlogge ueberkommt mich gaehnende Langeweile.

PvP: nicht mein Ding
Dailys: Wofuer?
Gold Scheffeln: Wofuer?
Inis: Langweilig!
Berufe: Oh ja, Archaeologie.. 	..NOT!!
Erfolge: keine Lust mehr
Twinken: Oh nein, nicht schon wieder!

Zwar hat Blizzard mit Cataclysm die alten Gebiete noch mal deutlich aufgewertet was die Quests angeht aber als erfahrener Spieler fallen die Mobs um wie die Fliegen und selbst Elite Gegner bieten nicht die geringste Herausforderung, von den Inis wo man mit 5 dds durchlaufen kann ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn ich mir den Schwierigkeitsgrad der neuen (alten) Gebiete und von den Inis vor Lvl 85 anschaue wundert es mich nicht das kein Nachwuchs mehr kommt der seinen Char beherrscht, denn wo sollte er das gelernt haben?
Ausserdem ist nach mehreren Twinks die Lust nicht mehr da noch einen hochzuziehen von dem man weiss das er dann doch nur in Sturmwind rumsteht und sich Langweilt. 

Das einzige was mir noch Spass macht ist Raiden und da laeufts im Moment auch eher schlecht als recht.

Nur damit keine Missverstaendnisse auftreten, die aktuelle Raidsituation hat nicht wirklich was mit dieser Entscheidung zu tun.
Nur 2-3 mal die Woche Raiden, selbst wenn es erfolgreich laufen wuerde, ist einfach zuwenig fuer ein MMORPG, da erwarte ich mehr.
Hier hat Blizzard mit der 10/25er Id Zusammenlegung besonders Gilden wie uns mal so richtig *gefickt*.

Hinzu kommt das mein Druide den ich ueber die Jahre sehr lieb gewonnen habe in letzter Zeit immer wieder von Blizzard kastriert wurde.

Zuerst nimmt man mir die Baumform weg und setzt mir einen total unausgegorenen Talentbaum vor die Nase, dann veraendert man mal eben die komplette Hot-Mechanik und jetzt plant man noch den Battlerezz fuer andere Klassen moeglich zu machen.
Dazu kommt noch die staendige Hotfixerei so dass man sich auch ja nicht an die neuen Sachen gewoehnen kann.

Das ist nicht mehr *mein Baeumchen* sondern nur noch Einheitsbrei!

Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach eine komplett falsche Richtung eingeschlagen, man merkt deutlich das es nicht mehr um Individualitaet und damit Identifizierung mit seinem Char sondern nur noch um Zahlenspiele geht.

Wenn ich mir die neuen Patchnotes ansehe fuehle ich mich von Blizzard auch noch so richtig verarscht, erst hiess es man will epische Ausruestung nur in Raidinis dropen lassen, jetzt werden 2 aufgewaermte 5er Inis reingepatched wo man epische Teile abgreifen kann.
Und das wars dann auch schon mit neuem Content.

Aendern wird sich an dieser Firmenpolitik erstmal nichts denn wenn man sich die Blueposts so durchliest ist Blizzard ganz zufrieden mit dem Stand der Dinge.

Na ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bin weg!


----------



## Michalute (18. März 2011)

Komm zu Rift da gibts och Risse oder Kekse


----------



## Stonecloud (18. März 2011)

Also, derjenige, der da gegangen ist, würde genre mindestens 5mal pro Woche raiden, da er ansonsten Langeweile hat.. hm dann soll er sich bei einer Progress-Raidgilde bewerben...

Du musst dieses Thema wenn dann schon im offiziellen WoW Forum erstellen, denn hier auf Buffed liest es niemand, der wichtig genug ist. (Sorry liebe Buffies :-) )
Wenn du Gehör haben willst, dann ab dahin, sonst bringts dir nichts.


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. März 2011)

Hab früher mal Super Mario gespielt, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab aufgehört, einfach so. Ich hab nirgends davon geschrieben oder geredet, ich hab nicht mal dran gedacht es irgendwo public machen zu können. Hab halt einfach aufgehört und was anderes gespielt.

Mit Turnschuhen verfahr fast genauso.


----------



## Berserkius (18. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hab früher mal Super Mario gespielt, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab aufgehört, einfach so. Ich hab nirgends davon geschrieben oder geredet, ich hab nicht mal dran gedacht es irgendwo public machen zu können. Hab halt einfach aufgehört und was anderes gespielt.
> 
> Mit Turnschuhen verfahr fast genauso.




Ganz DICK unterstreichen, keine Ahnung warum das heutzutage so ist.


----------



## Tephis (18. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre kann man bei Kündigung des Abos einen Grund angeben - ob es dafür auch eine Möglichkeit gibt, wenn man per Gaming Card bezahlt weiß ich nicht. Wenn man das kurz hält gibt man Blizzard die Chance das auszuwerten. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

Hauptursache meiner Meinung nach ist, dass es WoW mittlerweile 5 (?) Jahre gibt. In anderen Spielen arrangiert man sich mit der jeweiligen Situation. xy ist gut, zw ist schlecht. Bei WoW pickt man sich aus 5 Jahren Entwicklung das raus, was man am meisten schätzt und hätte dann gerne die Eierlegende Wollmichsau, die aber eben für jeden etwas anders aussieht.

Wenn also jemand nicht mehr mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist und aufhört ist das in Ordnung. Blizzard wird am besten wissen wie stark die Account-Fluktuation ist. Und wenn dieser Beitrag irgendeinen Sinn haben sollte wäre der bessere Platz wohl im offiziellen Forum und mit einer Auswertung der Gründe.

Nehmen wir mal an du bekämst hier eine große Flut an Antworten. Wenn jeder soviel schreibt, wie in deinem Beispiel dann liest das doch niemand mehr. Es ist einfach viel zu viel um das sinnvoll auszuwerten.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (18. März 2011)

Hast dich richtig entschieden zu gehen denn WoW ist echt langweilig, aber um ehrlich zu sein, kaum wen interessiert es das du weg bist


----------



## BlizzLord (18. März 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ganz DICK unterstreichen, keine Ahnung warum das heutzutage so ist.



Man muss sich halt publizieren damit man aufällt. 

Wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt ist das okay.
Niemand zwingt euch zu was aber warum müsst ihr uns mit euren Problemen belästigen?

Ich erzähl euch ja auch nicht im Forum das mich grad meine Freundin verlassen hat oder das mein Fernseher im Arsch ist oder das ich aufgehört hab zu rauchen, etc.
(Außer ich bin auf Hilfe aus)


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Hm..Gildenabgänge 5...Gildenneuzugänge 72....also wird das jetzt schwierig für mich zu argumentieren, dass sooooooooooooooooo viele Leute das Spiel verlassen



Aber ich bin ja nicht so, ich zeig euch jetzt mal was lustiges....



> Hallo erstmal !
> 
> Wow ist ein geniales Spiel, keine Frage. Aber WoW hat entgültig ausgedient. Blizzard hat mit dem Add-On alles kaputt gemacht. Wenn man 70 ist, dreht sich (nahezu) alles nur noch um Items. Instanzen sind an der Tagesordnung und das eigendliche Spiel ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden.
> "World of Instance" sollte das Spiel heissen denn mehr kann man ja nicht machen. Blizzard fehlt es es an neuen Features und versucht vergeblich, WoW mit langwierigen Aufgaben am Leben zu erhalten. Aber Blizzard merkt nicht, das man sich vom "SPIEL" ....der Seele des Spielens, immer mehr entfernt.
> ...



...gepostet am 11.03.2007 zum Addon "Burning Crusade" (das heute so hochgelobte beste Addon, das es jemals gab) im Forum von onlinewelten.de...Quelle



> *Lich King rockt nicht, WoW am Ende* So nun muß ich hier auch mal was loswerden.
> Wenn man sich die Beitrage hier durchlest dann stellen sich ja einem die Haare hoch.
> Nun erstmal zum Lich King.
> WoW is fertig. Ich spiele schon seit 10 Jahren MMOS. Angefangen mit Ultima Online, GW,Eve u.s.w. Achja WoW hab ich auch drei Jahre gespielt. Was in WoW abgeht hat mit MMOS nichts mehr zu tun. Wir reden über 12 Millionen Kunden? Falsch Accounts. Allein in den letzten Jahren sind die Botter ums zehnfache gestiegen. Jeder zweite hat einen Bottaccount. Man brauch nur bei denen im Forum schauen. Zahlen sprechen Bände. Schon jetzt gibts die neuen Profile für 70-80 obwohl der Lich King nicht mal draußen ist. Was hat das mit einem so tollen Spiel zu tun. Achja die Chinafarmer gibts ja auch noch. Wieviel Accounts bleiben denn da noch?
> ...



...gepostet im Forum von onlinewelten.de am 12.11.2008... Quelle

Auch auf buffed gibt und gab es immer solche Threads, leider wirft die Suchfunktion nur 40 Seiten aus, daher komme ich mit dem Thema nicht weiter als bis Mitte 2009...nicht weil so viele aufhören sondern weil solche Threads die User anziehen wie Licht Gelsen und jeder hat was zu sagen

Und genausoviel Aussage oder Wahrheitsgehalt hat jetzt die Diskussion hier..es herrscht immer ein Kommen und Gehen, manchen gefällt etwas nicht, darum hören sie auf, es kommen aber weiterhin Leute nach


----------



## Dantus (18. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt publizieren damit man aufällt.
> 
> Wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt ist das okay.
> Niemand zwingt euch zu was aber warum müsst ihr uns mit euren Problemen belästigen?
> ...





Das ist eben die Facebook und Twitter-Generation in der man anderen sogar mitteilt wann man aufs Klo geht.


----------



## Metadron72 (18. März 2011)

dein beispiel @te, regt sich also drüber auf, das wow wow ist. hmmm ^^

p.s. wir haben deutlich mehr zugänge wie abgänge


----------



## Russelkurt (18. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum irgendwer mit wow aufhört juckt doch eigentlich keinen. und den überzeugten spielern macht man das spiel damit auch nicht madig. wenn man sich verabschieden will von anderen spielern, kann man das auch am letzten tag des abos ingame tun und muss hier nicht den drölfzillionsten "ich gehe und sag warum" thread aufmachen, oder?


----------



## Piggy D. (18. März 2011)

machst du bei handschriftlichen texten auch mehrere punkte statt einem satzzeichen? ist ja ne qual. und dem druiden der aufgehoert hat: druiden hatten zu anfangs keine baumform, also haben sie ihm die erst gegeben und dann wieder halbwegs entfernt. aber ums kurz zu machen. wer nicht spielen mag geht, wer unter nem anderen raidpensum raiden will, sucht sich ne neue gilde und wer was ganz neues will, spielt halt nen anderes.


----------



## BioHassan (18. März 2011)

Ich denke ganz ehrlich: Das WoW jetzt so scheiße sein soll, liegt nicht an Blizz, es liegt auch nicht an WoW, es liegt zum größten Teil an den Spielern. 
Das war zumindest einer meiner Gründe warum ich im Januar aufgehört habe. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß ein Spiel zu spielen, in dem man an jeder Ecke von irgendjemandem, von irgendeiner Gilde oder sonst wem gesagt bekommt: Mach das, sonst darfst du nicht mit, mach das sonst bist du schlecht, mach dailys sonst bekommst du einen g-kick, deine skillung ist crap du musst mehr dmg machen guck dir ne skillung aus dem internet ab ... das kann ich endlos weiterposten ...

Es ist einfach schwer es mehrern Millionen Spielern auf der Welt allen Recht zu machen. Und Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach am wenigsten Schuld. Ich würde mal gerne sehen wie die ganzen "Mimimimi-WoW-ist-so-scheiße"-Leute, ein so riesengroßes Projekt wie WoW führen. MAN KANN ES NIE ALLEN RECHT MACHEN. 

Wenn Blizzard den CD für die Pala-Bubble entfernt, jubeln die Palas. Die anderen meckern "mimimimi das ist ungerecht" wenn Blizz dann den CD wieder hochsetzt meckern die Palas "mimimimimimi mein Ruhestein ist auf CD wie soll ich dann ohne Bubble überleben" ... bla bla blubb ich glaube ihr wisst alle worauf ich hinaus will. 

Das wars erstmal meinerseits, wäre schön wenn da jemand mal seinen Senf zu abgibt.
Hade, kiss kiss 

Im übrigen, wenn ihr Anspruch und einen hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben wollt, spielt doch einfach SC2 so wie ich jetzt =)
Swaggerboy 307 (add me xD)


----------



## Headhunter94 (18. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm..Gildenabgänge 5...Gildenneuzugänge 72....also wird das jetzt schwierig für mich zu argumentieren, dass sooooooooooooooooo viele Leute das Spiel verlassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja der typ aus der ersten Quote wäre in WotLK sicher ganz ganz froh gewesen, dass das Spiel wieder da ist und man nicht nur ewig lange Questreihen für Raids machen muss  ist ja auch verdammt schlimm wenn man so etwas wie in Zeit in ein Spiel investieren muss... Frechheit oder? 

So /ironie off

Ich war mit Bc zufrieden und ich war zu einem gewissen Teil mit WotLK zufrieden aber im großen und ganzen kam nach Bc nur noch Mist. Klar nicht jedem hat Bc gefallen und damals gab es solche Threads genauso, und jetzt haltet euch fest, es wird immer so sein! Du kannst auch für 10 Millionen Leute nixs kochen was jedem schmeckt, ums mal provisorisch als Beispiel anzuführen.

Die meisten, inklusive mir, mochten Bc und vllt liegt das auch nur daran, dass ich damals angefangen habe, aber trotzdem selbst wenn es so wäre, wäre Bc noch meine beste Zeit gewesen.
Ich will keine unnötigen Sachen aufzählen die besser waren, die findeste nämlich in jedem WoW Forum tausendfach, aber ich will sagen, dass der Typ aus der ersten Quote halt zur "falschen" Zeit gespielt hat.

Generell ist die Diskussion was besser unnötig, weil wenn man nicht auf einen Privat-Server geht bekommtst man auch nicht zurück, weil Blizz den alten Content ja sowieso Schritt für Schritt ausdünnt.
Ich finde keinen Gefallen mehr an WoW und das große Cata, meine Persönliche Hoffnung und wohl die vieler anderer, hats nicht gebracht schade drum ich dachte das Spiel hält mich noch lang genug bis eine alternative rauskommt die sinnvoll ist, aber da muss man sich wohl mit anderen Dingen über Wasser halten.

MfG


----------



## lilithb (18. März 2011)

also ich spiele noch immer.
nichts desto trotz gibt es ein paar dinge die mich gewaltig stören/die ich für komplette fehlentwicklungen halte:
* wie vom te erwähnt: die ID-zusammenlegung. hat sich schon ende wotlk gezeigt, dass das mist ist. niemand wurde gezwungen mit seinem/n char/s jeweils alle ID's auszunutzen, aber man hatte die möglichkeit dazu. ergo ist es schlicht und einfach eine kürzung des spieleangebotes.
* *meines erachtens der grösste fehler in cata: das neue gildensystem.* kleine gilden sind massiv benachteiligt. dies hat mehrere konsequenzen. will man raiden muss man de facto in einer grösseren gilde sein. sprich ich schaue nicht mehr: wer ist mir sympathisch? sondern: wer hat die meisten bonis? randomraids gibt es nur noch sehr wenige. individualität ist geschichte. (schliesst sich nahtlos bei den talentbäumen an) wären die gildenbonis 'kosmetische' dinge wäre es (fast) egal, da man dann entscheiden kann. es sind aber ganz konkrete verbesserungen mit direktem einfluss auf's gameplay.
* die skilltrees..... ok, klar was blizzard dabei wollte. abspecken. der skilltreezwang ist das gegenteil von dem was blizzard propagiert hat. es gibt absolut keine möglichkeit zu 'experimentieren' und sich einen individuellen char zu erstellen. es ist nicht nur eine massive vereinfachung, sondern macht das ganze einfach langweilig.
* die levelphase: ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, dass das leveln wesentlich schneller geht. im classic oder bc-tempo von 1 auf 85 zu questen wäre (vor allem für twinks, die das spiel/die welt ja schon kennen) ein graus. hier die lösung mit den erbstücken und dem xp-boost find ich völlig in ordnung. das probem ist: es ist insgesamt viel zu einfach. und das ist untertrieben. die quests und instanzen am weg richtung 85 sind ein witz. alle gegner fallin innerhalb weniger sekunden um. auf tanks kann im prinzip komplett verzichtet werden. (macht deswegen auch sehr viel spass zu versuchen als tank zu leveln. vom stoffi über den hunter bis zu platten-dd pullt alles fröhlich durch die gegend. und das problem dabei: sie können es ohne konsequenz da die mobs/mobgruppen eh down gehen vor ihnen etwas passiert.) die levelphase war bis kurz vor cata (auch für twinks) die phase in der man sich in seinen char einspielen konnte, die mechaniken und besonderheiten lernen und das ganze bis zum maximal-level 'perfektionieren'. da das ganze aber derart lächerlich einfach geworden ist ist das wohl vergangenheit. unterstützt wird dies von den neuen 'skilltrees'
* endgame: ja ich finde es auch zu einfach. und es war auch klar, dass dies so kommen wird. natürlich waren direkt nach erscheinen der erweiterung die instanzen zum teil knackig und musste auch mal cc genutzt werden. seit ein paar wochen gilt (dank logischerweise gestiegenem equip und sinnentleerter vereinfachung der instanzen seitens blizzard) wieder: durchrennen. zusammensammeln. bomben. looten. marken abgreifen. raus. in den raids das selbe bild. bis auf die endbosse kaum mehr eine herausfordeung dabei. das schwierigste beim raiden ist im moment einen raid zu finden wenn man nicht in einer grossen gilde ist. dailyquests waren noch nie sonderlich spannend, insofern hier alles beim alten, vieleicht mit dem unterschied, dass die belohnungen aus tol barad zu hochwertig sind. zu pvp kann ich nichts sagen. hat mich nie interessiert und wird mich nie interessieren.

hinter dem ganzen steckt glaube ich ein ganz einfacher fehler in der strategie der firma activision/blizzard.
es geht um quantität statt qualität.
schnell schnell inhalte geben. möglichst einfach damit es möglichst viele menschen spielen.
ergibt schnell wachsende kundenzahlen, vor allem beim erscheinen neuer addons.
allerdings steckt hier das problem dahinter, dass diese nicht bleiben, zumindest nicht mittel/langfristig.
manchmal habe ich den verdacht, es ist der versucht wow 'sich selbst killen zu lassen'
solange es wow gibt (vor allem mit diese menge an spieler_innen) wäre activision/blizzard dumm es auslaufen zu lassen, auch wenn es etwas neues auf der rückhand gibt.
wenn man das spiel aber langsam aber sicher an die wand fahren lässt und rechtzeitig eine (gute, und damit meine ich nicht eien abklatsch wie im moment rift) alternative platziert.......


----------



## Metadron72 (18. März 2011)

das mit dem gildensystem habt ihr immer noch nicht begriffen 
und möglichst einfach ? es meckern doch grad wieder alle, dass es nicht schaffbar ist...aber ich kann den SCHEISS nicht mehr LESEN !


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das mit dem gildensystem habt ihr immer noch nicht begriffen
> und möglichst einfach ? es meckern doch grad wieder alle, dass es nicht schaffbar ist...aber ich kann den SCHEISS nicht mehr LESEN !



Zu einfach? Der Thread hier sagt aber in seiner Essenz was ganz anderes


----------



## Metadron72 (18. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zu einfach? Der Thread hier sagt aber in seiner Essenz was ganz anderes




eben ? zu einfach , zu schwer, zu dick , zu dünn, zu lang, zu kurz , zu MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Lilahoney (18. März 2011)

irgentwann ist jedes spiel mal langweilig
immerhin habe ich wow seit 2006 gezockt,doch jetzt ist bei mir auch schluß 
bekomme bald nen neuen pc und da kommt mir kein wow mehr drauf,
es gibt ja so viele tolle offline spiele
und die reichen mir dann erst mal


----------



## Metadron72 (18. März 2011)

Lilahoney schrieb:


> irgentwann ist jedes spiel mal langweilig
> immerhin habe ich wow seit 2006 gezockt,doch jetzt ist bei mir auch schluß
> bekomme bald nen neuen pc und da kommt mir kein wow mehr drauf,
> es gibt ja so viele tolle offline spiele
> und die reichen mir dann erst mal




das is mal ne aussage, wow bzw die art des spiels muss halt irgendwann auch mal langweilig werden...und was macht man dann ? man sucht sich was neues "anderes" das einem spass macht - fettich


----------



## Michithekiller (18. März 2011)

lilithb schrieb:


> also ich spiele noch immer.
> nichts desto trotz gibt es ein paar dinge die mich gewaltig stören/die ich für komplette fehlentwicklungen halte:
> * wie vom te erwähnt: die ID-zusammenlegung. hat sich schon ende wotlk gezeigt, dass das mist ist. niemand wurde gezwungen mit seinem/n char/s jeweils alle ID's auszunutzen, aber man hatte die möglichkeit dazu. ergo ist es schlicht und einfach eine kürzung des spieleangebotes.
> * *meines erachtens der grösste fehler in cata: das neue gildensystem.* kleine gilden sind massiv benachteiligt. dies hat mehrere konsequenzen. will man raiden muss man de facto in einer grösseren gilde sein. sprich ich schaue nicht mehr: wer ist mir sympathisch? sondern: wer hat die meisten bonis? randomraids gibt es nur noch sehr wenige. individualität ist geschichte. (schliesst sich nahtlos bei den talentbäumen an) wären die gildenbonis 'kosmetische' dinge wäre es (fast) egal, da man dann entscheiden kann. es sind aber ganz konkrete verbesserungen mit direktem einfluss auf's gameplay.
> * endgame: ja ich finde es auch zu einfach. und es war auch klar, dass dies so kommen wird. natürlich waren direkt nach erscheinen der erweiterung die instanzen zum teil knackig und musste auch mal cc genutzt werden. seit ein paar wochen gilt (dank logischerweise gestiegenem equip und sinnentleerter vereinfachung der instanzen seitens blizzard) wieder: durchrennen. zusammensammeln. bomben. looten. marken abgreifen. raus. in den raids das selbe bild. bis auf die endbosse kaum mehr eine herausfordeung dabei. das schwierigste beim raiden ist im moment einen raid zu finden wenn man nicht in einer grossen gilde ist. dailyquests waren noch nie sonderlich spannend, insofern hier alles beim alten, vieleicht mit dem unterschied, dass die belohnungen aus tol barad zu hochwertig sind. zu pvp kann ich nichts sagen. hat mich nie interessiert und wird mich nie interessieren.




ID-zusammenlegung: Fast ich zu WolK auch .... weil man ist fix ICC und Rubinsanktum durch und danach war große langeweile. Jetzt hat man eigentlich genug mit dem 10/25er Conent zutun, wenn man jetzt noch 10er und 25er gehen müsste wäre das ein wenig extrem. Klar die Bosse sind nicht viel anders aber trotzdem finde ich die zusammenlegung sinnvoll was sich aber auch wieder ändern wird.

Gildensystem: Wenn ich mach Gilde sehe mit 26 Leute die schon Level 20 sind sehe ich keine nachteile bzw also bei uns gibt es schon genug RND Raid´s, wie erfolgreich die sind halte ich mich bedeckt aber man muss keine Gilde haben um Bosse zulegen. Selbst wenn gibt es genug Gilden wo jeder irgendwie platz findet.

Endgame: Das die Ini´s nicht immer so knackig bleiben wie am anfang ist logisch für mich, viele Bosse in Raid´s sind auch nur noch abfarmen und fertig aber wie willste es ändern einen Extrem Hero Mode für Ini´s? Bald kommt jeder wieder ein wenig neues wobei ich denke das es in sachen Raid´s für "normale" Gilden jetzt noch genug zu legen gibt.


----------



## WotanGOP (18. März 2011)

Die meisten, die behaupten, es gäbe in WoW aktuell nichts zu tun, bzw. keinen Inhalt, haben bei weitem noch nicht alles gesehen oder gemacht, was es gibt.

Der neue Inhalt durch das Addon war genauso, wie bei den Addons vorher. Eine bestimmte Anzahl neuer Länder, Instanzen, Schlachtfelder und Quests. Dafür, daß es diesmal nur 5 Level dazu gab, ist der Inhalt mehr als ausreichend.
Über Schwierigekeit braucht man nichts sagen hier. Den einen ist alles viel zu schwer. Und die anderen 99% sind sowieso die Imba Oberchecker, die mit verbunden augen und einem Arm auf dem Rücken alles im Halbschlaf legen.

Bleibt zu sagen, daß es genug zu tun gibt in diesem Spiel. Man muß nur vielleicht selbst kucken, wo und wie. Und wenn man wirklich nur noch raidet, dann ist das halt so. Aber es ist schon komisch, daß es für viele nur ganz oder gar nicht zu geben scheint. Also entweder spielt man jeden Tag x Stunden oder man hört gleich ganz auf. Dazwischen gibt es nicht. Ein "ich spiele nur, wenn Raids sind und ansonsten mach ich je nach Lust und Laune was anderes" scheinen viele einfach nicht zu kennen. Nein, sie erwarten von einem Spiel, daß es sie jahrelang Tag für Tag für viele Stunden dauerhaft und befriedigend beschäftigt, als gäbe es auf der ganzen Welt keine andere Beschäftigungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Pet0r_the_Pan (18. März 2011)

Naja keine Ahnung was die Leute haben... ich spiel WoW auch nurnoch zum Raiden bin halt ausserhalb der raidzeiten mehr oder weniger nicht da und ganz ehrlich keiner kann behaupten das es zu leicht ist... 
und zu dem za/zg thema die epics sind 353er wenn ich mich nicht irre d.h. raiden bringt immernoch bessere items


----------



## MennoxX (18. März 2011)

Ach Leute im ernst:

WAS JUCKT ES DEN MOND WENN IHN DIE HUNDE ANBELLEN!!!!

WoW ist immernoch geil ihr geht es nur falsch an
denkt ein bischen nach und wenn ihr geht warum schreibt ihr in buffed was euch nicht passt
soweit ich weit gibts ein vorum wo man VERBESSERUNGSVORSCHLÄGE reinstellen kann

aber so wie ich das hier sehe ist das Zeitverschwendung für jeden der was postet (auch für mich)

/Vote for Close

lg Mennoxx


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2011)

"Immer mehr Spieler gehen"

Findet ihr das nicht etwas fies? Der arme Samuel Koch...


----------



## Pet0r_the_Pan (18. März 2011)

ach und noch nen kleiner tipp wie es nicht mehr so langweilig ist geht zwischen den raids doch einfach vor die tür und trefft euch mit freunden bzw sucht euch doch einfach welche


----------



## Nexilein (18. März 2011)

T!ffy schrieb:


> Nur damit keine Missverstaendnisse auftreten, die aktuelle Raidsituation hat nicht wirklich was mit dieser Entscheidung zu tun.
> Nur 2-3 mal die Woche Raiden, selbst wenn es erfolgreich laufen wuerde, ist einfach zuwenig fuer ein MMORPG, da erwarte ich mehr.
> Hier hat Blizzard mit der 10/25er Id Zusammenlegung besonders Gilden wie uns mal so richtig *gefickt*.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass Berufe, Farmen, etc. in der Vergangenheit auch nicht mehr Abwechslung geboten haben als heute lässt sich das leicht übersetzten:

_"Ich bin es gewohnt mich fast jeden Tag in WoW einzuloggen und irgendwas zu unternehmen. Manches davon wird aber auf Dauer langweilig, und mit den spaßigen Dingen wie Raiden kann man sich ja auch nur an 3 Abenden in der Woche beschäftigen. Ich brauche aber ein Spiel das mich 24/7 reizt, denn für 15 Stunden Spielzeit in der Woche lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach der Doppelklick auf's WoW-Icon nicht."

_Da kann man sich doch eigentlich nur für den Author freuen, dass er endlich von WoW weg ist._ Deshalb sollte man statt "Mimimi" lieber "Danke Blizzard, dass WoW mittlerweile so gut mit dem RL vereinbahr ist" schreiben...
_


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2011)

Wartet auf den Wegfall der Dungeon Dailies... *das* ist mal ein weiterer guter Schritt.

Damit fällt die tägliche "Pflicht" flach, wenn man Raidgear-Punkte haben will. 7 Dungeons egal wann -> da sucht man sich n paar Gildenleute und macht das in einem Stück.
Perfekt.

So isses am Abend nie so, dass immer genau dieselben da sind. Außer bei 24/7 Gilden - aber da sind wohl hier die wenigsten =)


----------



## Blacknature (18. März 2011)

Wieso nicht mal Pause machen, wenn man gelangweilt ist ?

Bewirkt Wunder.




MfG


----------



## Cantharion (18. März 2011)

Warum muss man eine Empfindung die lediglich von einem anderen Thread unterstrichen wurde gleich auf einen großen Teil der Comminity projizieren?


----------



## Blacknature (18. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Warum muss man eine Empfindung die lediglich von einem anderen Thread unterstrichen wurde gleich auf einen großen Teil der Comminity projizieren?



Schonmal was von einem Vorschlag gehört ?

Btw, bei der Menge an Spielern die WoW spielen, kann man keinen Vorschlag bringen, der alle anspricht.


----------



## Mayestic (18. März 2011)

es mag richtig sein das immer mehr spieler die man kennt gehn aber es kommen eben auch immer wieder neue spieler hinzu.
die alten hasen, zu denen man evtl selbst gehört wandern aus, hören ganz mit mmos auf oder gehn mal mit nem anderen spiel fremd bzw suchen sich ne ganz neue heimat.
aber mehr ist da auch nicht dran. 

nur weil man sich manchmal alleine vorkommt auf seinem heimatserver, die meistens gilden von damals verschwunden sind und besondere spielernaturen nicht mehr täglich iwo rumstehn und posen heisst es nicht das wow ausstirbt. 
das publikum ändert sich und verdrängt evtl alte strukturen und alte muster.
es herscht eine neue sprachkultur in den chats, ein neues miteinander usw usw usw. zeiten ändern sich eben.

vielleicht ist es für viele die das "neue" wow stört eben einfach an der zeit zu gehn und sich ein neues plätzchen zum wohlfühlen zu suchen.


----------



## sharas1 (18. März 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen das dieses alles höchst subjektiv ist.
Wenn man grad neu mit wow angefangen hat freut man sich bestimmt über jeden kram wie ein honigkuchenpferd.

Wenn man aber schon einige jahre wow auf dem Buckel hat wird es immer schwerer sich zu begeistern.
3-6 Jahre Daylis machen, Inis laufen, 2-4 mal die woche raiden gehen und dabei im grunde nix neues erleben kann schon ermüden.

Ich würde niemanden, auch blizz nicht, einen strick daraus drehen wenn der content einigen leuten nicht gefällt.
Das wow prinzip steht halt, wenn blizzard das jetzt alles komplett über den haufen werfen würde (mechanik, charaktere,gameplay etc) wäre es nicht mehr wow 
sondern ein anderes mmorpg.Und das werden sie nicht machen, sondern entwickeln ja grad was neues.

Ich freue mich auf tera und hoffe das das spiel man wirklich anders ist als die ganzen anderen guten,wie auch schlechten kopien, des wow prinzips...
Denn man kann ja schauen wohin man will, so ziemlich alles lehnt sich an wow an...Interface, klick target and cast etc.pp.
Dshalb glaube ich das den leuten die zu rift,aion oder zu free2play mmos gewechselt sind auch sehr schnell langweilig werden wird weil das prinzip wow halt 
ausgelaugt ist. Da wird auch bessere Grafik nix dran ändern, das spielprinzip bleibt i.d.R das gleiche....


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> "Immer mehr Spieler gehen"
> 
> Findet ihr das nicht etwas fies? Der arme Samuel Koch...




Wer ist das? Versteh nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Cryteki (18. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hab früher mal Super Mario gespielt, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab aufgehört, einfach so. Ich hab nirgends davon geschrieben oder geredet, ich hab nicht mal dran gedacht es irgendwo public machen zu können. Hab halt einfach aufgehört und was anderes gespielt.
> 
> Mit Turnschuhen verfahr fast genauso.



right !


----------



## Lornorr (18. März 2011)

wenn man wow einfach mal ne weile pausiert, hat man nach einer zeit wieder mehr spaß am spielen. ich spreche da aus erfahrung.
mir machts wieder spaß.


----------



## Vaisser (18. März 2011)

Abschieds- und Heulposts gibts seid Release, ob diesmal wirklich mehr Spieler gehn als neue dazukommen werden wir erst merken wenn Blizzard zu reagieren beginnt. Also wenn auf einmal ganz schnell was ganz Heisses gebacken wird, von dem man noch nix wusste. Bisher scheinen sie sich aber noch ruhig zu verhalten und ihr Ding durchzuziehn, bin mal gespannt ob sie ihre Ruhe beibehalten.


----------



## sharas1 (18. März 2011)

Lornorr schrieb:


> wenn man wow einfach mal ne weile pausiert, hat man nach einer zeit wieder mehr spaß am spielen. ich spreche da aus erfahrung.
> mir machts wieder spaß.



Kann, muss aber nicht.
Denn wenn ich erst wieder ein Abo abschließen muss und dann min. 12 Euronen weg sind nur um festzustellen das wow
immer noch doof ist, ist bei mir die hemmschwelle doch recht hoch angesetzt....

Atm hardere ich noch mit dem schicksal mein abo zu kündigen, ich warte noch auf etwas das mir mehr spaß bringt als wow.
Bfbc2 zocke ich nebenher, das ist aber auch gratis, kann man also nicht vergleichen...


----------



## Kersyl (18. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt publizieren damit man aufällt.
> 
> Wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt ist das okay.
> Niemand zwingt euch zu was aber warum müsst ihr uns mit euren Problemen belästigen?
> ...



Ich finds lustig wie alle denken, das er schon aufgehört hat. Ihr wisst schon, das der KUMPEL aufhört, und er nicht breittreten will wie scheiße alles ist, sondern wie es sich verändert hat.

Blizzard hat halt auf die stimme der ololol casuals gehört, wenn ichs mal blöde ausdrücken soll. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, einige änderungen sind echt geil!
Sachen wie low-lvl inhalte neu machen, endlich gute fähigkeiten am anfang etc.

Aber wenn ich dann sehe was sie im high-lvl teils machen, find ichs krass. Druiden heiler ist ganzschön verändert worden, was ich sinnlos finde. Für mich ist der Druide ein Hot-heiler. Das ist meine Vorstellung von nem dudu-heiler. Das wurde aber ganz schön geändert, und viele sachen die NOCH einzigartig waren, wie B-Rezz Sind nun auch von vielen verfügbar.

ganz ehrlich, was soll das? 

Ich meine, da kann man ja auch nur 2 dd klassen, 1 heiler und 1 tank klasse machen bzw. 10 dd klassen, die aber vom prinzip her vollkommen unterschiedlich sind...Haha...Unterschiede....Ich weiß der war gut.

Sorry, aber die eigenheit meines Magiers ist auch längst nur noch auf ca. 4-5 sachen beschränkt, welche ich aber sehr cool finde


Ich werde trotz alledem aber bei WoW bleiben. Ich habe immernoch spaß daran, wobei der low-lvl trotz änderung VIEL zu einfach ist. Sorry aber da kommt man echt zu 2. durch^^

Ja, stellt euch vor leute! Kritik, ohne "Ololol Ragequit". Ja sowas gibts.
Nobody´s perfect, und wems garnicht mehr gefällt, der soll aufhören!


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Kersyl schrieb:


> ...



Zum Thema "Klassenangleichung" und was das alles soll, zitier ich mich selbst 2x aus einem anderen aktuellen Thread hier



Derulu schrieb:


> Wayne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau das ist der Grund, mein lieber Vorposter.
> ...






Derulu schrieb:


> Lakor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ähh nein. Es gibt 2 Klassen die im Pve wirklich effektik zum kicken gedacht waren, und zwar der Schurke und der Fury/Slam Krieger.
> ...



Fazit: "Verlust" (bei 2 Fähigkeiten die eine andere Klasse zusätzlich bekommt, mir aber deswegen nicht weggenommen werden von "Verlust" zu reden ist seltsam, aber ich finde kein besseres Wort) der "Einzigartigkeit" des Einzelnen führt hin zu mehr Flexibilität der Gruppe, was aber trotzallem nicht dazu führt, dass sich alle Klassen gleich spielen, schließlich sind es nur für den Raid immanente Buffs die nun eben mehreren Klassen angeboten werden, deswegen spielt sich ein Holypaladin trotzdem immer noch total anders als ein Restodruide


----------



## Protek (18. März 2011)

Das Ende ist nahe... in ein paar Jahren ;-) 

Was man sicher sagen kann: die grossen Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei 

Blizzard hat es trotz Millionen von Spielern und riesigen Summen von Geld nicht hingekriegt eine anständige Weiterentwicklung von WoW zu garantieren. Was die da rumpatchen ist jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Man merkt das bei Blizzard nur noch das Geld wichtig ist... das spürt man und jeder der das nicht sieht ist blind!
-Talentbäume vereinfacht das es eigentlich ein Witz ist... das ist doch kein Talentbaum mehr   -> für Spieler gemacht die 0 Zeit investieren wollen. GZ dazu. 
-DungeonFinder usw., bei den Ini's überlegt man sich ob WoW überhaupt noch etwas mit einem Mmorpg zu tun hat. Eigentlich nur noch asozial was da abgeht. Es gab schon immer unfaire Aspekte an dem Spiel, aber seither kann man ja eigentlich nur noch in der Gilde spielen. Mit weltfremden Egomanen kann man in keine Ini gehen die gleich alles kicken oder dann einen Gildi einladen ... 

Es wird jeder erdenkliche Schritt unternommen um möglichst alle vorhandenen Spielertypen zu erreichen... das ist doch OpferStyle.
Eure Klassen werden kaputt gepatch nur damit irgend ein Idiot nicht mehr paar Stunden braucht um klar zu kommen? Welcome to World of Warcraft. 
Es gibt ja auch positive Aspekte bei solchen Änderungen, aber... für alle Langzeitspieler die WoW wirklich gross und bekannt gemacht haben ist das die totale Verarschung. 
THX Blizzard, für mich seid ihr jedenfalls gestorben. Ihr habt vor Jahren bewiesen das ihr ein gutes Spiel herstellen könnt, aber ihr habt ebenso bewiesen wie ihr es so krass kaputt machen könnt. 

Blizzard stand einmal für Qualität... mittlerweile gibt es nur noch Quantität.


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> ...



Bltzzard plant übrigens in seinem neuen MMO (Arbeitstitel: Titan) Talentbäume so zu machen wie sie in CoD: Modern Warfare 2 üblich sind...also nix mit "talentbäumen" sondern alle paar level mal eine Entscheidung zwischen zB: "Maschinenpistolen" oder "höhere Reichweite", Tom Chilton empfiehlt solche Talentverteilungen auch den Entwicklern von MMOs...siehe hier

Also freut euch, dass wir überhaupt noch "Talentbäume" haben^^

Ansonsten: GL und HF...oda wie man bei uns sagt: "baba und foi net"


----------



## Arrthemis (18. März 2011)

und wieder ein weiterer heulsusenbeitrag.
keiner zwingt dich zum weiterspielen.
der punkt mit den asiozialen verhältnissen in random inis hat mit den spielern zu tun.
und was ist falsch daran, wenn eine firme versucht, aus ihrem produkt so viel gewinn zu erwirtschaften, wie möglich?
das ist nun mal der lauf der welt. 
wow ist das eigentum von blizz, wenn die herrschaften der meinung sind, dass dies oder jenes in eine x-beliebige richtung geändert wird, bittesehr.
nicht unser bier. wir sind konsumenten. wenn uns was gefällt, kaufen wir.
wenn uns etwas nicht gefällt, kaufen wir nicht. (ich handhabe das so)
wer es andersrum macht........
dazu möchte ich mich jeglichen kommentares enthalten.


----------



## Nexilein (18. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> -Talentbäume vereinfacht das es eigentlich ein Witz ist... das ist doch kein Talentbaum mehr -> für Spieler gemacht die 0 Zeit investieren wollen. GZ dazu.



Die Talentbäume wurden verändert. Aber zu behaupten man hätte keine Freiheiten mehr ist bei den meisten Klassen/Skillungen einfach falsch. 
Vielleicht sieht diese Flexibilität nicht jeder, aber etwas nicht zu wissen ist nichts was man dem Entwickler vorwerfen sollte... eigene Nase, und so....


----------



## ed3l (18. März 2011)

*Archa in pvpTool is detected!

pvpTool was today the target of a smaller banwave. *
The archaeology bot is detected and is not safe to use as for now. The other features, such as pvping, lvling and gathering seems to be fine and was not a target. pvpTool will give you a warning when running the bot. For those who lost their account, we are deeply sorry for your loss.
This is the first ban wave that hits pvpTool. We don't know since when they flagged the accounts. Only 1 of my 3 accounts got banned and i used archa with all 3.
Archa is currently not available for purchase until we find a way around this.


Laut Ausage des Herstellers sind über 200.000 EU-Accounts gebannt worden ! 

Und da niemand mit einem zeit Acc Archelogie botet was schwachsinn wäre sind es alles MAin Accounts gewesen .

Was mich dazu schließen lässt das da evtl. viele dabei waren .

Noch zur info die Acc´s wurden mit einem permanent gebannt und Blizz konnte bis zu 2 Monate alles zurück verfolgen !

Bsp. einer hat vor 4 wochen gebotet und dann nicht mehr war er trotzdem nicht sicher vor der bannwave


----------



## J_0_T (18. März 2011)

ed3l schrieb:


> *Archa in pvpTool is detected!
> 
> pvpTool was today the target of a smaller banwave. *
> The archaeology bot is detected and is not safe to use as for now. The other features, such as pvping, lvling and gathering seems to be fine and was not a target. pvpTool will give you a warning when running the bot. For those who lost their account, we are deeply sorry for your loss.
> ...



Und das hat jetzt was mit diesem Thread zu tun?


----------



## sharas1 (18. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was mit diesem Thread zu tun?



nunja...die sind halt gegangen worden...^^


----------



## Cantharion (18. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nahe... in ein paar Jahren ;-)
> Gab Leute die das vor fast 5 Jahren als ich mit WoW angefangen habe auch behauptet haben.
> Was man sicher sagen kann: die grossen Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei
> Sehen viele Spieler anders als du.
> ...


----------



## Kerbe (18. März 2011)

Ich bin zu Rift gewechselt weil ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW hatte und die Community in Rift deutlich netter ist als bei WoW


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2011)

Nach Release habe ich meinen Krieger hochgelevelt, dann festgestellt dass der Highlevel Content Müll ist und Wow auf absehbare Zeit nichts für mich bieten wird. 
1 1/2 Jahre später habe ich dann nochmal reingeschaut und zu meiner Überraschung gab's das Spiel echt noch!


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Ich bin zu Rift gewechselt weil ich kein Bock mehr auf WoW hatte und die Community in Rift deutlich netter ist als bei WoW




Und ich wage es noch einmal zu sagen...NOCH, denn das Spiel ist neu und zwar für alle. Doch sobald (so etwas dauert in der regel 6-12 Monate) sich irgendwelche Spieler zu selbsternannten "Pros" hochpushen wollen und damit meinen die weisheit und den "Skill" in die Wiege gelegt bekommen zu haben sieht es vermutlich anders aus, sprechen doch beide Spiele die selbe Zielgruppe an. ich drücke euch Rift Spielern zwar die Daumen, dass es nicht so kommen wird und die Community mich Lügen straft, ich erwarte es aber, wir alle kennen ja unsere Pappenheimer


----------



## Deadwool (18. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und ich wage es noch einmal zu sagen...NOCH, denn das Spiel ist neu und zwar für alle. Doch sobald (so etwas dauert in der regel 6-12 Monate) sich irgendwelche Spieler zu selbsternannten "Pros" hochpushen wollen und damit meinen die weisheit und den "Skill" in die Wiege gelegt bekommen zu haben sieht es vermutlich anders aus, sprechen doch beide Spiele die selbe Zielgruppe an. ich drücke euch Rift Spielern zwar die Daumen, dass es nicht so kommen wird und die Community mich Lügen straft, ich erwarte es aber, wir alle kennen ja unsere Pappenheimer


Deswegen spielt er es ja auch JETZT. Was in 6 bis 12 Monaten ist, ist doch völlig humpe.


----------



## Nanuuck (18. März 2011)

Pet0r_the_Pan schrieb:


> ach und noch nen kleiner tipp wie es nicht mehr so langweilig ist geht zwischen den raids doch einfach vor die tür und trefft euch mit freunden bzw sucht euch doch einfach welche



Soll man dir jetzt oder später eine scheuern ? Viele leute kommen erst Abends nachhause und haben dann einfach lust auf eine Ruhige runde WoW, Rift, WAR, Aion und und und ...ich fand WoW auch nur noch langweilig, Ich hatte mich eingeloggt den Dungeonbrowser gestartet und 10min gewartet, in der Zeit ist mir so langweilig geworden dass ich wieder ausgeloggt war und ich meine Zeit anderen Sachen gewidmet habe  Wie heißt es so schön "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten!"


----------



## Barkyo (18. März 2011)

anfang april läuft mein acc aus, das bleibt denn auch vorerst so


----------



## Protek (18. März 2011)

@Cantharion

In dem Thread gehts doch darum wieso man nicht mehr spielt oder wieso viele Spieler gehen werden.
Natürlich ist es dein Recht als treuer WoW Spieler anderer Meinung zu sein... wobei ich seit Release gespielt habe. 
WoW ist eines der besten Mmorpg GEWESEN, das ist es aus meiner Sicht heute nicht mehr. Aus der Sicht eines fanatisch blinden Anhängers... natürlich! 
Wenn du die Änderungen gut findest, okay, dann stehst du wohl mehr auf solche einfachen Spiele. 

Wer glaubt es gehe mit dem Spiel immer noch bergauf der muss einfach blind sein. Ich habe aber auch nirgends gesagt das es gleich morgen stark an Spielern verliert.
Es bietet sehr viel und kann auch lange begeistern, nie mehr solange wie es früher der Fall war, aber immer noch eine recht lange Zeit. Das Problem ist eigentlich das WoW irgendwann
einen kritischen Punkt erreicht an dem es nur noch Spieler verliert und kaum noch welche dazu gewinnt. Das wird genau wegen dieser starken Vereinfachung passieren und dem völligen
Abbau der sozialen Aspekte die jetzt schon verdammt tief sind. Atmosphäre in einem Spiel hängt auch von den Spielern ab die sie beleben und die ist mehrheitlich stark geschädigt. 
Ich kann es all jenen Spielern eigentlich gar nicht verübeln, weil es ist halt die heutige Generation die mit Shootern/Hack'n'Slay spielen aufgewachsen sind und keinen Plan haben was 
Respekt/Anstand wirklich noch bedeutet. Geht nur noch um Erfolge, Siege, OberRoxxoR Triumphe. Das war einmal anders, weil WoW bei den Anfangen erst noch von den wirklichen 
Mmorpg Spielern gespielt wurde die schon länger in dem Genre verankert sind und meist eine Ahnung hatten. Natürlich besitzen viele gute Kenntnisse über ihre Klasse, aber meistens fehlen diese
bei der Art wie man mit anderen umgeht. Deswegen sind DungeonFinder auch so gefährliche Instrumente die positive Aspekte haben, aber alle netten Randoms irgendwann vergrault sind. 
Keiner wird sich längerfristig in einem Spiel aufhalten in dem er ständig solche negativen Erlebnisse hat. Davon gibts leider immer mehr. Zum Glück gibts noch gute Gilden die dafür sorgen das ein 
gewisses Niveau gewahrt wird.

WoW wird noch Jahre laufen. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Ich bin einfach ziemlich enttäuscht was daraus geworden ist und das kann man wirklich nur sagen wenn man von Anfang bis Jetzt dabei gewesen war. 
Blizzard hat versucht dem Epic-Wahn der in Wrath und schon in BC aufgetreten ist entgegen zu wirken. Aber nun bringen sie wieder aufgewärmte Instanzen und schmeissen es den Leuten in den Rachen. Sie sagten auch sie wollen den Schwierigkeitsgrad beibehalten, ... was passierte wohl... nerf... ist ja eigentlich gut für die Mehrheit die nicht wirklich spielen kann und nicht wissen was CC ist. 

Wird aber wohl jeder verstehen das mit diesem DungeonFinder und anderen Neuerungen die Atmosphäre ziemlich baden ging. Sobald man nicht mehr durch die Welt reisen muss um einer Herausforderung entgegen zu treten... aus dem herausragenden Restaurant ist ein Imbissstand geworden ;-) Jede Vereinfachung führt zu einer Verkürzung der Zeit bis die Langeweile eintritt. Das ist erwiesen! Komplexität hat manchmal auch seine Vorteile und das hat Blizzard vergessen.


----------



## J_0_T (18. März 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> nunja...die sind halt gegangen worden...^^



Argument...

Seh halb nur net den sinn des einen posts... die wo da fliegen sind die wo es verdient haben... nicht die wo freiwillig abhauen.


----------



## Dexis (18. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> [...]
> Das wird genau wegen dieser *starken Vereinfachung* passieren und *dem völligen Abbau der sozialen Aspekte die jetzt schon verdammt tief sind*. Atmosphäre in einem Spiel hängt auch von den Spielern ab die sie beleben und *die ist mehrheitlich stark geschädigt*. Ich kann es all jenen Spielern eigentlich gar nicht verübeln, weil es ist halt die heutige Generation die mit Shootern/Hack'n'Slay spielen aufgewachsen sind und *keinen Plan haben was Respekt/Anstand wirklich noch bedeutet*. Geht nur noch um Erfolge, Siege, OberRoxxoR Triumphe.
> Das war einmal anders, weil WoW bei den Anfangen erst noch von den wirklichen Mmorpg Spielern gespielt wurde die schon länger in dem Genre verankert sind und meist eine Ahnung hatten. Natürlich besitzen viele gute Kenntnisse über ihre Klasse, aber *meistens fehlen diese bei der Art wie man mit anderen umgeht*. Deswegen sind DungeonFinder auch so gefährliche Instrumente die positive Aspekte haben, aber alle netten Randoms irgendwann vergrault sind.
> [...]
> Wird aber wohl jeder verstehen das mit diesem DungeonFinder und anderen Neuerungen die Atmosphäre ziemlich baden ging. Sobald man nicht mehr durch die Welt reisen muss um einer Herausforderung entgegen zu treten... aus dem herausragenden Restaurant ist ein Imbissstand geworden ;-) Jede Vereinfachung führt zu einer Verkürzung der Zeit bis die Langeweile eintritt. Das ist erwiesen! Komplexität hat manchmal auch seine Vorteile und das hat Blizzard vergessen.


Dem stimme ich absolut zu.


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. März 2011)

Als ich die Überschrift las, dachte ich: Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein "Ich höre auf" threat. Aber ich muss sagen Du hast es wirklich geschafft etwas neues zu schaffen: Statt dem "ich höre mit wow auf threat" haben wir jetzt einen "ein bekannter hört mit wow auf"... Das ist noch uninteressanter als erstere art von threats. Mal ganz ehrlich: WEN interessiert es? Wer Spass hat soll weiterspielen (so wie ich, und ich spiele seit classic) wem es nicht gefällt der soll halt aufhören.
Und wenn ich so einen Kram lese: Blizz hört nicht auf die Community, krieg ich langsam echt einen Hals.

Egal ob bei Buffed oder im offiziellen Forum meckern ach so viele Leute rum und "fordern" Änderungen" Schau mal genau nach, wenn es hoch kommt findest Du dort die Meinung von ein paar hundert Spielern, wenn überhaupt. Es gibt aber Millionen von Spielern. Millionen von Spielern wie ich, die im großen und ganzen mit WOW zufrieden sind, die den großteil der Änderungen gut finden (ja ich finde das meiste was blizz so gemacht hat GUT); Millionen von Spielern die sich NICHT in irgendwelchen Foren beschweren.

11 Millionen Spieler die sich nicht beschweren vs. ein paar hundert die meckern.

Also sprich bitte nicht von "der Community" wenn du nur einen vershwindent geringen Anteil meinst.

Und bitte verschone uns mit weiteren Threats über Bekannte die mit WOW aufhören, sonsz fang ich mal an und erstelle Threats für jeden einzelnen den ich bei uns auf dem Server finde der neu angefangen hat. Was für die meisten User hier genauso interessant (oder sollte ich langweilig sagen) ist wie dein threat


----------



## sharas1 (18. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Argument...
> 
> Seh halb nur net den sinn des einen posts... die wo da fliegen sind die wo es verdient haben... nicht die wo freiwillig abhauen.



Klar haben sie es verdient...
das heisst soviel wie "Sie wurden rausgeschmissen"....

Habe ich auch kein Problem mit...wer bescheißt, fliegt...fertig...


----------



## oOTeASyOo (19. März 2011)

T!ffy schrieb:


> Nur 2-3 mal die Woche Raiden, selbst wenn es erfolgreich laufen wuerde, ist einfach zuwenig fuer ein MMORPG, da erwarte ich mehr.
> Hier hat Blizzard mit der 10/25er Id Zusammenlegung besonders Gilden wie uns mal so richtig *gefickt*.



Da stimme ich dir auf jedenfall zu. Mit dieser Zusammenlegung und auch der nicht mehr Unterscheidbarkeit zwischen 10/25 Raiderfolgen, sind viele der ehemals erfolgreichen Raidgilden aus der Zweiten Reihe am aussterben. Auf Destromath haben schon viele erfolgreiche Gilden den 25er Raidbetrieb mangels Spieler in den letzten Wochen eingestellt oder stehen kurz davor. Die 25er Progress-Raid Community ist am absterben! Danke Blizzard!

Gruss TeASy


----------



## Diola (19. März 2011)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift las, dachte ich: Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein "Ich höre auf" threat. Aber ich muss sagen Du hast es wirklich geschafft etwas neues zu schaffen: Statt dem "ich höre mit wow auf threat" haben wir jetzt einen "ein bekannter hört mit wow auf"... Das ist noch uninteressanter als erstere art von threats. Mal ganz ehrlich: WEN interessiert es? Wer Spass hat soll weiterspielen (so wie ich, und ich spiele seit classic) wem es nicht gefällt der soll halt aufhören.
> Und wenn ich so einen Kram lese: Blizz hört nicht auf die Community, krieg ich langsam echt einen Hals.
> 
> Egal ob bei Buffed oder im offiziellen Forum meckern ach so viele Leute rum und "fordern" Änderungen" Schau mal genau nach, wenn es hoch kommt findest Du dort die Meinung von ein paar hundert Spielern, wenn überhaupt. Es gibt aber Millionen von Spielern. Millionen von Spielern wie ich, die im großen und ganzen mit WOW zufrieden sind, die den großteil der Änderungen gut finden (ja ich finde das meiste was blizz so gemacht hat GUT); Millionen von Spielern die sich NICHT in irgendwelchen Foren beschweren.
> ...



absolut /sign


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (19. März 2011)

Warum Leute gehen ist scho vielfältig dargelegt worden.

Manche fragen sich vl. auch wieso so wenige hinzukommen...



Zusätzlich zu der Behandlung seitens der Com müsst ihr bedenken, neue Spieler müssen sich faktisch erst einmal durch Classic und 3 Addons (BC, Wotlk und das aktuelle) durchschlagen, da sie für viele Gilden erst interessant werden mit 85.

Das dauert je nach Lust und Laune etwa 2-4 Wochen mindestens oder gar 2-4 Monate im Höchstfalle (Extreme Schwankungen nach unten und oben gibts nat auch). In der Zeit mag ein neuer Spieler den ein oder anderen in der Welt sehen, auch in Instanzen auf solche treffen, aber so richtig zum zusammenspielen wird man ausser vl. zu 1-2 Gruppenquesten eher unwahrscheinlich jemanden jemanden treffen.

Klar in Nordend und Cata ist die Chance etwas höher, aber bis dahin sieht man wenn nur die Twinks oder Seltene Mains von anderen. Und machen wir uns nix vor. Die meisten Twinks (und viele Mains) haben Mopmap/questhelper an und folgen fast alles ignorierend stumpf den Pfeil und arbeiten so effektiv wie geht die Questen ab.




Und man hat gelegentlich Motivationsprobleme zum weiterleveln. Da ruht der Char bissel, bis man wieder lust hat - Das kennt man bei Twinks und spielt dann später wieter. Wer nur einen Char hat und Langeweile bekommt lässt das Spiel ruhen oder hört auf.

Bei meinem ersten Char war des mit lvl 30 rum, als es nach Strangle ging und man erstmals merkte es sind immerdieselben Missionen. Ich hab damals fast 2 wochen nicht gespielt bevor ich wieder Lust bekam. Und auch nur weil mir ein RL Kumpel half nach Desolace zukommen, einem anderen Gebiet ab lvl 30 und ich dort Spass hatte. Jemand der keine andere Idee hat oder Hilfe oder Moti - hört auf.



Geht man als Newbie dann zum Testen ins BG - trifft man zu 99,95% nur auf Erbstücke Träger - und einem OneHit Spiel - Man ist nach 1 Schlag meist tot. Zudem wird man hier mit dem Konglumat aus vielen Handelschannels zugeschossen... und wenn man sagt man ist neu - ist Flame vorprogrammiert.







Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man fragt wie man zu den verschiedenen Lvl 30 orten kommt, wird man eh zu 99% nur geflamet. Aber das ist wieder die unfähige Com.

Ich behaupte, die Com will garkeine Newbies, die sind ja alle scho mit lvl 85 und t15 aus dem Ei gepellt und wußten wos langgeht.

jeder der ne Frage hat, wird darauf verwiesen wo man suchen kann, nur nicht selbst helfen - nur auf google und buffed und co verweisen 




Dazu kommt, das neue Spieler die ins WOW Forum oder hier hinkommen, und ihren Unmut über ne Situation ablassen will (oder gar wagt eine Frage zu stellen) meistens nur ne Auswahl an folgenden Antworten bekommen:

- "werd erstmal 85" - haben die darunter kein Recht etwas zu bemängeln?

- "mimimimimi" - meine Erfahrung, wem die Argumente ausgehen der ruft mimimi

- "Dann geh doch" - selbes wie mimimimi, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat provoziert man

- "Verlinkung von 87 Threads die früher zu diesem Thema sind" - Sicher manche Themen findet man in der Suche, aber der Ton mit dem Darauf verwiesen wird ist nachm Motto "du warst zu blöd zum suchen"

- "Lies die Stickys" - in manchen Foren sind 3-6 Stickys - Ein neuer Leser will dringend ne Antwort auf ne Frage und soll gefälligst erstmal in 1h alle Threads studieren und lernen und dann nochmal über die Frage nachdenken?




Wer 1-2x die Erfahrung gemacht hat und niedergeflamt wird schreibt nix mehr in Foren, da dieselbe Com einen auch im Handelschat oder Allgemein oder SNG (existiert net überall) niedermacht. Da vergeht einem neuen Spieler irgendwann die Lust. Spätestens wenn man mal solche Teile der Com in einer Gruppe hatte.

Solche Spieler suchen sich dann lieber nen Privatserver oder hören komplett auf - denn nur um für Nachschub zu sorgen spielt keiner wow.




LG

Nubsi


----------



## Terminsel (19. März 2011)

Ah, der alte "Drölfmilliarden Leute hören mit WoW auf"-Mythos...

Klingt vllt. ein wenig überzogen, aber: Sie kommen alle wieder. Naja, zumindest die meisten. Ich habe schon sehr viele "Aufhörer" erlebt. Die sind dann zwei Monate weg, zocken was anderes, und iwann kommen sie wieder.

Nachdem jetzt die erste Addon-Euphorie vorbei ist, ist es doch nur natürlich, dass einige Leute eine Pause einlegen.


----------



## Moktheshock (19. März 2011)

T!ffy schrieb:


> Nur damit keine Missverstaendnisse auftreten, die aktuelle Raidsituation hat nicht wirklich was mit dieser Entscheidung zu tun.
> Nur 2-3 mal die Woche Raiden, selbst wenn es erfolgreich laufen wuerde, ist einfach zuwenig fuer ein MMORPG, da erwarte ich mehr.
> Hier hat Blizzard mit der 10/25er Id Zusammenlegung besonders Gilden wie uns mal so richtig *gefickt*.



Ich frag mich was die Leute in Classic und Bc mit nur 1 id keinen Hero Mode´s gemacht haben. Da war es auch kein pro das nur 1 id die Woche gab.


----------



## Magrotus (19. März 2011)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift las, dachte ich: Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein "Ich höre auf" threat. Aber ich muss sagen Du hast es wirklich geschafft etwas neues zu schaffen: Statt dem "ich höre mit wow auf threat" haben wir jetzt einen "ein bekannter hört mit wow auf"... Das ist noch uninteressanter als erstere art von threats. Mal ganz ehrlich: WEN interessiert es? Wer Spass hat soll weiterspielen (so wie ich, und ich spiele seit classic) wem es nicht gefällt der soll halt aufhören.
> Und wenn ich so einen Kram lese: Blizz hört nicht auf die Community, krieg ich langsam echt einen Hals.
> 
> Egal ob bei Buffed oder im offiziellen Forum meckern ach so viele Leute rum und "fordern" Änderungen" Schau mal genau nach, wenn es hoch kommt findest Du dort die Meinung von ein paar hundert Spielern, wenn überhaupt. Es gibt aber Millionen von Spielern. Millionen von Spielern wie ich, die im großen und ganzen mit WOW zufrieden sind, die den großteil der Änderungen gut finden (ja ich finde das meiste was blizz so gemacht hat GUT); Millionen von Spielern die sich NICHT in irgendwelchen Foren beschweren.
> ...





Absolute Zustimmung.
Bin auch seit Tag 1 dabei, also ultra-classic-player und leider ist die kleine Menge der Keifenden die am lautesten Hörbare -- die ca 10 Millionen anderen aber spielen vergnügt, manchmal genervt, manchmal aufgeregt weiter
Ja, wenn die Luft raus ist, macht man halt wieder etwas Pause.
Und die Tatsache, dass ich nur noch zu den Raids on kommen muss, also 2-3 die Woche, wenn überhaupt, ist doch genial -- mehr Zeit fürs reallife


----------



## xxhajoxx (19. März 2011)

Unsere Gilde hat sich kurz nach Release aufgelöst, wir waren 12 Leute haben also immer nen 10er voll bekommen. Haben uns dann entschieden das wir uns einer großen Gilde anschließen dem auch dann 7 Leute gefolgt sind die anderen haben entweder aufgehört oder sich einer anderen angeschlossen. Allerdings raide ich seit Cata nicht mehr wirklich gehe nur noch als Random iwo mit oder mal aushelfen im Stammraid, habe allerdings nicht weniger Lust sondern nur weniger Zeit ^^


----------



## Derulu (19. März 2011)

oOTeASyOo schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir auf jedenfall zu. Mit dieser Zusammenlegung und auch der nicht mehr Unterscheidbarkeit zwischen 10/25 Raiderfolgen, sind viele der ehemals erfolgreichen Raidgilden aus der Zweiten Reihe am aussterben. Auf Destromath haben schon viele erfolgreiche Gilden den 25er Raidbetrieb mangels Spieler in den letzten Wochen eingestellt oder stehen kurz davor. Die 25er Progress-Raid Community ist am absterben! Danke Blizzard!
> 
> Gruss TeASy




Öh auf welchem Destromath spielst du bitte? Auf meinem Destromath lese ich in einer Tour im Handelschannel nur "Suchen blablabla für blablabla 25er, Gildenrun. Bei entsprechder Leistung ist auch ein Stammplatz drinnen" und so einen Schmu....


----------



## Deathrow666 (19. März 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich es mir nciht verkneifen, hier auch meinen Senf dazuzugeben

Ich selbst habe mit WOW angefangen kurz bevor WOTLK herauskam, habe also die "gute , alte" Classiczeit nicht wirklich miterlebt und auch BC nur mehr so am Rande. DEnnoch hatte und habe ich immer noch sehr viel Spass am Game, auch wenn ich "nur" einen lvl 85 Char. 

Jetzt bin ich dabei auch adnere Chars hochzuspielen.

aber zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. Natürlich werden Spiele mit der Zeit langweilig, eintönig, .... - um dem vorzubeugen müsste man (fast) täglich neuen content dazupacken oder immer wieder was ändern - nur wer hat schon de Zeit und die Ressourcen das zu tun. 

Auf der anderen Seite: sagen euch Spiele wie Diablo 2 noch was?? Obwohl das Game mittlerweile fast 10 Jahre am Buckel hat und vom Content grad mal eine Erweiterung dazukam und nie irgendwas an den Quests geändert wurde und mal das Gmae meist schon in und auswendig kennt - man weiss wie welche quest geht, welcher Boss wo zu finden ist,.... - ist das Game immer noch beliebt und wird immer noch im Battlenet gezockt. Es hat zwar keine 10 Mio Spieler (glaub ich zumindest) aber dennoch hat keiner den Aufschrei gemacht " ich mag nicht - ich steig aus" 

Und warum ist das jetzt bei WOW so???? Bei WOW gibt es immer wieder Änderungen - ob besser oder schlechter sei mal dahingestellt - es gibt 3 erweiterungen - es wurden und werden immer wieder Quests geändert - es kommt immer wieder Content dazu - dh. von Seiten blizz. wird immer wieder für Abwechslung gesorgt. 

Also meine Frage: 

*Wieso motzt jeder über ein Game was immer weiter entwickelt wird und keiner verliert ein Wort über ein Game welches den letzten Patch im März 2010 herauskam???*​


----------



## Hsvfan (19. März 2011)

huhu...ich hab vor ca. 1 Monat mit WoW aufgehört

Der Hauptgrund ist für mich das die Klassenindividualität immer weiter kaputt gemacht wird
Bestes Beispiel Hexer und Dks bekommen battlerezz....was in meinen Augen der totale Schwachsinn ist
Vorallen die Begründung das ja nicht immer ein Dudu im 10er Raid ist....man kann auch ohne ein Battlerezz ein Raid laufen
Das Problem ist, denke ich, das WoW von zuvielen Kiddys gespielt wird und die dauern rumheulen das is zu schwer
und schwupps wird rumgenerft etc.....nur leider machen sie es denen, die sich mit ihrer Klasse noch wirklich auseinander setzen wollen
auch CC zu nutzen etc...unmöglich noch freude an ihren char zu empfinden

ich bin zu rift gewechselt......aus einem einfachen Grund....das gibt es Individualität der Chars....

Ich versuche das mal zu erklären:

Es gibt 4 Oberklassen: Magier, Krieger, Kleriker und Schurke
Jede Klasse besitzt besitzt 9(!) verschiedene Seelenbäume (in WoW Talentbäume)
man kann mit jeder Klasse 4 verschiedene Skillungen haben....und jetzt kommt das geniale
man kann sich seine Seelenbäume selber aussuchen die man nutzen will für seine Skillung...wie in WoW 3 Stück nur das man die sich selber aussuchen kann
und kombinieren kann wie man will......es gibt sogar einen PVP- Seelenbaum!!!!

Dort gibt es Supporthealer , tankende Schurken und Kleriker.....krieger mit Jägerpet und so weiter....

Da gibt es viele verschiedene Kombinationen wie talentbäume zusammenstellt und skillt.....


Ich weiss das das spiel sich langfrisitig erst bewähren muss...aber wer sagt das es nur ein WoW klon ist..hat keine ahnung...zumal WoW damals auch nur kopiert hat von anderen MMOs wie Everquest und so

Aber aus diesem Grund finde ich Rift derzeit viel geiler...weil es da viel mehr Individualität hat was seine chars angeht!!!!

Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spass in WoW..bleibt ruhig dort....umso weniger sind diese rumheuler in rift...die dann da das spiel kaputt machen!!!!
Liebe eine kleiner Communtiy also so eine riesige wie in WoW .....umso besser ist meistens die Community !!!


----------



## Exicoo (19. März 2011)

Sorry, hab mir deinen Text gar nicht erst ganz durchgelesen... der Titel sagt schon alles.

Hört doch endlich auf mit diesem Thema... ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören! Ständig hört man nur noch wie schlecht WoW wäre und dass ja soooo viele Spieler gehen.
Ganz ehrlich, sch... doch drauf! Wem WoW nicht mehr gefällt, soll eben aufhören zu spielen. 
Aber andauernd das Forum damit voll zu müllen ist echt nicht Sinn der Sache. Die Entwickler geben sich so viel Mühe, um es uns Recht zu machen. 
Der springende Punkt ist eben der, dass sie es der "Mehrheit der Spieler" Recht machen. D.h. sie gestalten das Spiel so, wie es die Mehrheit möchte. Alles andere wäre ja auch sinnlos.
Was WoW einem heutzutage bietet, finde ich jedoch bemerkenswert.


----------



## Destructix (19. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Dein Einwand Wow: Bestes Beispiel Hexer und Dks bekommen battlerezz....was in meinen Augen der totale Schwachsinn ist
> 
> Und dann sowas? Rift: Dort gibt es Supporthealer , tankende Schurken und Kleriker.....krieger mit Jägerpet und so weiter....Ahjaaa... wer Rift toll findet, soll es spielen und fertig.


----------



## Amkhar (19. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> huhu...ich hab vor ca. 1 Monat mit WoW aufgehört
> 
> Der Hauptgrund ist für mich das die Klassenindividualität immer weiter kaputt gemacht wird
> Bestes Beispiel Hexer und Dks bekommen battlerezz....was in meinen Augen der totale Schwachsinn ist
> ...


Solche wie du sind doch hier schon Legion.
Bei jedem neuen Spiel das released wird kommt ihr an die Oberfläche gekrochen und erklärt und wie schlecht doch WOW ist,wie toll das neue,was man da alles geniales machen kann und wie geil die Community ist.Vor lauter Superlative läuft euch schon der Geifer aus dem Maul.
Zurückgeschlichen kommt ihr dann heimlich wie geprügelte Hunde,da wird nicht extra gepostet und rumposaunt.
Ihr seid es nämlich die die schlechte Community ausmachen.


----------



## Hsvfan (19. März 2011)

@ Dest

es geht darum das man es machen KANN.......nicht MUSS......so wie in WoW

In WoW gibt es 3 feste Talentbäume in Rift nicht......wodurch sehr viel mehr Kombi-Möglichkeiten da sind
und das heisst einfach auch mehr Individualität

Und wenn das ein Spiel wie Rift hinbekommt....wäre es auch durchaus in WoW möglich...nur leider machen sie da immer mehr Klassen-Einheitsbrei!!!

Statt das sie in WoW mehr Möglichkeiten einbauen um seinen Char zu individualisieren ..machen sie das immer mehr kaputt
Bald kann und muss jede Klasse dort alles können anstatt den Spielern die freie möglickeit zu geben alles zu können oder halt auch nicht!!!


----------



## Derulu (19. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> ....




Das heißt es allerdings auch nur, bis genügend Spieler sich im Endgame tummeln und es heißt: "Ne moment, du bist ja eigentlich Schurke, du bist kein effektiver tank, skill so, dass es auch Sinn macht, sonst nehmen wir dich nirgends mehr hin mit"..."Cookie-Cutter-Builds" wird es immer geben, solange es soetwas wie Talentbäume gibt und ebenso wird es immer Spieler geben, die meinen, nur das was andere mathematisch errechnet haben und so am logischten erscheint ist auch das Erstrebsame. das ist kein Problem, das nur auf WoW begrenzt ist...auch die WoW Talentbäume waren mal "größer" und angeblich individueller, trotzdem lief jeder hans mit der selben Skillung rum, weil Imbaroxxor abc hat das in seinem Guide als beste Skillung beschreiben oder noch schöner, Roflcoptermegachief xyz aus der Stargilde RTL spielt auch mit dieser Skillung....

"Jede Klasse kann bald alles...blablabla"...mein Kriegr will jetzt endlich Tankheiler sein und er soll auch bitte mit Energie statt mit Wut arbeiten, ist doch das viel schönere System, das viel vorhersehbarere...


----------



## Hsvfan (19. März 2011)

@ Amkhar

und ich meine die Community im Spiel , nicht in den Foren

Weil dank des Dungeonfinders in WoW ist das benehmen in WoW deutlich gesunken

Ein paar Beispiele:

1. Ninja-looting
2. Gruppe einfach verlassen nachdem er das Item nicht bekommen hat
3. Gruppe einfach verlassen nachdem das Item nicht gedroppt ist
4. ja sogar Beleidigungen sind in den Dungeonfinder-Gruppen mittlerweile an der Tagenordung

Und ganz ehrlich..so ein Spiel soll Spass machen....wo nur noch so ein scheiss an der Tagesordnung ist
Wer für Beleidigungen und null benehmen 13 Euro im monat zahlt ist selbst schuld......und dank des Dungeonfinders..muss man sich ja nicht nur mit den Idioten von eigenen Server rumärgern sondern von anderen Servern auch!!!
Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich der Kommentar dann setz doch auf Igno.....nur leider funktioniert das nicht immer...weil man dann immer so ne Mitteilung bekommt *Spieler nicht gefunden*

Und ganz ehrlich ich hab auch keine Lust mehr ..mit solchen Idioten zusammen zu spielen und mich rumzuärgern!!


----------



## Derulu (19. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> @ Amkhar
> 
> und ich meine die Community im Spiel , nicht in den Foren
> 
> ...




Punkte 1-4 passieren mir vll. wenn es hochkommt 1x im Monat, ich weiß gar nicht wo und wie ihr spielt, dass euch angeblich IMMER so schlimme Dinge passieren. Noch dazu wird man ja nicht gezwungen den DF zu nutzen..bis Patch 3.2 gab es den nicht, man ist trotzdem Instanzen gegangen, auf die selbe art kann man auch heute noch seine Instanzgruppen bauen...aber eine Komfortfunktion, die keine Pflicht ist zu verdammen hat exakt 0 Sinn. das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn du bei einem Auto Traktionskontrolle einschalten kannst und dich dann beschwerst, dass die Reifen nicht mehr so schön durchdrehen beim Wegfahren


----------



## Terminsel (19. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> @ Amkhar
> 
> und ich meine die Community im Spiel , nicht in den Foren
> 
> ...



Es wird häufig behauptet, das von dir erwähnte Verhalten sei totaler Regelfall und würde ständig vorkommen. 
Tut es nicht.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich verstehe, wenn du dich über solche Sachen ärgerst. Ich bin selbst ein eher jähzorniger Mensch, der manchmal in die Tischkante beißen könnte. Aber das ist eben der springende Punkt: Manchmal und nicht ständig. Wenn sie wirklich mal die Anzahl solcher Erlebnisse im Geiste aufzählen, werden die meisten Spieler feststellen, dass diese negativen Vorfälle garnicht so häufig sind.

Natürlich, WENN Spieler unverschämt und ausfallend werden, WENN sie Ninjalooting betreiben, o.Ä. sind die Systeme von Blizzard, um diesen Dingen zu begegnen ein wenig schwach. Ich ärgere mich immer noch über die Reaktion von Blizzard auf mein letztes Ticket, in dem es um Mitspieler ging, die den Dungeonfinder missbraucht und dazu noch beleidigend in der Instanz rumgepöbelt hatten. Hier herrscht definitiv noch Nachbesserungsbedarf. Wer offensichtlich den Finder missbraucht, um Gildenmitglieder einzuladen, wer Ninjalooting betreibt (und das heißt für mich schon, wenn der DD dem Tank ein Item wegwürfelt) und wer ausfallend und beleidigend wird, sollte auch bestraft werden.
Jedoch wird Blizzard gegen erstere Fälle nie etwas unternehmen. Was den Dungeonfinder betrifft verfolgen sie eine "Jeder darf alles"-Politik. Und gegen Beleidigung und Pöbelei gehen sie meines Erachtens auch nicht wirklich gut vor.
Aber wie bereits gesagt: So eine Situation kommt auch eher selten vor. Ich habe mehr gute Gruppen über den Finder gefunden als schlechte. Von den "neutralen" ganz zu schweigen. Bei den Schlechten ist es nur so, dass man deren Fehlverhalten ewig lang im Gedächtnis hat. Dinge, über die man sich ärgert bleiben eben lange haften.
Wie Derulu gerade schon sagte: Der Finder ist eine Komfortfunktion. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei dir ist, aber ich bin nicht so oft auf ihn angewiesen. Und auch hier ist der Begriff "angewiesen" eigentlich falsch. Denn wer zwingt mich, die täglichen Punkte zu sammeln? Eigentlich doch nur ich selbst, oder? Wenn mich so ein Spielverhalten ärgert, suche ich mir anständige Leute, mit denen mir das nicht passiert. Wie man sich bettet so liegt man eben.


----------



## Garbage (19. März 2011)

naja im grunde kann ich dem ganzen nur zustimmen und sagen dass es auch meinen gründe waren damals zu wotlk zeiten meinen account einzufrieren und schon vor pdok ne pause zu machen. dann hab ich vor dem addon es nochmal versucht, hab ich kürzester zeit den content nachgeholt bzw. equip was ja bei der langen leerlaufphase von wotlk am ende hin ja auch keine kunst war und hab mich auf cata gefreud. 
tjo....2 monate nach cata wieder das gleiche und ich hab wieder aufgehört...hat sich halt nix geändert sonst iwie ist noch alles langweiliger und fader geworden. natürlich hat das auch damit zu tun dass es das game schon jahre gibt aber blizz hat da einfach versäumt was neues und interessantes einzubauen. vereinfachung in allen belangen ist net das was leute die schon von anfang an dabei sind beim spiele halten.
im grunde könnte man sich talentbäume ganz schenken, nen button mit dd/heiler/tank würde reichen. da hat man ja in gratis online mmos mehr freiheiten. berufe sind seit anfang an gleich langweilig, sry aber da gabs genug zeit um da mal was zu ändern. kann mir keiner erzählen, dass man für das ach so tolle "archeologie" ewig gebraucht hat um den mist ins spiel einzufügen.
und id zusammenlegung...naja ich würde mir halt 10er raids wünschen die aber nicht gleich sind wie die 25er ala kara und zg. dazu kommt noch der öde hero mode. klar ist der boss schwerer aber meiner meinung sollte es keinen normal mode geben. nein ich habe selber auch net alles auf hero clear aber mir fehlt da wirklich die motivation, nicht weil man da ewig am tryen ist etc aber ich hab keinen bock immer und immer das gleiche zu sehen. ich will mit neuem content, neue inis, bosse, und neue taktiken und nicht ne kopie von dem ganzen mit mehr hp und 1-2 fähigkeiten mehr.


----------



## The-Dragon (19. März 2011)

Und, kann Blizzard was dafür, das sich die Community so verhält? Der Dungeonfinder ist ein äußerst praktisches und zeitsparendes Tool, selbst vollständige Gruppen nutzen es, um schnell in eine Instanz zu kommen und zusätliche Belohnungen zu finden oder auch ein, zwei fehlende Mitspieler. Das sich Leute in einer virtuellen Onlinewelt derart daneben benehmen ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem, nicht eines das Blizzard produziert hat.

Klar gehen viele Spieler, die schon länger dabei sind. Ist ja auch vollkommen normal. WoW ist ein Spiel, das unterhalten und beschäftigen soll, wenn man mal Langeweile hat. Und wer nach einigen Jahren einfach genug von dem Spielkonzept hat, weils einfach zur Genüge bekannt ist, der sucht sich was Neues. Abwechslung muss eben sein. Oder gelegentliche Pausen, bis man mal wieder Lust drauf hat, so wie bei mir.

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, das immer wieder neue Leute zu WoW finden, denen es anderswo zu langweilig und vertraut geworden ist. Denen ist das Spielprinzip noch neu, die haben noch ihren Spaß und Reiz dran. 
Die wissen nix von all den Buffs, Nerfs und Veränderungen der letzten Jahre. Für die ist der Cataclysm-Stand das Erste, was sie so kennenlernen. Und für die ist es wie für Andere zu Classic-Zeiten oder auch später, als sie mit WoW angefangen haben.

Den Zugang und Abgang wird es immer geben. Was es immer mehr gibt, sind Leute wie der TE die das Spiel madig, schlecht und ausgelutscht hinstellen, was sicherlich vielen interessierten Neuzugängen das Spiel gleich mal verdirbt.


----------



## Kersyl (19. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nahe... in ein paar Jahren ;-)
> 
> Was man sicher sagen kann: die grossen Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei
> 
> ...



Jo so ist es auch meiner meinung nach.

Brauch ich nicht viel mehr zu sagen^^


----------



## Terminsel (19. März 2011)

Protek schrieb:


> Blizzard hat es trotz Millionen von Spielern und riesigen Summen von Geld nicht hingekriegt eine anständige Weiterentwicklung von WoW zu garantieren.


Was "anständig" ist und was nicht, entscheidest nun mal nicht du allein.


Protek schrieb:


> Was die da rumpatchen ist jenseits von Gut und Böse.


Gefällt mir auch nicht, aber das ist ein Aspekt von vielen, der WoW ausmacht.


Protek schrieb:


> Man merkt das bei Blizzard nur noch das Geld wichtig ist... das spürt man und jeder der das nicht sieht ist blind!


Blizzard ist zwar eine Spieleschmiede, aber auch ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen.


Protek schrieb:


> -Talentbäume vereinfacht das es eigentlich ein Witz ist... das ist doch kein Talentbaum mehr -> für Spieler gemacht die 0 Zeit investieren wollen. GZ dazu.


Nichts für ungut, ich fand die alten Talentbäume nicht wirklich komplexer. Lediglich, wenn man sich eine Hybridskillung machen wollte, musste man etwas feilen. Aber wer hat das schon getan? Bei WoW herrscht doch ohnehin seit jeher die "Hail of fail"-Mentalität. Für jede Klasse gibt es nur ein paar sinnvolle Skillungen. Alles andere ist doch in Augen der Comm eh "Fail" (Unwort des Jahrhunderts). Also haben dir diese Talentfreiheiten im Endeffekt eh nichts gebracht.


Protek schrieb:


> -DungeonFinder usw., bei den Ini's überlegt man sich ob WoW überhaupt noch etwas mit einem Mmorpg zu tun hat. Eigentlich nur noch asozial was da abgeht. Es gab schon immer unfaire Aspekte an dem Spiel, aber seither kann man ja eigentlich nur noch in der Gilde spielen. Mit weltfremden Egomanen kann man in keine Ini gehen die gleich alles kicken oder dann einen Gildi einladen ...


Wurde hier jetzt schon ein paar mal geschrieben. Der Finder ist ein optionales Tool. Niemand zwingt einen zur Verwendung. Und selbst wenn, dann sind diese schlimmen Vorfälle beileibe nicht an der Tagesordnung, sondern kommen nur ab und zu mal vor.


Protek schrieb:


> Es wird jeder erdenkliche Schritt unternommen um möglichst alle vorhandenen Spielertypen zu erreichen... das ist doch OpferStyle.


WoW war immer das Casuallastigste MMO und es ist nur logisch, dass Blizzard diesen Aspekt weiter ausbaut. 


Protek schrieb:


> Eure Klassen werden kaputt gepatch nur damit irgend ein Idiot nicht mehr paar Stunden braucht um klar zu kommen? Welcome to World of Warcraft.


Es gilt bei den meisten Klassen das gleiche Prinzip wie seit jeher: Einfach zu erlernen, (relativ) schwer zu meistern. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass das neue Talentsystem die Spieler sehr geschickt an die Grundlagen ihrer Klasse heranführt. Alles darüber hinaus müssen sie sich jedoch nach wie vor selbst erspielen - so wie es schon immer war. Gleiches System im neuen Gewand. Auch, wenn sich viele der "Elitespieler" jetzt angegriffen fühlen: Wer Tooltips lesen kann, der kann auch WoW zocken. Mehr Vorraussetzung braucht es nicht und brauchte es nie. 


Protek schrieb:


> Blizzard stand einmal für Qualität... mittlerweile gibt es nur noch Quantität.


Was das betrifft, haben sie an ihrer Unternehmensphilosophie seit Activision das Ruder übernommen hat wirklich ein wenig abgebaut. Jedoch habe ich Blizzard immer nur als eine Spieleschmiede gesehen, nicht mehr. Diese Vergötterung, die das Unternehmen durch manche Spieler erfährt/erfuhr habe ich nie geteilt. Und genau genommen waren Blizzard-Produkte nie hochwertiger, als die von vielen anderen Unternehmen. Sie haben sich nur immer mit ihrer Philosophie gebrüstet. "It's done, when it's done." Ehrlich? Dich stört die ganze Patcherei an den Klassen? Schau dir mal den Verlauf von WCIII an; Schon da wurden ständig die Rassen hin und her gepatcht. Das ist also keine wirklich neue Entwicklung.
Aber gut, grundsätzlich hast du mit einigen Dingen Recht: Sie hätten ruhig die Beta etwas länger laufen lassen können. Dann hätten wir jetzt wohl ein etwas runderes Spiel. Und auch ich hoffe, dass sie mit dem Klassenfeintuning bald fertig sind. Aber das ist nur ein Aspekt, der nicht das ganze Spiel ausmacht. Von daher: Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## jeef (19. März 2011)

Ich habe schon vor langer Zeit aufgehört.

Gründe:
1. Das PvP wird immer immer schlecht und langweiliger.(Bin PvPler (auch keine wirkliche E-Sport-Möglichkeit)
2. Es geht alles mittlerweile viel zu schnell.( 0 Motivation wenn man schon weiß man hat es in 10Minuten oder Morgen)
3. Wodurch auch alles zu einfach ist/wird. ( Keine Herausfoderung )
4. Die total beschissene Community
(Hauptgrund eigentlich wer einmal GW oder HdRO gespielt
hat und noch ganz klar im Kopf ist kommt alleine deshalb schon nicht mehr zurück)
5. Trotz der mittlerweile 3Addons hat sich eigentlich nicht verändert (Ausgelutscht)


----------



## inselberg (19. März 2011)

was wäre denn die bessere entwicklung?  würde wow wieder auf die klassik-raidschwierigkeit oder die von bc (vor dem lustigsten patch aller zeiten) zurückgestuft, wäre das geheule gross. auf wotlk niveau (in bezug auf geschwindigkeit)  funktioniert auch nicht, da man dann noch schneller fertig wäre.

ich kann und konnte die weiterentwicklungen verstehen, denn der standardspieler ist nicht in der lage kleinste veränderungen umzusetzen. in heroischen instanzen einfach mal 1-2 trashpacks stehen lassen einer wird immer reinrennen, auf kleinem raum kämpfen - einer wird rückwärts in die nächste gruppe spazieren oder mein neues lieblingsbeispiel: 10minuten lang auf heilende 2mobs einschlagen, obwohl man nach 2minuten dem todesritter den tipp (mit erklärung) gegeben hat, wie nützlich es doch wäre wenn er endlich mal die eisfalle in ruhe lassen könnte.

interessant wäre für mich bei solchen diskussionen zu wissen, ob die "ich höre auf"-leute zu den 0.1-0.-3% gehört die in bc alles (zeitig)  gecleart haben (die zahlen von aq40 kenne ich nicht) oder ob es sich um wotlk-pro-raider handelt (dies ist selbstverständlich abfällig gemeint).


----------



## Firun (19. März 2011)

*Moderation:* Liebe User haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette alle Posts die dagegen verstoßen haben wir soweit entfernt, sollten wir was übersehen haben reportet es bitte und geht nicht drauf ein das macht es in 99,8% nur schlimmer.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. März 2011)

Also seltsam ist das schon mit WoW. Vor zwei Monaten waren sich doch noch fast alle einig, dass Cataclysm das beste Addon bisher ist, oder habe ich da was falsch mitbekommen?

Also meiner Meinung nach ist doch klar das irgendwann die Spielerzahl mal rückläufig sein muss. Man kann das Rad eben nicht noch mal neu erfinden. Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann kann man doch nur sagen, dass es doch immer wieder das selbe ist, auch wenn es wieder ein bisschen anders aussieht wie früher. 
Am eigentlichen Konzept des Spiels hat sich über die Jahre nichts verändert. Es wurde alles nur etwas einfacher gemacht und sieht eben ein bisschen anders aus. Das am Anfang von Cata die Inis schwerer machte, weil vorher alle sagten es wäre zu einfach, war auch wieder nicht richtig. Jetzt ist alles wieder ein Einheitsbrei. Findet euch damit ab das es nicht viel neues mehr geben kann. Blizzard hat mit WoW vieles richtig gemacht, aber irgendwann gehen einen halt mal die Ideen aus. Die Einführung des Erfolgssystems mit BC und des Gildensystems mit Cata, waren mehr oder weniger auch nur Manöver von Blizzard die Leute länger bei der Stange zu halten. Wobei letzteres nicht gerade so gut bei den Spielern angekommen ist.
Viele werfen Blizzard nur Geldgeilheit und Ideenlosigkeit vor, haben aber selbst keine vernünftige und gut umsetzbare Ideen was man besser machen könnte. Irgendwann hat eben alles mal ein Ende.


----------



## Amkhar (19. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> @ Amkhar
> 
> und ich meine die Community im Spiel , nicht in den Foren
> 
> ...


Tja,wenn ihr nicht mehr spielt dann seid ihr als Comm wohl auch im spiel weg,meint ich doch,ist ganz gut so.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (21. März 2011)

Klar gehen immer mehr Spieler von WoW weg und je mehr gute Spiele auf den Markt kommen desto mehr gehen, da diese dem Spieler an sich mehr bieten werden und vorallem innovativeres Inhalt bieten können.
Aber was stört das denn die eingefleischten WoW Zocker? Ich meine wen juckt es ob es 10 oder nur noch 3 gut besuchte deutsche Server gibt? Ihr kennt ja sicherlich nicht mal 10% der Spieler auf eurem jetzigen oder? Also mich stört es zB bei Aion auch nicht das es "nur" 3 deutsche Server gibt. NCsoft verdient im Ausland sehr viel Geld mit AIon, so das es selbst dann weiterentwickelt wird wenn in Deutschland keiner mehr spielen sollte. Bei WoW sollte es nicht anders sein. SIcherlich gehen immer mehr Spieler weg, aber wen juckt es? Wie gesagt solange noch 1 Server da ist können die Fans noch spielen


----------



## Akium (21. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> WoW war immer das Casuallastigste MMO und es ist nur logisch, dass Blizzard diesen Aspekt weiter ausbaut.



Was kann man als "Casual" in WoW denn machen ? Selbst wenn man sich Zeit lässt, hat man in kürzester Zeit alles durchgequestet, die Berufe und den Ruf oben, und die 5er Heros alle mehrfach durch.	Dann kann man einmal am Tag seine "Märkchen" abholen, und einmal die Woche nach TB gehen den Boss in kürzester Zeit umkloppen. 

Ansonsten ist nix los. Spontane Random-Raids sind zu 99 % unmöglich. Wenn man Beschäftigung haben will, muss man zwangsläufig organisiert raiden. Was ist da dran "Casual" ? 
Gar nichts. Gelegenheitsspieler wurden in WoLK eindeutig besser bedient. Dieser Aspekt wurde nicht ausgebaut, sondern wieder zurück genommen. 

Niemals zuvor was das Spiel so straight auf "einloggen zum Raid" danach ausloggen, und das wars ausgelegt.


----------



## Technocrat (21. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm..Gildenabgänge 5...Gildenneuzugänge 72....also wird das jetzt schwierig für mich zu argumentieren, dass sooooooooooooooooo viele Leute das Spiel verlassen



Sieht bei uns ähnlich aus. Seit 1.1.11 haben 26 Leute die Gilde verlassen, davon 15 mit WoW aufgehört, aber wir haben 101 neue Spieler, davon 64 komplette WoW Anfänger. (Stand vom 15.3.11).


----------



## Technocrat (21. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Was kann man als "Casual" in WoW denn machen ? Selbst wenn man sich Zeit lässt, hat man in kürzester Zeit alles durchgequestet, die Berufe und den Ruf oben, und die 5er Heros alle mehrfach durch.	Dann kann man einmal am Tag seine "Märkchen" abholen, und einmal die Woche nach TB gehen den Boss in kürzester Zeit umkloppen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist nix los.


Meine, Nase, Du hast überhaupt nicht kapiert worum es in einem MMO geht. "Ansonsten nix los", muhahahah. Armer Kerl, Du hast wohl nicht gemerkt, das Du in einem MMO bist und hälst wohl WoW für Dragon Age oder was Ähnliches...


----------



## orkman (21. März 2011)

T!ffy schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich wollte hier gerne mal einen post anfangen...und dort mal aus unseren Forum und vieleicht aus anderen gilden die abgänge der member reinposten und vorallem die gründe...
> warum ich das mache ???
> ...



wow , da spricht man mir aus der seele ... aber ich bin auch schon lange weg ... ich bin bei RIFT und mir gefaellts
mein wl is komplett hero equippt und hatte nie die zeit freitags für die raids ... ansonsten dumm in OG rumgammeln und gold machen , oder mal wieder den 6 oder 7 ten char raufspielen ... ( diesmal ein dk auf lvl 76 oder so)
fuer den mist bezahl ich dann 100 % kein geld mehr ... wenns immer nur aufgewaermtes is


----------



## Akium (21. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Meine, Nase, Du hast überhaupt nicht kapiert worum es in einem MMO geht. "Ansonsten nix los", muhahahah. Armer Kerl, Du hast wohl nicht gemerkt, das Du in einem MMO bist und hälst wohl WoW für Dragon Age oder was Ähnliches...



Worum gehts in einem "MMO" denn, deiner Meinung nach ?	Erklär mal bitte. An Inhalten, die sich nur durch organisiertes raiden, ala Raidkalender zu festen Terminen erschliessen lassen ? 

Wer sich hier als "armer Kerl" outet, weil er in billigsten mmo-muhahaha-Slang abgleitet, möchte ich nun lieber nicht diskutieren. ^^


----------



## mcwz (21. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Meine, Nase, Du hast überhaupt nicht kapiert worum es in einem MMO geht. "Ansonsten nix los", muhahahah. Armer Kerl, Du hast wohl nicht gemerkt, das Du in einem MMO bist und hälst wohl WoW für Dragon Age oder was Ähnliches...



Dann kläre uns doch bitte mal auf, was es abgesehen von Raids noch gibt?

Twinks hochspielen ist nicht jedermans Sache und irgendwann hat man auch alle Klassen auf max. Level.
Dailies sind außer langweilig nur langweilig.
Das Berufe System ist komplett wertlos, einmal raufskillen, fertig.
Charakter Anpassung/Individualität ist nicht vorhanden.
Das Erfolgssystem ist künstlich geschaffen um den Eindruck zu erwecken es gäbe was zu tun, davon abgesehen, vielleicht für manche interessant, andere wieder interessiert das überhaupt nicht.
Archäologie: nach spätestens 1 Woche rumfliegen kennt man jeden Grashalm und es kotzt einen an.

Klar kann man auch mit den Leuten im TS rumhängen und labern, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich labern will treffe ich mich lieber im RL mit meinen Kumpels.

Also, was bitte hat Cataclysm dem Casual Spieler, der die obigen Punkte bereits erledigt hat, großartiges zu bieten?


----------



## BillyChapel (21. März 2011)

Langsam müsste auch der Dümmste kapiert haben, dass sich ALLES irgendwann tot läuft!

Schau dir doch jeden Tag deinen Lieblingsfilm an - hör nur noch deine Lieblings CD - iß nur noch deine Lieblingsspeise - trink nur noch dein Lieblingsgetränk - trag nur noch dein Lieblings-T-shirt *UND* spiel jeden Tag dein *LIEBLINGSSPIEL*!

Merkst du was? Da bekommst du über kurz oder lang gewaltige Probleme!

Nimm's wie's ist oder schaff dir Abwechslung. Mehr ist da nicht!


----------



## RedShirt (21. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist nix los. Spontane Random-Raids sind zu 99 % unmöglich. Wenn man Beschäftigung haben will, muss man zwangsläufig organisiert raiden. Was ist da dran "Casual" ?
> Gar nichts. Gelegenheitsspieler wurden in WoLK eindeutig besser bedient. Dieser Aspekt wurde nicht ausgebaut, sondern wieder zurück genommen.



Als ich damals mit iLevel 200 nach ICC wollte, hat mich keiner mitgenommen =( wie gemein.
Aber das ist doch casualfreundlich? =(

Bitte bitte - als die Leute mit 232er Gear dastanden, und nach ICC wollten, war teilweise random schon beim Trash Schluß - erinnert sich noch jemand? Da wo Marrow'Gar nicht spottbar war, und solche Bretter verteilt hat, dass die Heiler in Panik verfallen sind? Nein? Denk ich mir.

Alle kennen das schöne "ich geh mit 264er Markengear mal in ICC10 nh rein, wo 251 droppt..."-Bossekloppen.
Meist war dann bei Prof Schluß, gelegentlich war Sindragosa der Blocker, selten durfte man /random den LK sehen.

Das kommt wieder, siehe Ghostcrawlers Blog.

Mit T12 dann Siege bei Magmaw/Omnotron/Maloriak feiern! 980 Marken durch HCs (die man alle an einem Stück machen kann), d.h. Du hast noch 270 Marken die *nicht* durch einfachste Mittel pro Woche holen kannst.
Zähl mal nach, wieviele man zu Wotlk Zeiten an Frostmarken verdienen konnte durch HCs.



mcwz schrieb:


> Dann kläre uns doch bitte mal auf, was es abgesehen von Raids noch gibt?



Macht euren eigenen Content. Macht RP.
Zu Ende Wotlk hatten wir "Fun Runs" mit billig-Gear durch 70er Inis - oder "wer hat das lustigste Outfit auf der Bank"?
Man muß nicht manisch ein Ziel erreichen, was einem das Spiel diktiert.



Geh doch mal ohne Waffe nach Kara, einen Boss hauen =) oder oder oder.
Ich bin als Magier Lvl 1-50 mit ner Angel rumgelaufen, weil ichs urig fand =)


----------



## Bandit 1 (21. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hab früher mal Super Mario gespielt, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab aufgehört, einfach so. Ich hab nirgends davon geschrieben oder geredet, ich hab nicht mal dran gedacht es irgendwo public machen zu können. Hab halt einfach aufgehört und was anderes gespielt.
> 
> Mit Turnschuhen verfahr fast genauso.



Du auch ? 


Nein im Ernst, WOW ist von 2005 und wir haben 2011. Noch NIE, wirklich nie habe ich ein Spiel so lange gespielt. Ja, jetzt ist die Luft halt
raus. Ich spiele einfach weniger, gehe ein mal die Woche raiden und mache halt in der restlichen Zeit was anderes. 

Who cares ?

Man muss keine Abschiedsbriefe schreiben nur weil man ein Spiel nicht mehr spielt - einfach aufhören und gut ist. Hier bekommst du eh nur
Mimimis und Wayne und Keks ab. Verdientermaßen


----------



## Viperxx (21. März 2011)

HI!

Ich darf mich als typischen Casual Spieler bezeichnen, bin max. 4 mal die Woche online und das für ca. 3-4 Stunden. 
WoW zocke ich seit Release. Die nötige Zeit mit der Gilde zu Raiden hatte ich aus familären Gründen fast nie, darum hab ich mich mit Random-Raids herumgeschlagen.
Das war bis inkl. Lich King eigentlich ganz ok, rnd´s fand man andauernd. Nur jetzt stehe ich mit meinen 2 80er Chars in OG, alles aus den heroischen Ini´s gefarmt inkl. Tank Gear und finde keine Raids mehr,
ausgenommen BF natürlich. Fürs Raiden fehlt mir die Zeit, dailys machen wird auf die Dauer auch öde, Berufe sind auf 525... Die letzen Tage stand ich in OG, war im LFG Channel eingeloggt. Habe meine "Standard-Sachen"
wie AH, Juwe-Daily, usw. gemacht und dachte mir nach ner Viertelstunde blöd herumstehen; "was mach ich hier eigentlich?" ist doch idiotisch.... Hab mich ausgeloggt, meinen WoW Acc gekündigt und den PC ausgeschaltet.
WoW ist ausgelutscht, völlig, das ist mir an diesem Abend klar geworden! Nach über 5 Jahren in Azeroth ist einfach Schluß, und Cata ist bislang mit Abstand die erfolgloseste Erweiterung von WoW! 
Wenn man nur kurz inne hält und über die lvl 60 Zeiten nachdenkt, vergleicht wie es jetzt ist, die Community oder das Zusammenspiel in Instanzen, sind die €13,- definitiv nicht mehr gerechtfertigt!

Also wird es erst mit GW2 wieder mit MMORPG´s weitegehen, WoW ist Geschichte


----------



## wolfracht (21. März 2011)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Blizzard zu viel auf die Community hört. Die hätten ihre Linie bis BC durchziehen sollen und nicht danach Epix ffa machen sollen.
Was für mich das größte Problem ist, dass es Blizzard nen scheiß kümmert was mit der Geschichte passiert. Ich geh heute noch jede ID in Bt weil die Instanz und die Geschichte um Illidan einfach der Wahnsinn ist. Oder Karazhan. Medivh's Geschichte ist doch der Hammer. Genauso wie Wotlk mit Arthas. Das waren noch "Persönlichkeiten". Heute wird uns mal wieder ein Drache aufgetischt. Gz Blizzard.


Ich denke der Content kann noch so "hart sein", wenn keine interessante Geschichte drum herum passiert, keine Vorquests, dann macht das alles doch keinen Spaß mehr. Wow, ne neue Instanz, die statt PechschwingenHORT PechschwingenABSTIEG heißt und dazu noch den selben Endboss besitzt ist schon der blanke Wahnsinn.


----------



## drproof (21. März 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass Blizzard zu viel auf die Community hört. Die hätten ihre Linie bis BC durchziehen sollen und nicht danach Epix ffa machen sollen.
> Was für mich das größte Problem ist, dass es Blizzard nen scheiß kümmert was mit der Geschichte passiert. Ich geh heute noch jede ID in Bt weil die Instanz und die Geschichte um Illidan einfach der Wahnsinn ist. Oder Karazhan. Medivh's Geschichte ist doch der Hammer. Genauso wie Wotlk mit Arthas. Das waren noch "Persönlichkeiten". Heute wird uns mal wieder ein Drache aufgetischt. Gz Blizzard.
> 
> 
> Ich denke der Content kann noch so "hart sein", wenn keine interessante Geschichte drum herum passiert, keine Vorquests, dann macht das alles doch keinen Spaß mehr. Wow, ne neue Instanz, die statt PechschwingenHORT PechschwingenABSTIEG heißt und dazu noch den selben Endboss besitzt ist schon der blanke Wahnsinn.



Die Deathwinggeschichte wird von 1-60 und 80-85 erzählt... Du machst auch nicht den Eindruck als wenn du Questlogs liest =)


----------



## Fremder123 (21. März 2011)

Viperxx schrieb:


> Fürs Raiden fehlt mir die Zeit


Warum ausgerechnet dieser Aspekt immer Blizzards Schuld sein soll... um das zu verstehen bin ich wohl zu blöd. Ich beantrage für Spieler mit ohne Zeit wie Viperxx und andere einen Händler am Eingang der Raidinstanzen, der epische Sachen für Dreimarkfuffzig verkauft. So kann man beim rumgammeln in Og wenigstens wie zu WotLK episch aussehen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. März 2011)

Viperxx schrieb:


> HI!
> 
> Ich darf mich als typischen Casual Spieler bezeichnen, bin max. 4 mal die Woche online und das für ca. 3-4 Stunden.
> WoW zocke ich seit Release. Die nötige Zeit mit der Gilde zu Raiden hatte ich aus familären Gründen fast nie, darum hab ich mich mit Random-Raids herumgeschlagen.
> ...



Warum wird immer dem Spiel die Schuld für eigene Problemchen gegeben?

Du spielst 12-16 h die Wochen, verteilt auf 4 Tage. Ich Raide 9 h die Woche, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Also kanns nicht an deiner Zeit liegen. Wohl erher an deiner Organisation. Spiel nicht Schuld.

Wenn du Random raiden willst warte bis 4.2 live ist, dann wird PSA, BDZ auch oft random gegangen. War in WotLk genauso. Liegt wohl eher an deiner Ungeduld. Spiel nicht schuld.

Du sagst WoW sei ausgelutscht. Woher willst du das wissen? Hast du Zahlen die das anhand von Abokündigungen belegen oder woher kommt Erkenntnis? Ich vermute mal viel mehr du bist ausgebrannt und dem Spiel überdrüssig. Spiel nicht Schuld.

Naja, wie auch immer, jetzt kommt sowieso wieder das große "ABER".


----------



## RedShirt (21. März 2011)

Viperxx schrieb:


> HI!
> (snip)
> 
> WoW zocke ich seit Release. Die nötige Zeit mit der Gilde zu Raiden hatte ich aus familären Gründen fast nie, darum hab ich mich mit Random-Raids herumgeschlagen.
> ...



Aus welchem Grund? In dem /2 den ich kenne, suchen sehr sehr oft Raids, die meisten wollen lediglich mind. 346 Gear. 2 Bosse legen auch viele (immer davon ausgehen daß max 1-2 den Boss kennen.



Viperxx schrieb:


> Fürs Raiden fehlt mir die Zeit, dailys machen wird auf die Dauer auch öde, Berufe sind auf 525...



Was jetzt? Nehmen sie Dich nicht mit oder hast Du keine Zeit?
2h eben LK legen ist leider dank fehlendem Outgearing nicht mehr drin.
Wenn Du jedoch seit einiger Zeit brav Deine Daily-Hc gemacht hast, dürftest Du schon 2-3 Teile T11 umhängen haben.



Viperxx schrieb:


> WoW ist ausgelutscht, völlig, das ist mir an diesem Abend klar geworden!


Was? Weil es keine "hey gehen wir mal ICC, da ballern wir uns bis LK/Sindra durch."-Raids mehr gibt?

Schlimm, oder =( man müsste sich jetzt tatsächlich wieder etwas mit dem Zeug beschäftigen.



Viperxx schrieb:


> Also wird es erst mit GW2 wieder mit MMORPG´s weitegehen, WoW ist Geschichte



Da sollte ein "für mich" rein =)

Allgemeingültiges solltest Du nicht einfach so festschreiben. Glaube dazu fehlt Dir die Autorität.
So, jetzt darfst Dich wieder lohnenswerterem mit Deiner neuen freien Zeit von maximal 16 Stunden / Woche widmen.


----------



## Nemesis125 (21. März 2011)

Ach die lieben "Wow-Aufhörer". Sie kommen alle wieder zurück ALLE muahhaha


----------



## Stevesteel (21. März 2011)

Ich spiele kein WOW mehr....und auch nicht weniger 
Ich bleibe.
Alles fein, niemand hört auf, Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Viperxx (21. März 2011)

Also wird es erst* für mich* mit GW2 wieder mit MMORPG´s weitergehen, WoW ist Geschichte ;-)

Aber es ist wohl so, Schuld ist nicht das Game ansich, sondern die fehlende Motivation! Vielleicht ist das dadurch echt ein passender Zeitpunkt aufzuhören.
Ist wie mit dem rauchen, wenn einem kotzübel davon ist, wäre das der passende Augenblick :-)


----------



## mcwz (21. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Warum wird immer dem Spiel die Schuld für eigene Problemchen gegeben?
> 
> Du spielst 12-16 h die Wochen, verteilt auf 4 Tage. Ich Raide 9 h die Woche, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Also kanns nicht an deiner Zeit liegen. Wohl erher an deiner Organisation. Spiel nicht Schuld.
> 
> ...



Dieses "fürs raiden hab ich keine Zeit" kann auch was anderes bedeuten...

Ich habe keine Lust in einer Raid Gilde zu sein und mein Leben nach deren Raid Zeiten zu richten. Es soll Leute geben, die zocken dann wenn ihnen gerade danach ist und nicht wenn die Gilde vorgibt wann man anwesend zu sein hat.

Da der Content jetzt anspruchsvoller ist als mit Wotlk, kann man nicht mehr einfach mal so random die Bosse umhauen. Will man mehr als 2-3 Bosse sehen, MUSS man in einer Raid Gilde sein, mit all den damit verbunden Nachteilen.

Aber von dem mal abgesehen. Kann oder will man nicht raiden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann bleibt von WoW nichts mehr über, das kann man also durchaus als ausgelutscht und einfallslos bezeichnen.


----------



## Manaori (21. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Dieses "fürs raiden hab ich keine Zeit" kann auch was anderes bedeuten...
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust in einer Raid Gilde zu sein und mein Leben nach deren Raid Zeiten zu richten. Es soll Leute geben, die zocken dann wenn ihnen gerade danach ist und nicht wenn die Gilde vorgibt wann man anwesend zu sein hat.
> 
> ...



Seltsam, die Gilde,in der ich bin, ist eine Fungilde. Bei uns kommen Raids zustande, wenn wir auch noch ziemlich weit hinten sind im Progress, was aber daran liegt, dsas einige "wichtige" Leute ne Weile RLmäßig ziemlich zu tun hatten. Solche Gilden gibt es auf jedem Server,man muss nur mal suchen...


----------



## Derulu (21. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Aber von dem mal abgesehen. Kann oder will man nicht raiden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann bleibt von WoW nichts mehr über, das kann man also durchaus als ausgelutscht und einfallslos bezeichnen.




Spiele aktuell jeden Tag 2h, manchmal auch mehr (wuhuuu), habe allerdings im aktuellen Content noch keinen Raid von innen gesehen. Auch keine heroische Instanz, noch nicht einmal eine normale Instanz zwischen 80-85 und trotzdem finde ich WoW nicht ausgelutscht, ganz im Gegenteil, hat mir noch nie mehr Spaß gemacht...und das obwohl ich seit knapp 4 Jahren Spiele...tja, war wohl nichts mit deiner Verallgemeinerung, gibt wohl doch noch andere Spieler auch, nicht wahr?


----------



## Morca (21. März 2011)

Was nützt das schönste und leckerste Buffet, wenn der Gast vollends gesättigt ist?! Mach doch mal Pause, verdaue ein wenig und schau noch mal hin wenn du wieder hungrig bist, oder zumindest Appetit verspürst- WoW ist der reich gedeckteste Tisch seit es Onlinerollenspiele gibt! 

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Dieses "fürs raiden hab ich keine Zeit" kann auch was anderes bedeuten...
> 
> 1. Ich habe keine Lust in einer Raid Gilde zu sein und mein Leben nach deren Raid Zeiten zu richten. Es soll Leute geben, die zocken dann wenn ihnen gerade danach ist und nicht wenn die Gilde vorgibt wann man anwesend zu sein hat.
> 
> ...



zu 1. Erst mal redet niemand von einer Raidgilde, kannst in der Gilde sein wo DU willst. Zweitens, wieso siehst du das so einseitig? DU suchst dir nen Raid, der zu den dir passenden Zeiten raidet, nicht umgekehrt.

zu 2. Als WotLk neu war sind auch noch nicht viele Randomraids gemacht worden. Das kam alles erst später, als die Raids durch Contentpatches und das damit zusammen hängende Equip, trivialisiert wurden. Nicht 4.0 mit 3.2 oder 3.3 vergleichen, daß hinkt einfach.

zu 3. Nein, eigentlich nicht. Stell dir vor du kaufst dir nen Neuwagen, nach 3 Jahren hast du Lust auf was neues. Was passiert mit dem 3 Jahre alten Auto? Richtig, es findet sich ein Käufer, dem dieses Auto wohl sehr gut gefällt und alles andere als ausgelutscht für ihn ist. 

Wie man sieht, ist es eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung und kann in keinster Weise als allgemein gültig angesehen werden.


----------



## ntluis (21. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt publizieren damit man aufällt.



Man will dadurch auffallen, dass man das Spiel nicht mehr spielt? Versteh ich das richtig?

Edit: Wer wegen Equip raidet, hat das Spiel eh nie begriffen^


----------



## Technocrat (21. März 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so bedenke, ist das gar nicht so übel wenn Meckerbolde und Langeweiler abhauen. Ein paar Millionen Spieler weniger heißt nämlich 3 Dinge:


Es sind immer noch 10 Millionen die spielen
Da die Nieten weg sind, ist das Spielerlebnis für die verbleibenden SPieler wesentlich angenehmer
Blizzard wurde gepiekt und gibt sich noch mehr Mühe
In diesem Sinne: geht doch!


----------



## Terminsel (22. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Seltsam, die Gilde,in der ich bin, ist eine Fungilde. Bei uns kommen Raids zustande, wenn wir auch noch ziemlich weit hinten sind im Progress, was aber daran liegt, dsas einige "wichtige" Leute ne Weile RLmäßig ziemlich zu tun hatten. Solche Gilden gibt es auf jedem Server,man muss nur mal suchen...



Ein Problem ist, dass viele Spieler nicht in eine solche Gilde wollen, sondern am liebsten in eine, die schon 10/12 down hat (mindestens), damit sie ja nicht selbst loslegen müssen, sondern sich ihr lila ganz legal wie Freeloot abholen können...

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst: Sogar auf meinem Server kommen Random-Raids zustande und der ist wirklich, wirklich, wirklich weit hinten im Progress...


----------



## Gazeran (22. März 2011)

Das isn Spiel.
Da is Progress nicht so wichtig, meine Meinung.
Bin mit meinem DK in ner Gilde wo wir 9/12 Down haben, ist auch mal Spaßig.
Allerdings bin ich mit meinem Schamanen in einer Gilde wo wir heute in der 2ten Gruppe nichtmal einen Boss gelegt haben, da den Tanks die erfahrung fehlt.
Ist nichts schlimmes, der abend hat Trotzdem spaß gemacht.


----------



## Exicoo (22. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so bedenke, ist das gar nicht so übel wenn Meckerbolde und Langeweiler abhauen. Ein paar Millionen Spieler weniger heißt nämlich 3 Dinge:
> 
> 
> Es sind immer noch 10 Millionen die spielen
> ...


Perfekt. Du bringst es genau auf den Punkt!


----------



## NarYethz (22. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Blizzard wurde gepiekt und gibt sich noch mehr Mühe[...]



Wann war denn das? oO Ich bin jetz keiner von diesen "Blizz is scheiße, die wollen nur Kohle und machen dafür nix, außer altes als neues zu verkaufen"-Typen... aber mal ernsthaft.. ich find wirklich sich ins zeug legen tun blizzard schon lang nich mehr.. ich fand BC noch originell.. Der Druck war voll und ganz da, weil es das erste Addon war.. wer würde es spielen? Es musste einfach gut werden, durchdacht etc... Vielleicht bin ich selbst auch bisschen reifer geworden oda seh die dinge jetz einfach bissl anders, gut möglich.. aber ich persönlich hab den eindruck, dass sich blizz mit wotlk schon sehr selbstsicher war und deshalb find ich es eigentlich recht unschön.. manche dinge waren wirklich cool, hast schon recht.. aber vieles kam mir so unfertig rüber :/ so nach dem motto.. wie jetz is schluss? oO
Klar kann man jetz kommen und sagen "lass dir doch was besseres einfallen".. tja.. vielleicht würd ich das ja tun, wenn ich monatlich 130millionen bekommen würde :/

Nunja, ich hab jedenfalls den Eindruck, Blizzard wurde noch nicht genug gepiekt.. viele spielen WoW aus Gewohnheit, ich selbst bin das beste Beispiel, weil mich unterm strich nich wirklich was groß an das spiel bindet, ichs aber trotzdem immer wieder anfange, weil da einfach ein gewisser bekanntenkreis is, den man schon seit 5jahren hat und zu welchem man sonst den draht verliert..
Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt, aber nach 6 jahren WoW muss ich zugeben, dass mir das Spiel immer öfter langweilig wird.. Aber davon abgesehen, 6 jahre is eine verdammt lange zeit, von daher hat blizz schon was geleistet..


----------



## Manaori (22. März 2011)

NarYethz schrieb:


> Wann war denn das? oO Ich bin jetz keiner von diesen "Blizz is scheiße, die wollen nur Kohle und machen dafür nix, außer altes als neues zu verkaufen"-Typen... aber mal ernsthaft.. ich find wirklich sich ins zeug legen tun blizzard schon lang nich mehr.. ich fand BC noch originell.. Der Druck war voll und ganz da, weil es das erste Addon war.. wer würde es spielen? Es musste einfach gut werden, durchdacht etc... Vielleicht bin ich selbst auch bisschen reifer geworden oda seh die dinge jetz einfach bissl anders, gut möglich.. aber ich persönlich hab den eindruck, dass sich blizz mit wotlk schon sehr selbstsicher war und deshalb find ich es eigentlich recht unschön.. manche dinge waren wirklich cool, hast schon recht.. aber vieles kam mir so unfertig rüber :/ so nach dem motto.. wie jetz is schluss? oO
> Klar kann man jetz kommen und sagen "lass dir doch was besseres einfallen".. tja.. vielleicht würd ich das ja tun, wenn ich monatlich 130millionen bekommen würde :/
> 
> Nunja, ich hab jedenfalls den Eindruck, Blizzard wurde noch nicht genug gepiekt.. viele spielen WoW aus Gewohnheit, ich selbst bin das beste Beispiel, weil mich unterm strich nich wirklich was groß an das spiel bindet, ichs aber trotzdem immer wieder anfange, weil da einfach ein gewisser bekanntenkreis is, den man schon seit 5jahren hat und zu welchem man sonst den draht verliert..
> Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt, aber nach 6 jahren WoW muss ich zugeben, dass mir das Spiel immer öfter langweilig wird.. Aber davon abgesehen, 6 jahre is eine verdammt lange zeit, von daher hat blizz schon was geleistet..




Aber das, was du sagst, ist Geschmackssache. Einige hier im Forum halten Cata für eine Mogelpackung und undurchdacht (Ich denke die Leute sind den meisten aktiven Usern hier bekannt), ich zumB eispiel bin aber sehr zufrieden damit, habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich irgendwo anstehe mit einem meiner Charaktere, und finde es einfach gut gelungen, vor allem die Questgebiete. Viele hielten WotLK für schlecht aufgrund des Schwierigkeitsgrads und des DFs, ich zum Beispiel fand WotLK okay, wohl auch weil ich BC nicht wirklich als Vergleich heranziehen konnte, und halte den DF für eine gute Erfindung, grade wenn in der Gilde mal keiner on ist. Meine Charaktere wurden, sobald sie herobereit wurden, alle per DF "entjungfert" und von den Horrogruppen war nix in Sicht, auch, wenn die anscheinend an jeder Ecke lauern.

Verstehst du, was ich meine? "unfertig", "den Eindruck, dass sie sich keine Mühe mehr geben", das sind subjektive Sachen. Vielleicht hast du ja wirklich Recht und es geht ihnen am Arsch vorbei, vielleicht aber haben sie sich auch wirklich viel Mühe gegeben und es fällt vielen einfach nicht auf, weil die Umsetzung für diese Personen nicht so gelungen ist.


----------



## tekkon123 (22. März 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ich würde niemanden, auch blizz nicht, einen strick daraus drehen wenn der content einigen leuten nicht gefällt.
> Das wow prinzip steht halt, wenn blizzard das jetzt alles komplett über den haufen werfen würde (mechanik, charaktere,gameplay etc) wäre es nicht mehr wow
> sondern ein anderes mmorpg.Und das werden sie nicht machen, sondern entwickeln ja grad was neues.


was du da beschrieben hast ist doch geschehen.das ist jetzt nicht mehr wow,sondern abgesehen von den heromodes ein one klick down hack n slay.ich hab versucht mir nen twink hochzuspielen und musste feststellen,das ich wohl übernatürliche gottgleiche stärke besitze.die mobs fallen einfach mal um,ohne das ich da was grossartig machen musste.so geile sachen wie jhinta alor,sind kommplett weggenervt.früher mal alles elite,danach nonelite,damit konnte ich leben,weil es irgendwann schwer wurde in dem lv bereich leute zu finden.jetzt ist das da auch nur noch ne lachnummer.und nein,ich habe mir kein lv equip für marken geholt.
wow hat mal anspruch ausserhalb des raidcontens geliefert.dieser anspruch existiert nicht mehr.
klar gibt es genug leute die das toll finden einfach überall durchzurushen.ich vermute mal die mehrheit.sonst würde blizz es ja nicht machen.
aber für die leute die es gewohnt sind sich ihren spass aus dem spielerischen anspruch zu ziehen,ist wow nun garnichts mehr.
mein account läuft jetzt nächste woche aus,spiel ist gelöscht,den anderen die noch zufrieden sind,wünsche ich weiterhin viel spass an wow.
und jetzt freu ich mich auf die tollen flames,mit sack reis und john wayne,schlieslich habe ich es gewagt zu verkünden,das ich das neue wow scheisse finde.
ich habe es verdient


----------



## Dolzi (22. März 2011)

Warum ist denn dieses Thema überhaupt noch offen? O_o

Bitte schliesst das mal jemand, denn es gibt drölfmillionen gleiche Threads bei denen man auch nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommt.

Es war bisher bei jedem Addon so, dass WoW totgesagt wurde und trotzdem spielen es noch über 11 Millionen... wenn da einer geht ist das doch sowas von wayne...


----------



## rendhark (22. März 2011)

ich kann das gejammer nicht mehr lesen ,wer mit wow nicht zurecht kommt na dann bb ist doch einfach. Ich bin von anfangan dabei ,ich denke mal wen die server runter gefahren werden ,werde ich auch noch dabei sein


----------



## Blöidl (22. März 2011)

An alle, die über WoW-Veränderungen meckern: Wäre WoW vor 6 Jahren in der Form auf den Markt gekommen, wie es heute ist, hätte KEINER von Euch das Spiel verschmäht, sondern als absolut geil empfunden. Das Problem sind doch nicht die Änderungen, sondern dass WoW nach mehreren Jahren halt einfach an Reiz verliert, weil es halt doch immer dasselbe ist, was man tut. Im Gegenteil: Hätte Blizzard nicht so zahlreiche Änderungen vorgenommen, wäre ein Abgang an Spielern (sofern diese Behauptung überhaupt zutrifft; habe dazu keinen Beleg) viel eher zu verzeichnen gewesen.


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2011)

NarYethz schrieb:


> Wann war denn das?


Das würde nur für den Fall zutreffen, das tatsächlich 2 Millionen Spieler aufhören würden. Ist aber nicht der Fall also ist Blizz auch nicht gepiekt.


----------



## Groton (22. März 2011)

Blöidl schrieb:


> An alle, die über WoW-Veränderungen meckern: Wäre WoW vor 6 Jahren in der Form auf den Markt gekommen, wie es heute ist, hätte KEINER von Euch das Spiel verschmäht, sondern als absolut geil empfunden. Das Problem sind doch nicht die Änderungen, sondern dass WoW nach mehreren Jahren halt einfach an Reiz verliert, weil es halt doch immer dasselbe ist, was man tut. Im Gegenteil: Hätte Blizzard nicht so zahlreiche Änderungen vorgenommen, wäre ein Abgang an Spielern (sofern diese Behauptung überhaupt zutrifft; habe dazu keinen Beleg) viel eher zu verzeichnen gewesen.



Absolut richtig, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Akium (22. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Aber von dem mal abgesehen. Kann oder will man nicht raiden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann bleibt von WoW nichts mehr über, das kann man also durchaus als ausgelutscht und einfallslos bezeichnen.



Richtig. Damit ist der Zustand recht treffend formuliert. Es besteht im Grunde nur noch aus "einloggen zur vorgegebenen Raidzeit" , ansonsten ist im Grunde nichts vorhanden was Spannung erzeugt, zumindest im PvE. Dieser Zustand ist extrem schnell erreicht. 

Kann oder will man sich den "vorgegebenen Uhrzeiten" nicht unterwerfen, ist de facto gähnende Leere vorhanden. Das Raiddesign/Bossdesign finde ich zu vollgestopft und aufgesetzt, zu bewusst auf anspruchsvoll getrimmt. Überfrachtet mit Fähigkeiten und irgendwelchen Positionswechselspielchen. Nervig.


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

"überfrachtet" kann man einen Euphemismus nennen, wenn man "überfordert" meint =)

Gähnende Leere ... "hey, unterhalte mich! Ich will aber nix tun!" da musst Du Dir n Animateur suchen, oder einen Entertainmentsender.

Wer mit falschen Erwartungen herangeht, wird enttäuscht.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Kann oder will man sich den "vorgegebenen Uhrzeiten" nicht unterwerfen, ist de facto gähnende Leere vorhanden. Das Raiddesign/Bossdesign finde ich zu vollgestopft und aufgesetzt, zu bewusst auf anspruchsvoll getrimmt. Überfrachtet mit Fähigkeiten und irgendwelchen Positionswechselspielchen. Nervig.



Au ja, denn Naxxramas mit Thaddius und seinem Plus-Minus Spielchen (Positionswechselspielchen), Heigan mit seinem Tanz (ganz ganz großes Positionswechselspielchen), Grobbulus mit seinem Giftablegen und Blobbs( Positionswechselspielchen+Fähigkeit), Anub'Rakhan mit seiner Insektschwarmphase (Fähigkeit + Positionswechselspielchen) oder die 4 Reiter (positionswechselspielchen+Fähigkeiten) waren zu Beginn von WotLk ja auch so viel einfacher von den Bossmechaniken her. Das Ganze wurde auch erst richtig einfach als man overgeared war, was man bis zum ersten Contentpatch damals nicht war und auch heute ist man das nicht. Tut mir sehr leid ihr vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen, aber nicht WotLk 3.0 mit Cata 4.0.3...


----------



## Super PePe (22. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> "überfrachtet" kann man einen Euphemismus nennen, wenn man "überfordert" meint =)
> 
> Gähnende Leere ... "hey, unterhalte mich! Ich will aber nix tun!" da musst Du Dir n Animateur suchen, oder einen Entertainmentsender.
> 
> Wer mit falschen Erwartungen herangeht, wird enttäuscht.


----------



## DrPlagiator (23. März 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was er/sie meint das immer mehr gehen?Gestern abend war bei uns auf Aegwynn die Hölle,Sturmwind hat mann nicht laufen können von Flugmounts und in Orgrimmar war es kaum besser.


----------



## Qenya (23. März 2011)

@TE:

Du hast schon recht - aber, ganz im ernst: Ist doch normal, dass man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf ein bestimmtes Spiel hat, wenn man es mehrere Jahre zockt. Dass die Abgängerfluktuation Dir so horrent vorkommt, liegt an Deinem Blickwinkel auf das Spiel an sich, weil es DIR eben langweilig geworden ist. Vorher sind auch schon viele Leute gegangen, nur ist es Dir nicht wirklich aufgefallen, weil Du noch Spaß an WoW hattest und Du hast einfach nicht darauf geachtet.

Ich geb Dir nen Tipp: Acc einfrieren, in ein paar Monaten nochmal antesten. Vielleicht brauchst Du einfach nur eine Pause!


----------



## K. Jansen (23. März 2011)

WAR Release! Immer mehr Spieler gehen!
AION Release! Immer mehr Spieler gehen!
Cataclysm ist "scheiße"! Immer mehr Spieler gehen!
Dass seit JAHREN immerweider Threads hier auftachen die in die Richtung "Bei WoW ist mir die Luft ausgegangen ;-(( mimi" gehen ist dir klar, hoffe ich.
Dass seit Jahren auch immerwieder Leute dazukommen, und es nicht nur eine feste Fanbase gibt die einfach immer kleiner wird sollte dir auch klar sein.
Allein in der Gilde eines Kumpels sind mehr Neuanfänger als "alte Hasen". Und die Gilde ist mit fast 700 Membern nicht grade klein.

Also? Dein Punkt?


----------



## Qenya (23. März 2011)

K. schrieb:


> WAR Release! Immer mehr Spieler gehen!
> AION Release! Immer mehr Spieler gehen!
> Cataclysm ist "scheiße"! Immer mehr Spieler gehen!
> Dass seit JAHREN immerweider Threads hier auftachen die in die Richtung "Bei WoW ist mir die Luft ausgegangen ;-(( mimi" gehen ist dir klar, hoffe ich.
> ...



Meine Antwort war allein auf den psychologischen Effekt bezogen. Dass viele "alte Hasen" gehen, ist klar, eben weil es ausgelutscht ist. Versuch erst mal, meinen Post zu verstehen!


----------



## K. Jansen (23. März 2011)

Qenya schrieb:


> Meine Antwort war allein auf den psychologischen Effekt bezogen. Dass viele "alte Hasen" gehen, ist klar, eben weil es ausgelutscht ist. Versuch erst mal, meinen Post zu verstehen!




Schön dass du denkst, dass ich auf deinen Post antworten würde. Aber tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, dreht sich eben doch nicht alles um dich.
Ich habe deinen stammtischpsychologischen Post nicht gelesen. Habe ich auch nicht vor.


----------



## mcwz (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Au ja, denn Naxxramas mit Thaddius und seinem Plus-Minus Spielchen (Positionswechselspielchen), Heigan mit seinem Tanz (ganz ganz großes Positionswechselspielchen), Grobbulus mit seinem Giftablegen und Blobbs( Positionswechselspielchen+Fähigkeit), Anub'Rakhan mit seiner Insektschwarmphase (Fähigkeit + Positionswechselspielchen) oder die 4 Reiter (positionswechselspielchen+Fähigkeiten) waren zu Beginn von WotLk ja auch so viel einfacher von den Bossmechaniken her. Das Ganze wurde auch erst richtig einfach als man overgeared war, was man bis zum ersten Contentpatch damals nicht war und auch heute ist man das nicht. Tut mir sehr leid ihr vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen, aber nicht WotLk 3.0 mit Cata 4.0.3...



Mit overgearing wird manches einfacher, aber man kann damit auch nicht alles kompensieren.

Aber was ist nun wenn man nicht raiden kann oder will? Klar kann man mit lvl 85 halbnackt durch eine alte Ini laufen, um sich so künstlich eine Herausforderung zu schaffen. Devise: man soll sich selber Inhalte schaffen und erfinden, weil der Hersteller dafür keine Zeit/Geld investieren will? Ganz großes Kino, jeder ein kleiner MacGyver der aus Streichholz und Kaugummipapier eine Atombome baut. Blizzard lehnt sich entspannt zurück und designed alle paar Monate einen neuen Raid. Wobei designen eigentlich ein Witz ist, mittlerweile machen sie ja nichts mehr als alte Inhalte aufzuhübschen, spart halt Zeit und Geld.

Nehmen wir zB mal die Berufe her, da könnte man einiges damit anstellen. Was macht Blizz, sie heben die Fertigkeit auf 525 an und das war's. Lieblos, billig und einfallslos.

Fakt ist,

wer raidet hat (mehr oder weniger) Content.

Wer PvP machen will, auch ok.

Otto Normalverbraucher der nicht raidet und kein PvP macht, der muß sich seine Inhalte selber suchen und künstlich schaffen.

Tolles Spieldesign.... NOT!


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2011)

Spam gelöscht und ich spüre bereits wieder eine leichte Erschütterung der Macht. Bitte bleibt nett und verhaltet euch freundlich gegenüber Usern mit anderen Meinungen. Verletzt ihr die Netiquette, verletze ich Eure Zutrittsrechte zum Forum.


----------



## K. Jansen (23. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Otto Normalverbraucher der nicht raidet und kein PvP macht, der muß sich seine Inhalte selber suchen und künstlich schaffen.



Otto Normalverbraucher isst auch gerne Eintopf, filtert das ganze dann und trinkt nur die fade Suppe die unten raustropft, beschwert sich dann aber dass das ganze irgendwie langweilig schmeckt.
Schon verrückt, dieser Otto.

Was hält unseren Normalverbraucher denn davon ab zu raiden oder PvP zu machen? Achso! Na klar! Gar nichts!


----------



## Bodensee (23. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> "überfrachtet" kann man einen Euphemismus nennen, wenn man "überfordert" meint =)
> 
> Gähnende Leere ... "hey, unterhalte mich! Ich will aber nix tun!" da musst Du Dir n Animateur suchen, oder einen Entertainmentsender.
> 
> Wer mit falschen Erwartungen herangeht, wird enttäuscht.



Sind die Dailys spannende Unterhaltung? Ist twinken noch spannende Unterhaltung? Sind immer die gleichen Bosse raiden noch Unterhaltung? Nein, ist nur immer der gleiche Trott. Ehrlich gesehen, sind viele nur immer online weil sie Freunde gefunden haben, weil sie sich im Ts austauschen können, ganz einfach, weil es schon ein Teil ihres Lebens geworden ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Fakt ist,
> 
> wer raidet hat (mehr oder weniger) Content.
> 
> ...



Tjo, so ist das nunmal. WoW bietet im Endgame Raids und PvP. 

Du magst Raiden und PvP nicht? Kein Problem, kann nicht jeder die selben Interessen haben.

Kleiner Tip für dich:
Such dir ein Spiel, daß deine Interessen bedient. Das ist immens erfolgsversprechender, als deine interessenbedienende Spielinhalte in einem Spiel zu fordern, welches offentsichtlich eine ganz andere Zielgruppe hat.


----------



## K. Jansen (23. März 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Sind die Dailys spannende Unterhaltung? Ist twinken noch spannende Unterhaltung? Sind immer die gleichen Bosse raiden noch Unterhaltung? Nein, ist nur immer der gleiche Trott.



Wie gesagt wurde, wer mit falschen Erwartungen an das Spiel geht wird enttäuscht.
So ist das in MMORPGs nunmal. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, kann immer einfach seinen Account canceln.

Ich schiebe die ganze Diskussion jetzt einfach mal darauf dass WoW wohl das MMO ist, was die meisten hier zuerst/am längsten gespielt haben.


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Otto Normalverbraucher der nicht raidet und kein PvP macht, der muß sich seine Inhalte selber suchen und künstlich schaffen.
> 
> Tolles Spieldesign.... NOT!



Stell dir mal vor, ich habe im aktuellen Content keinen Raid, keine heroische Instanz UND keine normale Instanz von innen gesehen und trotzdem spiele ich täglich ca. 2h, wenn ich frei habe auch gerne mal viel mehr und mir ist bei weitem nicht langweilig, obwohl ich auch kein RP betreibe


----------



## Kyrador (23. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Fakt ist,
> 
> wer raidet hat (mehr oder weniger) Content.
> 
> ...



"Falsche" Erwartungshaltung des Spielers trifft es doch wohl eher  überlegen wir mal: wenn ich mir etwas kaufen will (egal was), dann informiere ich mich im Vorfeld (z.B. beim Autokauf) oder lass es halt drauf ankommen (z.B. ne Pizza, den Geschmack kann man ohne probiere nicht testen). Wenn mir das ganze dann nicht zusagt (weil z.B. mir das Design eines Autos nicht gefällt oder mir die Pizza eben nicht schmeckt), flame ich doch nicht andauernd den Hersteller, sondern sehe von dem Kauf ab (im Falle des Autos) bzw. kaufe mir beim nächsten Mal ein anderes Produkt (im Falle der Pizza).
So, du stellst für dich fest, dass dir das Konzept von WoW nicht gefällt. Einfacher Ratschlag: dann such dir ein anderes Spiel. Wer nicht damit aufhört, obwohl es ihm dauerhaft keinen Spaß macht, hat ein Suchtproblem.
Und argumentier jetzt nicht damit, du würdest nur wegen deiner Freunde nicht aufhören, denn dann macht dir WoW ja Spaß, nämlich im Rahmen der gemeinsamen Interaktion mit deinen Freunden.


----------



## Fedaykin (23. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Fakt ist,
> 
> wer raidet hat (mehr oder weniger) Content.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Unsinn. Überleg dir mal folgende Situation.

Du kaufst dir einen Bugatti:

Wenn du gerne schnell fährst, auf eine Rennstrecke gehst und deinen Wagen ausreizt, perfekt.

Wenn du den Wagen nutzt, um damit an irgendwelchen Shows teilzunehmen etc., perfekt.

Wenn du jedoch nicht gerne schnell fährst, keine Rennstrecken besuchst und mit dem Wagen lediglich für den Familien-Monatseinkauf machen möchtest, wird dich das Auto nicht zufrieden stellen, im Gegenteil, du wirst bitter entäuscht sein, dass du gerade eine Packung Taschentücher in den Kofferraum bekommst.

Ist das die Schuld des Herstellers? Weniger, oder?


----------



## Blub Bekifft (23. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn. Überleg dir mal folgende Situation.
> 
> Du kaufst dir einen Bugatti:
> 
> ...



Kommt immer auf das Motiv an. Es gibt Leute die fahren mit ihren Trekker zum Einkaufen. andere mit dem Fahrrad. Jede Sache muss einen Nutzwert haben und die ist bei jedem anders.

Für mich hat WoW keine nutzen mehr und daher mach ich nach 6 jahren mal eine Pause. Für mich ist eher die "Cheaterei" der Grund sowie das Verhalten der Com auf den Servern. Das ständige rumschrauberei an dem Spiel auch so ne Sache.
Egal ich wart erst mal ab wie sich das entwickelt, auf ein alten Fisch der in eine Tagesaktuelle Zeitung verpackt wird habe ich im Momemt keine Lust.


----------



## mcwz (23. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> "Falsche" Erwartungshaltung des Spielers trifft es doch wohl eher  überlegen wir mal: wenn ich mir etwas kaufen will (egal was), dann informiere ich mich im Vorfeld (z.B. beim Autokauf) oder lass es halt drauf ankommen (z.B. ne Pizza, den Geschmack kann man ohne probiere nicht testen). Wenn mir das ganze dann nicht zusagt (weil z.B. mir das Design eines Autos nicht gefällt oder mir die Pizza eben nicht schmeckt), flame ich doch nicht andauernd den Hersteller, sondern sehe von dem Kauf ab (im Falle des Autos) bzw. kaufe mir beim nächsten Mal ein anderes Produkt (im Falle der Pizza).
> So, du stellst für dich fest, dass dir das Konzept von WoW nicht gefällt. Einfacher Ratschlag: dann such dir ein anderes Spiel. Wer nicht damit aufhört, obwohl es ihm dauerhaft keinen Spaß macht, hat ein Suchtproblem.
> Und argumentier jetzt nicht damit, du würdest nur wegen deiner Freunde nicht aufhören, denn dann macht dir WoW ja Spaß, nämlich im Rahmen der gemeinsamen Interaktion mit deinen Freunden.



Wieso falsche Erwartungshaltung? Ich spiele seit Classic und habe in all den Jahren so ziemlich alles durchgemacht und gesehen. Habe auch lange Zeit progress geraidet und nebenbei sind auch 10 80er Chars entstanden.

Dann kam Cata, der Main Char war in wenigen Tagen 85, die Berufe oben, alle Quests in den neuen Gebieten fertig. Inis gegangen, dementsprechend der Ruf bei den wichtigen Fraktionen oben.

So, nun stellte sich mir dann die Frage: was nun? Auf raiden hab ich nicht mehr so die große Lust, zumal ich da auch schon alle Bosse gesehen habe und stumpf Bosse abfarmen wegen Equip ist wertlos.

Also begab ich mich auf die Suche nach neuen Inhalten und stellte fest dass es nicht wirklich mehr gibt. Das habe ich aber seit ich das Spiel spiele zum Ersten mal erlebt, dass mir 2 Monate nach Start eines neuen Addons langweilig war.

Für neue Spieler ist es sicher toll, aber für alte Hasen hat es nicht mehr sehr viel zu bieten, da hätte Blizzard weitaus mehr tun können.

Logisch dass ich meinen Acc. bereits eingefroren habe, wozu etwas spielen dass wirklich ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Für neue Spieler ist es sicher toll, aber für alte Hasen hat es nicht mehr sehr viel zu bieten, da hätte Blizzard weitaus mehr tun können.
> Logisch dass ich meinen Acc. bereits eingefroren habe, wozu etwas spielen dass wirklich ausgelutscht ist.



Schließe nicht von dir auf die Allgemeinheit und sag lieber "wozu etwas spielen, das (!) für mich wirklich ausgelutscht ist.". Außerdem bist du nicht der einzige "alte Hase" und du siehst doch an den Kommentaren hier, dass es eben für genügend andere Spieler nicht ausgelutscht ist und darunter sind auch einige "alte Hasen". Von seinem eigenen Empfinden auf alle schließen hat übrigens, wenn auch in etwas anderer Form, schon Marie Antoinette den Kopf gekostet


----------



## Montana-Toni (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn dann werden immer noch genügend Leute WoW spielen


Ja das sicher es wird immer WOW spieler geben aber nicht mehr so viele wie heute und es wird nicht mehr das Top MMORPG sein!


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Montana-Toni schrieb:


> Ja das sicher es wird immer WOW spieler geben aber nicht mehr so viele wie heute und es wird nicht mehr das Top MMORPG sein!



Hm...selbst mit Spielerzahlen von 50% des letzten bekannt(gegeben)en Wertes (also wären das dann 6 Mio Accounts), wäre es immer noch das TopMMORPG, von den Accountzahlen her...


----------



## Akium (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Au ja, denn Naxxramas mit Thaddius und seinem Plus-Minus Spielchen (Positionswechselspielchen), Heigan mit seinem Tanz (ganz ganz großes Positionswechselspielchen), Grobbulus mit seinem Giftablegen und Blobbs( Positionswechselspielchen+Fähigkeit), Anub'Rakhan mit seiner Insektschwarmphase (Fähigkeit + Positionswechselspielchen) oder die 4 Reiter (positionswechselspielchen+Fähigkeiten) waren zu Beginn von WotLk ja auch so viel einfacher von den Bossmechaniken her..



Sry. Das war bei jedem Boss EINE Schlüsselfähigkeit auf die man achten musste. Heutzutage würden bei Grobbulus sicherlich noch drölftausend Meterotiten einschlagen, um das ach so lustige, angeblich so skillbehaftete zusammenlaufen/auseinanderlaufen-Spielchen darstellen zu können, und man müsste irgendwas unterbrechen... Wenn man bei den grünen Adds mal Aggro hatte, wars nicht tragisch, irgendwann hat es selbst der langsamste Tank gerafft, und die gespottet. Heute würde das Add explodieren, und du bist down. 

Heigan ?.. Ich bitte dich. Selbst wenn am Schluß noch 1 Heiler und ein Tank lebten, konnte man ihn runterzergen. 

Thaddius ? EINE Fähigkeit die man sich merken musste. Ansonsten..DPS+gegenheilen, das wars. 

vier Reiter ? Tankwechsel/Mobwechsel und der Rest steht auf einem Fleck wegen dem Meteor. Wo war das das fette Movement für den Raid ? 

War in Kara auch nicht grossartig anders. Im Grunde hatte jeder Boss eine Schlüsselfähigkeit, die sitzen musste. Selbt in ZA waren Bosse nicht so seltsam in diese Richtung getrimmt. Da gabs zwar am Anfang ordentlich aufs Maul, aber irgendwie war da mehr Linie drin.


----------



## Der Papst (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...selbst mit Spielerzahlen von 50% des letzten bekannt(gegeben)en Wertes (also wären das dann 6 Mio Accounts), wäre es immer noch das TopMMORPG, von den Accountzahlen her...



vorausgesetzt, dass diese 6 Mio Spieler nicht alle (ja, ist unwahrscheinlich) zum selben "Konkurrenzprodukt" wechseln...


----------



## Lamatard (23. März 2011)

Ich find die Antowrt immer Gut: 
Es gibt einen Bug der verhindert das ein "Game-Over" Fenster angezeigt wird.
Die Diskussionen laufen immer aufs selbe raus. Ich denke in den nächsten 10 Jahren wird es immer ein auf und ab geben.

Um mal ein Vergleich mit Essen zu machen. 
Zu Classic Zeiten gab es jeden Tag Suppe, und manchmal hat man ein Schokopudding gefunden (Lila Item), 
das war etwas besonderes.Wenn man dann einen Schokopudding mit Schokostücken und Sahne hatte war man der King.
Bei BC gab es schon Suppe in 3 Geschmacksrichtungen und man kam einfacher an Schokopudding dran.
Dann Nordend gab es schon 5 Suppen und Schokopudding für alle.....

Aber irgendwann kann man keine Suppe mehr sehen und jeden Tag Schokopudding schmeckt auch nicht.

Über die Jahre hören Spieler auf und Neue fangen an. Es haben nur mehr Neu angefangen als aufgehört,
irgendwann gibt es den Break Even Point, wo mehr aufhören als anfangen. 
Vielleicht sind wir im Moment an dem Punkt.
Vielleicht hast du Recht. Aber das könnte nur Blizzard selbst beantworten....

Es werden neue Spiele kommen und gehen.....

Jetzt gibt es Vanille Pudding mit Sahne(Rift) aber irgendwann ist der auch gegessen.

Mal sehen was so die nächsten Jahre noch kommt.


----------



## Katzenwerfer (23. März 2011)

die accountanzahl ist genau wie die arbeitslosenzahlen der regierung, total verfälscht. die leute, die z.b. nur 2 monate zocken und dann nie wieder kommen da ebenso rein wie die hardcorezocker, die jeden tag zocken. daher sollte man solchen zahlen kaum beachtung schenken, da eh höchstens 75% davon überhaupt noch zocken. zu den andern 25% zähl ich mich auch, da ich ebenfalls aufgehört hab. anfangs hab ich auch nem privatserver gezockt und bin dann auf nen offiziellen server gewechselt um mal ein "bugfreies" spiel zu haben, naja...
aber viel hat sich seit den 4 jahren nun auch nich getan. Die alten gebiete neuzugestalten war da nich so dolle auf lange sicht. 

kurz: es wurde schon vor cata langweilig und nun 5 monate nach release is es wieder ausgelutscht.

"Auf ein alten Fisch der in eine Tagesaktuelle Zeitung verpackt wird habe ich im Momemt keine Lust." könnts nich besser ausdrücken...


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> ...



Gut dann wechseln wir zur ach so tollen Eiskrone...die ja angeblich so viele "durchgezockt" haben und ich nenne nur 4 Bosse

*Mark'gar* - Eisstacheln, anfangs nicht spottbar, Knochensturm, Eisflamme. für die beiden tanks dann noch "Knochenschlitzen"
*Lady Todeswisper *- Adds, Tod und Verfall, Schattenblitz und Frostblitz (gerne nicht unterbrochen), wiederauferstehende Adds, mutierende Adds die jeden Umhauen, auch Tanks, Adds die entweder nur durch Magischen oder körperlichen Schaden verwundbar sind, Manahülle
*Professor Seuchenmord* - sehr sehr viel zu beachten, zuviel um alles aufzuzählen aber um nur einiges zu nennen-Giftflächen, 2. versch. Adds
*Modermiene*- Schleimsprühen, mutierte Infektion, Großer Schlamm & kleiner Schlamm, Schlammexplosion (auseinanderlaufen und wieder zusammenlaufen), klebriger Schlamm am Boden, kleiner wie großer Schlamm nicht spottbar, muss aber gekitet werden, so weit wie möglich von der Gruppe weg


Sindragosa oder der Lichkönig zähl ich gar nicht auf...der Buff kam übrigens erst nachdem längere Zeit schon alle Flügel offen waren


----------



## Vintar (23. März 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Ich find die Antowrt immer Gut:
> Es gibt einen Bug der verhindert das ein "Game-Over" Fenster angezeigt wird.
> Die Diskussionen laufen immer aufs selbe raus. Ich denke in den nächsten 10 Jahren wird es immer ein auf und ab geben.
> 
> ...



Man muss einfach sagen, dass WoW einfach nur noch auf den dümmsten Spieler der im Spiel rumlaufen kann runtergedreht wird. Außer Raid HMs bietet das Spiel absolut garnichts. Twinks sind in 2 Tagen played 85 (inkl BoA Items), weitere 2 Tage später raidfertig. Außerhalb instanzierter Inhalte bietet das Spiel nichts. Kein Gruppenspiel, keine Worldbosse, garnichts was rechtfertigen würde in einer Gruppe zusammenspielen zu "müssen". Damit fängt es an. Die Welt ist leer weil die instanzierten Welten die einzigen Orte für Verbesserungen am Charakter darstellen. Und in den Welten wird ebenfalls ständig angepasst an den dümmsten Spieler auf Gottes weiter Erde.

Ich raide in dem Game einzig nur noch Hardmodes und erarbeite mir meinen Progress. Aber was mache ich außerhalb dessen wenn ich Zeit und Lust auf mein MMO habe? Wo ist der Spielspaß hin wenn man nicht raidet? Es gibt eine Menge Leute die eben nicht raiden, woher beziehen sie ihren Spielspaß wenn man schon von einer Klippe springen muss um zu sterben oder den halben Kontinent zusammenpullen muss damit man mal Probleme mit der HP bekommt? Die vielen kleinen Dinge die einem eine glaubhafte Welt dargestellt haben werden gnadenlos rausgestrichen. (Alchilabor in Scholo für Flasks z.B.)

Ich bin ein "Wiederkehrer" der von Blizzard satt verarscht worden ist, da ich der Aussage "Cata wird kein WotLK 2.0" glauben schenkte. Schön 30 Euro abkassiert, anfangs war Cata echt geil, nach diversen Patches finde ich was vor? Ein WoW welches darauf abzielt möglichst vielen Leuten vorzugaukeln sie würden Charakterentwicklung betreiben in dem man die Wege immer weiter kürzt, Instanzen nerft, an Klassen planlos rumpatcht und Ausrüstung fürs nichtstun rausschleudert. Und warum? Weil es unfassbar viele dumme Menschen geben muss die ohne diese Änderungen keinen Spaß am Spiel zu haben scheinen.

Und zum Thema Wachstum: Wenn das Game ständig irgendwo lokalisiert wird und zig Spieler dazu kommen die vorher garnicht spielen konnten, sagt das nichts über den Weg den WoW einschlägt aus. Mich interessieren keine Spieler aus dem Takka Tukka Land ob sie nun weitere 3 Mio stellen, denn mit denen werde ich a) nie spielen und b) haben sie nicht damit angefangen weil Blizzard das Game so einfach gemacht haben und sich vorher zu fein dazu waren.

WoW hält sich nur aus 2 Gründen aufrecht: a) Den Leuten den Arsch pudern und schön die Meinung "jeder muss alles haben" propagieren und alles auf das niedrigste reduzieren was es gibt: items sammeln ohne Sinn und Verstand und b) die sozialen Bindungen. Ne Menge Leute würden das Game garnicht mehr spielen wenn sie die Leute die sie über monate oder gar Jahre im Spiel kennen und schätzen gelernt haben dafür aufgeben müssten.


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Katzenwerfer schrieb:


> ...



Es zählen EXAKT nur die Accounts die an dem von Blizzard ausgesuchten Stichtag zur Erhebung auch aktiv sind, d.h. für Europa und USA, die gekaufte (oder freie), laufende Spielzeit haben und für Asien die regelmäßig "benutzt werden" (das Bezahlmodell dort ist eher so, dass sie zahlen für das was sie nutzen, während wir einen "All inclusive"-Tarif haben). Da gab es immer schon zu den letzten Zahlen elendslange Diskussionen bis Blizzard in den Pressemeldungen dazu Stellung bezogen hat
Dazu hier Blizzard Definition von "Account"

_Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
Abonnenten von __World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. _

Quelle



Vintar schrieb:


> ...



Und was ist jetzt objektiv falsch daran, dass ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen (dessen Ziel IMMER Gewinnerzielung ist) versucht sich nach der großen Masse (die wohl in dem Ausmaß vorhanden sein muss, die größte Spieleranzahl hatte WoW bisher nämlich am Ende der ach so einfachen WotLk Zeit) seiner "Zielgruppe" zu richten als nach einigen wenigen? Übrigens scheinen hier einige anderer Meinung zu sein als du (viele von denen die gegen das Spiel reden), denn wie die Diskussion der letzten Seiten zeigt, ist vielen der "normale" Raidinhalt zu schwer und "unschaffbar" gemacht


----------



## Vintar (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt objektiv falsch daran, dass ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen (dessen Ziel IMMER Gewinnerzielung ist) versucht sich nach der großen Masse seiner "Zielgruppe" zu richten als nach einigen wenigen? Übrigens scheinen hier einige anderer Meinung zu sein als du (viele von denen die gegen das Spiel reden), denn wie die Diskussion der letzten Seiten zeigt, ist vielen der "normale" Raidinhalt zu schwer und "unschaffbar" gemacht



Es ist nichts falsch daran, aber es ist falsch zu behaupten WoW hätte 12 Mio Spieler weiterhin weil das Game so einfach gepatcht wurde. Das stimmt einfach so nicht und ist eine reine Lüge.

Und zum Thema Raidcontent:

Sorry, wer 2 Jahre lang den Leuten den Arsch hinterherträgt, das Raidcontentdesign auf tank'n spank auslegt und somit der Großteil sich daran gewöhnt nichts weiter machen zu müssen als rumstehen und 2 - 3 Knöpfe drücken, der braucht sich nicht wundern dass plötzlich Raidinhalte die über das ein Stück hinaus gehen als unschaffbar angesehen werden. Wer heute im Normalmode scheitert, der sollte sich mal fragen was er da überhaupt macht. WoW ist keine Raketenwissenschaft. Ganz davon ab, wie sollen "neue" (sofern es welche gibt in unserer Region) lernen das Spiel zu verstehen wenn es wie im Zeitraffer an einem vorbei zieht? Der Levelcontent zu keiner Zeit auffordert mehr als 2 Knöpfe zu drücken? Blizzard macht grundlegend etwas falsch bei den Leuten, nämlich dass sie den Spieler zu keiner Zeit fordern und am Ende in Raidinstanzen schmeißen wo plötzlich Sachen verlangt werden die vorher nicht nötig waren.

Doch statt DAS zu ändern und die Leute dazu anzuleiten und zu trainieren gehen sie lieber den Weg und patchen das Spiel auf hirntod. Ist einfacher und leichter.


----------



## J_0_T (23. März 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> Es ist nichts falsch daran, aber es ist falsch zu behaupten WoW hätte 12 Mio Spieler weiterhin weil das Game so einfach gepatcht wurde. Das stimmt einfach so nicht und ist eine reine Lüge.
> 
> Und zum Thema Raidcontent:
> 
> ...




Blizzard macht nur das was die mehrheit will, das ist eigendlich der fehler gewesen, und die ist sich habl nicht so einige was sie möchte. Die einen wollen es hart und die anderen leicht. 

Und dann gibt es die fehlerintoleranz der spieler, ein wipe und weg sind se... lernfähigkeit keine spur. Da ist Blizz nicht schuld sondern mehr die wo spielen. 

Auch wenn das nun vielen aufstößt... zu Classic musste ma seine fähigkeiten üben und wissen wann man sie einzusetzen hatte. Da gabs auch keine der super add-ons wie am ende von classic. Mit BC war immer noch arbeit da... erst bei WOLTK oder besser letzte hälfte flachte es ab... 60% der spieler fand alles zu schwer und zu hart aber lernen wollen se net.

Nun haben wir das problem... auf der einen seite die wenigen die schnell lernen, auf der anderen die wo jetzt wieder ihren 13€-Joker ziehen un weinen. 


Das was wir vor uns haben ist nur produkt der wünsche der spieler und den ganzen rumgeheule. Wenn ich Boss bei Blizz wäre würde ich einfach alle erleichterungen rausnehmen und ma beobachten was passiert... Wenn deswegen Leute gehen halte ich sie nicht auf.

Also, die wo sagen sie hören auf sind einfach nicht in der lage sich anzupassen und ihr shema-F zu überwinden.


----------



## williisdead (23. März 2011)

da muss ich j_o_t rechtgeben ...

ich bin z.B. ein ein bis zwei stunden spieler pro tag + für mich ist das spiel
schwer bzw. anstrengend genug. bin bis heute z.b. erst 2 innis gegangen,
weil es so viele tolle sachen zu machen gibt.

berufe komplettieren, meister der lehren möchte ich machen + daylis + archi.
da sind die 2 stunden schnell rum.

also denkt auch an leute wie mich, da gibt es sicherlich ne menge von,
die das spiel saugut finden. immerhin ist es ja schon schwerer als zu LK-zeiten!

also, wer gehen will soll es auch dann tun + nicht rumdiskutieren!
nach 2-3 wochen ist derjenige meist eh vergessen ...,
das ist ja das schöne hier!

-willi-


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. März 2011)

Katzenwerfer schrieb:


> die accountanzahl ist genau wie die arbeitslosenzahlen der regierung, total verfälscht. die leute, die z.b. nur 2 monate zocken und dann nie wieder kommen da ebenso rein wie die hardcorezocker, die jeden tag zocken. daher sollte man solchen zahlen kaum beachtung schenken, da eh höchstens 75% davon überhaupt noch zocken. zu den andern 25% zähl ich mich auch, da ich ebenfalls aufgehört hab.




Ah ok, man sollte also offizielle Quartalsberichte nicht weiter beachten, weil es dumme Menschen gibt die nach 2 Monaten aufhörn zuspielen, aber weiterhin ihr Abo bezahlen.

Die Logik mußte mir mal erklären.


----------



## Metadron72 (23. März 2011)

wie stehts noch in der signatur von nem user ? habt ihr euch grad auch so gelangweilt, wie mich ?


----------



## Vintar (23. März 2011)

@ J_0_T: Ich stimme dir zu, jedoch nicht bei dem Punkt dass Blizzard keine schuld daran trägt. Sie tragen die schuld daran, denn sie haben zu sehr auf die Comm. gehört. Die Spieler bauen die Änderungen nicht ein, die Entscheidungsgewalt liegt beim Hersteller. Wer seine Spielerschaft also damit erzieht dass sie ihre Wünsche erfüllt bekommen, braucht sich halt nicht wundern dass T10 equippte Leute in 5er Instanzen 3 - 4k dps gemacht haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. März 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> Doch statt DAS zu ändern und die Leute dazu anzuleiten und zu trainieren gehen sie lieber den Weg und patchen das Spiel auf hirntod. Ist einfacher und leichter.



Blizz steht vor der Aufgabe, die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau erfinden zu müssen.
Einfach weil die Grupper der Spieler inzwischen dermaßen heterogen ist, dass es die Entwickler die Wände hochtreiben muss.

Da hast du:

- den Profi, der seit Jahren regelmäßig im Endcontent spielt, theroycraftet und sein Char im Schlaf beherrscht
- den Neuen der WOW grade mal seid ein paar Monaten zockt
- den Causal der immer nur am Wochende für ein paar Stunden Zeit hat 
- den PvP Zocker der nur gelegentlich mal PvE macht, wenn die Saison grade zu Ende ist
- den Lore Fan der sich gerne viel Zeit nimmt und alles ganz genau wissen will
- 12 jährigen dessen einziges Glück darin besteht im Dmg Meter auf nummer 1 zu sein egal wie
- den Noob der alles gibt aber nix richtig kann
usw.

Und alle diese Spieler in ihre prachtvollen Unterschiedlichkeit wollen gerne unterhalten werden und nicht das Gefühl haben das andere bevorteilt werden.

Das kann gar nicht mehr klappen, der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und alle diese Spieler in ihre prachtvollen Unterschiedlichkeit wollen gerne unterhalten werden und nicht das Gefühl haben das andere bevorteilt werden.
> 
> Das kann gar nicht mehr klappen, der Zug ist abgefahren.



Weswegen sich Blizzard häufig für den Weg entscheidet der von der augenscheinlich größten Gruppe gefordert wird, nämlichen denen die gerade am lautesten Schreien, auch wenn sie in Wahrheit wahrscheinlich häufig nicht die größte Gruppe repräsentieren...

In WotLk hieß es: "Wir wollen mehr Epics und weniger Elitenbildung" - Blizzard reagiert und macht vieles sehr sehr leicht
Ende WotLk schrein dann welche: "Wir wollen schwereren Content und mehr Herausforderung" - Blizzard reagiert und macht Cataclysm anfangs schwerer
Beginn Cataclysm heißt es : "Der Content ist viel zu schwer" - Blizzard reagiert und nerft den Content, bufft den Schaden, reduziert die Kosten der Punkteitems um die Hälfte (jaha, PTR-Patchnotes von heute morgen) und führt ein neues "HeroTier" ein...

Die Liste wird sich nach jeder Änderung jedesmal wieder länger machen lassen


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weswegen sich Blizzard häufig für den Weg entscheidet der von der augenscheinlich größten Gruppe gefordert wird, nämlichen denen die gerade am lautesten Schreien, auch wenn sie in Wahrheit wahrscheinlich häufig nicht die größte Gruppe repräsentieren...



Yep, weil sie hoffen so das unlösbare Problem zu lösen. Aber unlösbare Probleme sind nun mal per se unlösbar.
Pech für Blizz  
Ich hab ja schon fast ein wenig Mitleid, weil sie sich ja wirklich viel Mühe geben.


----------



## Elektron1 (23. März 2011)

Das Problem liegt in der Regel bei jedem selbst..
SPIELT einfach mal weniger.... wenn du jeden Tag das selbe isst, hängt es dir sehr bald zum Hals raus :-) - ein Wunder dass man WoW überhaupt über Jahre spielen will und kann! 
Leute werden gehen und neue kommen (ein 18 jähriger WOW Zocker war vor 6 Jahren 12 und hatte sicherlich nichts am Hut mit WOW)

... und vllcht wird WOW mal 3d a´la wii - dann müssen die Bosskämpfe aber sehr kurz sein ( ich glaube nicht , dass die meisten wow Zocker körperlich besonders fit sind ,.. lol).

 - ich spiel jedenfalls noch ne längere Zeit.

so long


----------



## TheGui (23. März 2011)

ich hab schon mit...

*- UT 2004
- Sacred
- Megaman X (boah das sogar schon in den 90ern!)
- Age of Empiers 
- WC 2 + 3
- Diablo 2
- AION
- Shakes & Figet
- Runes of magic
- C&C Generals
- Red Faction
- Supreme Commander
- Worms 3D
- Aquanox
- Bioshock
- und und und*

...aufgehört!


----------



## Cantharion (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weswegen sich Blizzard häufig für den Weg entscheidet der von der augenscheinlich größten Gruppe gefordert wird, nämlichen denen die gerade am lautesten Schreien, auch wenn sie in Wahrheit wahrscheinlich häufig nicht die größte Gruppe repräsentieren...


Blizzard ist wie ein Lehrer: Wer ein Problem hat meldet sich, wenn alle still sind hat es jeder verstanden. Auch wenn die Schüler garnicht wissen welches Thema gerade aktuell ist.
/e: Warum sollte man den Schülern helfen die sich nicht melden?


----------



## Rainaar (24. März 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ganz DICK unterstreichen, keine Ahnung warum das heutzutage so ist.



Ich vermute einfach weil man WOW im Grunde mag und eigentlich weiterspielen will, einem der Weg den Blizz einschlägt bzw. eingeschlagen hat nicht gefällt.


----------



## Rainaar (24. März 2011)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt in der Regel bei jedem selbst..
> SPIELT einfach mal weniger.... wenn du jeden Tag das selbe isst, hängt es dir sehr bald zum Hals raus :-) - ein Wunder dass man WoW überhaupt über Jahre spielen will und kann!



Ich denke das dies nicht allein der Grund ist.

Blizzard unterschätzt seine Spielerschaft in meinen Augen ungemein. Der an sich gute Gedanke den Zeitaufwand für gewisse Dinge zu reduzieren hat dazu geführt das Dinge generell vereinfacht wurden. 

Statt nur von Langsam->Schnell hat Blizz zusätzlich Komplex->Simpel gemacht. Warum war das nötig? Die Leute wollen weniger Zeit investieren, sind deswegen aber doch nicht blöd. 

Mit simpel sind nicht die Innis gemeint was Blizz wohl so verstanden hat, sondern die Klassenmechaniken.
 z.B. Jägerpets. früher musste man seinen Pets noch Fähigkeiten beibringen. Jeder Jäger lief mit unterschiedlich ausgebildeten Pets rum. Kompliziert aber schön. Der Zeitaufwand fürs Petleveln dagegen war völlig bescheuert. Hätte man die Mechanik nicht lassen können während man wie geschehen die Petlevelgeschwindigkeit angepasst hat?

Und dann werden so viele Möglichkeiten die die Comm gerne hätte einfach nicht umgesetzt obwohl man eigentlich schon fast dabei ist. 
Beispiel: Umschmieden. Würde sich die Rüstungsfärbung/Aussehen mit dem Umschmieden verändern hätte man einen immer wieder geäußerten Wunsch zur Idividualisierung der Chars schon erfüllt. Keine gigantischen Änderungen aber ein paar kleine eben.

Die vorhandenen Berufe könnten ausgebaut werden. ( Umschmieden als EIN Stichwort ) Allein dazu gibt es zig gute Vorschläge in den Foren.

Statt dessen wird reduziert, vereinfacht, abgeschafft. DAS stört wohl mittlerweile viele Spieler an WOW und zwar weil sie WOW mögen!


----------



## pastranora (24. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hab früher mal Super Mario gespielt, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab aufgehört, einfach so. Ich hab nirgends davon geschrieben oder geredet, ich hab nicht mal dran gedacht es irgendwo public machen zu können. Hab halt einfach aufgehört und was anderes gespielt.
> 
> Mit Turnschuhen verfahr fast genauso.






Tikif schrieb:


> Ganz DICK unterstreichen, keine Ahnung warum das heutzutage so ist.



Weil es sonst keiner weis das der aufgehört hat und das kratzt am ego.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (24. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...reduziert die Kosten der Punkteitems um die Hälfte (jaha, PTR-Patchnotes von heute morgen)




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Sie reduzieren nur die Kosten für die Handelswaren wie zB Taschen mit Kräuter.

<LI>*Die Kaufpreise der Handelswaren im Sortiment der Händler für Gerechtigkeitshandelswaren wurden um 50 Prozent reduziert.*


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (24. März 2011)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass es sehr schwer für Blizz ist bei einem so breiten Spectrum von Spielern eine Brücke zu schlagen...

Es muss anspruchsvoll, aber einfach sein..

Reichlich Content für tägliches zocken und nicht soviel Content, dass man auch nicht täglich zocken muss...

Epics als Belohnung für geschafftes und Epics um etwas zu schaffen....

Der Eine schreit Hü! und der Andere Hott!...

Ich PERSÖLICH finde, Blizz sollte seine Einstellung mal überdenken, denn wer es allen recht machen will, geht schneller vor die Hunde und verdient sich keinen Respekt...


so long....


----------



## Dolzi (24. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Beginn Cataclysm heißt es : "Der Content ist viel zu schwer" - Blizzard reagiert und nerft den Content, bufft den Schaden, reduziert die Kosten der Punkteitems um die Hälfte (jaha, PTR-Patchnotes von heute morgen) und führt ein neues "HeroTier" ein...
> 
> Die Liste wird sich nach jeder Änderung jedesmal wieder länger machen lassen



Ja der Content am Anfang von Cata war schwer und er ist es auch jetzt noch, wenn man gerade erst aus der Level-Phase kommt, aber nicht mehr so krass. Blizzard hat viele Änderungen an den Start gebracht, die ohne weiteres als Balancing und nicht als Nerf durchgehen, aber Nerf klingt ja gleich besser und darüber kann man sich auch so schön aufregen -.-
Was viele gerne vergessen ist, dass der Content zu Anfang von Lich King auch wirklich sehr fordernd war und teilweise auch brockenschwer, das verdrängt nur jeder, weil man sich am Ende durch die Instanzen gebombt hat, was auch gut so ist. Wer will denn, dass man nach über 1 1/2 Jahren, nachdem man unzähliche Raidbosse umgenatzt hat, immer noch an den uralten Heroics zu knabbern hat. Ist doch absurd.
Der Content soll leichter werden, umso besser das Gear der Leute wird!

Auch der Punkt mit dem neuen Hero-Tier ist einfach super, denn wenn wir uns mal zurückerinnern an WotLK: da wurden mit ICC 3 neue Instanzen dazugepackt, die um einiges schwerer waren, als die vorherigen. Wenn man sich im DF angemeldet hat und zufällig in die Hallen der Reflexionen gekommen ist, hat prinzipiell der Tank oder der Heiler geleaved, weil sich das niemand antun wollte.
Nun ist es so, dass ich aussuchen kann, ob ich die neuen knackigen Instanzen, oder die alten etwas leichteren Instanzen mache. Ist für mich nur eine logische Schlussvolgerung aber bitte... soll Leute geben, die das net verstehen.

Als letzter Punkt: wenn du die Patchnotes so aufmerksam durchgelesen hättest wie du hier vorgibst, wäre dir auch aufgefallen, dass nicht alle für Punkte erwerbbaren Gegenstände im Preis um die Hälfte gesunken sind, sondern nur die (wie dragonfire1803 schon richtig gesagt hat) Handelswaren, also Stoff, Leder, Rucksack mit Blüten, usw.
Also lies nächstes mal gefälligst alles genau durch und mach dir darüber Gedanken obs nicht vielleicht doch sinnvolle Änderungen sind, bevor du so einen halbgaren Kommentar rauspfefferst.


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2011)

Dolzi schrieb:


> ...




Lustig, wie ich böse Kommentare ernte, wenn ich schreibe, das Blizzard es leider nicht allen recht machen kann, was gar keine Kritik an Blizzard sondern an den lauten Schreiern der Community war und ich damit nur zeigen wollte, dass Blizzard eben versucht auf die Einsprüche der "meisten" Spieler einzugehen (da sich ja nur die melden die was zu kritisieren haben und man sonst praktisch kein Feedback bekommt, muss man davon ausgehen, dass die die laut schreien "den größten Teil" der Community vertreten, was meistens aber gar nicht so ist)

Ich entschuldige mich allerdings vielmals, das ich das "all trade goods" aus den Patchnotes unterschlagen habe  und, dass ich das in der Community so populäre, für jede "vereinfachende Anpassung" (oder Balancing) verwendete Wort "Nerf" verwendet habe, obwohl ich es selber nicht als dieses ansehe. 

Das nächste Mal mach ich ganz viele Smilies dazu um zu unterstreichen, dass ich es gar nicht böse mit Blizzard meine sondern eben nur kritisiert habe, dass immer die Gruppe aus Ohrensammlers Aufzählung, die gerade am lautesten nach etwas ruft, von aller Welt als "Mehrheit" angesehn wird."Immer mehr Spieler  gehen" ist übrigens auch ein Beispiel aus dieser Reihe...nur weil jetzt welche schreien sie mögen das Spiel nicht mehr und ankündigen zu gehen (Sidestep: wenn ich wirklich gehen will, trete ich sowas normalerweise nicht vor einer breiten Öffentlichkeit preis, es sei denn ich wil es als Druckmittel gegen irgend jemanden einsetzen ähnlich wie "Stop oder ich schieße"..."(Änder was oder) ich gehe") heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie die Mehrheit vertreten oder wirklich "immer mehr" sind...das wird gerne behauptet, belegt werden, durch harte Zahlen und Fakten, kann es aber nicht, es beruht auf einer rein subjektiven Empfindung...aus meiner subjektiven Empfindung haben übrigens mit Ende BC mehr aufgehört als jetzt...denn seit damals sind einige meiner Leute in der Friendlist nicht mehr online....


----------



## Dolzi (24. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...



Wieso böse Kommentare? Das war nur ein Hinweis darauf, dass du dich besser informieren solltest, da genau durch solche Aussagen wie du sie getroffen hast viele verrückt gemacht werden, weil sie dann die Patchnotes überfliegen, sehen dass da wirklich "um 50% verringert" steht und dann im nächsten Forum einen Thread dazu aufmachen.
falsche oder fehlerhafte Kausalverknüpfungen kann ich dazu nur sagen

Natürlich werden (fast) nur die gehört, die sich am meisten aufregen.
Das ist und war schon immer so: wer sich nicht rührt hat akzeptiert.


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2011)

Dolzi schrieb:


> ...




Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Austausch der Wörter "Handelswaren" und "Item" (Handelswaren sind doch auch nur Items wenn man das Wort mit "Gegenstand" übersetzt) das Stilmittel der Übertreibung einsetzen um den Standpunkt noch zu verdeutlichen. Ich bin, vermutlich fälschlicherweise, davon ausgegangen, dass keiner im Ernst meinen kann, dass Blizzard wirklich ALLES für Punkte auf den halben Preis reduziert


----------



## Simcrism (24. März 2011)

Ich glaube, dass WoW mehr Zugänge als Abgänge hat, bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher
- Was heißt hier "Mein Druide wurde kastriert"? Das ist ganz einfach Balancing, was das betrifft, hat WoW einen Höchststand erreicht.
- 2-3 mal die Woche raiden und der will mehr? oO Die Änderung mit dem 10/25 ist fraglich, aber es gibt schließlich mehr als einen Raid
- Talentbäume Einheitsbrei? Die neuen Talentbäume sind ohne Zweifel die besten, die es je in WoW gab, kompakt, aber wirkungsvoll
- Warum beschweren, das Instanzen wie ZG als neue wieder kommen? Erst wird davon geschwärmt, wie toll die alten Inzen waren, und dann 
  beschwert man sich über eine Wiederkehr, die bewirkt, dass man wieder guten Loot dort bekommen kann
- Die Änderung der alten Welt gefiel mir auch nicht, aber man kann auch das gute am Ganzen sehen, wie etwa die neuen Quests
- Die Beschwerden über zu wenig neues gibts seit TBC, man ist nicht mehr der Noob aus Klassik, der sich schon darüber begeistert, mit 
  einem Schiff zum anderen Kontinent zu gelangen, natürlich kommt einem dann nicht mehr alles so neu vor

P.S.: Ich spiele selbst nicht mehr, weile ich keine Zeit gehabt hätte, 2-3 mal die Woche zu raiden.


----------



## Dolzi (24. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...



ohoho schlimmer Fehler ^^
im amerikanischen Forum sind schon 2-3 Threads dazu geschlossen worden, weil Leute das ganze nur überflogen haben
Die meisten verstehen es ja, nur diejenigen, die ohnehin schon schreien finden da wieder furztrockenes Holz für ihr Feuer des Hasses xD


----------



## c0bRa (24. März 2011)

*@Rainaar:*
coole Signatur 

*BTT:*
Vielleicht stellt die Generation der WoW Zocker inzwischen auch fest, dass es andere Dinge im Leben gibt. Ich sehs ja an mir. Ich will hier keinen bekehren oder sonstwas, aber ich habe andere Dinge gefunden, mit der ich meine Freizeit verbringen kann. Lange genug gezockt, schöne Erlebnisse gehabt, teilweise auch gefrustet gewesen und inzwischen einfach Luft raus. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Fedaykin (24. März 2011)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellt die Generation der WoW Zocker inzwischen auch fest, dass es andere Dinge im Leben gibt. Ich sehs ja an mir. Ich will hier keinen bekehren oder sonstwas, aber ich habe andere Dinge gefunden, mit der ich meine Freizeit verbringen kann. Lange genug gezockt, schöne Erlebnisse gehabt, teilweise auch gefrustet gewesen und inzwischen einfach Luft raus. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Hier sind wir wieder bei dem allseits beliebten Thema: von sich auf andere schließen.

Ich spiele seit 6 Jahren aktiv WoW, und das auch jedes Mal im "endgame content" wie es so schön heißt. Bin aber, ausser zu unseren 3 Raidabenden relativ selten on. Warum? Weil ich einen äusserst Zeitintensiven Job und noch viele weitere Dinge habe die ich nebenbei erledigen muss/will/kann.

Nicht jeder füllt seinen gesamten Lebensinhalt mit dem Spiel aus. Wenn das bei dir so war, schade. Wenn du es geändert hast, schön. Aber bitte schließt nicht von euch auf andere. Erweitert euren Horizont, blickt über den Tellerand und denkt mal an andere Meinungen, Alternativen etc.


----------



## RedPaprika (24. März 2011)

Es wird sowieso nur immer alles Nachgeplappert =/
Talentbäume Kastriert, Klasseneinheitsbrei usw... hört man doch dauernd .
Aber wenn man immer gegenargumente liefert artet das immer auf einen flame aus anstatt auf eine richtige antwort.
Die meisten Leute wollen immer nur meckern =)
Bei jeder Änderung , sei sie noch so klein , wird das schlechte rausgesucht und alles miesgemacht.
Aber die meisten machen da wie mitläufer einfach mit , weil sie dann bestätigung bekommen =/
das ist zumindest mein Gefühl hier auf Buffed.


----------



## BillyChapel (24. März 2011)

@ Simcrism:
Logisch hat WoW Zugänge, aber jeder, der WoW länger spielt wird von den Abgängen mehr tangiert. Neulinge werden zudem regelrecht als "Noobs" bezeichnet, mit denen keiner spielen will. Also bröckelt so langsam die Spielgemeinde weg, mit der man gewohnt war zu spielen und dann geht man selbst irgendwann.

@ all:
Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass sich WoW mit jedem Tag mehr abnutzt, bei dem einen stärker, bei dem anderen weniger. Das ist ein ganz normaler Aspekt und man braucht auch nicht darüber zu diskutieren. Wie bei jedem Ballon, selbst wenn er fest verknotet, ist irgendwann die Luft raus! Von den Spielern, mit denen ich noch zu Anfang BC regelmäßig zusammen spielte ist kein einziger (!!!!) mehr online.

Mit der ganzen Herumdoktorei von Blizzard an den Klassen, Talenten, Inis .. etc. versucht man nur die gröbsten "Löcher und Lücken" zu schließen, damit die Masse der Kunden nicht abwandert und erhalten bleibt. Da steht in erster Linie der Geschäftssinn dahinter und nicht das Vorhaben, ein Spiel zu perfektionieren.

Sind wir doch ehrlich, das Spielprinzip hätte auch auf einem C64 funktioniert (besiege einen Boss mit Stärke X um Ausrüstung und Gegenstände zu erlangen, damit du den nächsten Boss mit Stärke X+1 erledigen kannst u.s.w.). Hier ist wie gesagt nur das Spielprinzip gemeint. Das Drumherum interessiert viele nicht mehr, da es für sie nur darum geht, möglichst schnell an die möglichst beste Ausrüstung (durch möglichst schnell erfarmte Punkte) zu gelangen.

In diesem Sinn: Keep on gaming.

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz normaler Aspekt und man braucht auch nicht darüber zu diskutieren. Wie bei jedem Ballon, selbst wenn er fest verknotet, ist irgendwann die Luft raus! Von den Spielern, mit denen ich noch zu Anfang BC regelmäßig zusammen spielte ist kein einziger (!!!!) mehr online.




Und noch einmal...rein subjektives Empfinden. Weil es in DEINER FL zufällig so ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass das bei allen so aussieht...


----------



## Firun (24. März 2011)

Also ich hab nichts gemerkt, sei es in der friendlist oder in den Hauptstädten.

Eigentlich würde ich sogar sagen war erstaunlich viel in den ganzen Twink-gebieten los in denen ich in den letzten Wochen mit meinem Twink unterwegs war, ich kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Fedaykin (24. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz normaler Aspekt und man braucht auch nicht darüber zu diskutieren. Wie bei jedem Ballon, selbst wenn er fest verknotet, ist irgendwann die Luft raus! Von den Spielern, mit denen ich noch zu Anfang BC regelmäßig zusammen spielte ist kein einziger (!!!!) mehr online.



Und wieder...ich plapper mir den Mund fusselig:

Ich zum Beispiel, spiele noch mit denen zusammen die ich zu classic-Zeiten kennengelernt habe. Und was sagt das nun aus? Richtig. Nichts! Absolut garnichts! Genau wie deine Aussage, da kannst du noch so viele Ausrufezeichen verwenden.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. März 2011)

meine classic freunde spielen ebenfalls noch !!!!+! (so, eins mehr)


----------



## Videorecordum (24. März 2011)

Also das  auf dem Server wo ich spiele sooooooviele Abgänge zu verzeichnen sind kann auch ich ned bestätigen.

Wenn ich so mich im Freundeskreis/Friendlist/Bekanntenkreis umseh sind da noch mindestens 70% derer am spielen mit denen ich vor 6 Jahren begonnen hab Azeroth unsicher zu machen.
Abgänge in unserer Gilde oder eben aus besagtem Freundeskreis kommen schon vor, aber das hat familiäre, berufliche Gründe. ( Sofern man uns eben die Wahrheit sagt ^^ )

Denen die gehen, begleiten die besten Wünsche auf Ihrem weiteren Weg.
Denen die bleiben, bleiben ( je nach dem ) schöne Erinnerungen an unzählige Momente die wir gemeinsam durchlebt haben.

Der Grund warum  nun "soooooooviele" oder "immer mehr" mit WoW aufhören, kann uns doch mal völlig Schnurz sein. ( Sofern es eben keine Tragödie beruflicher oder privater Natur ist )

Wenn man so einem Hobby, wie WoW zu spielen, mal ne gewisse Zeit nachgegangen ist, verzeiht man Diesem auch gern mal Macken, Unstimmigkeiten oder auch die vielzitierte Langeweile die man in dem Spiel sich aber selbst zuzuschreiben hat, wenn man nur EIN Ziel verfolgt und den Rest des nach wie vor reichhaltigen Angebotes von WoW komplett links liegen lässt.
( Ist Meine Einstellung zu diesem, meinem Hobby )

Wenns doch keinen Spass mehr macht - Entweder aufhören oder einfach mal paar Schritte Abstand nehmen, tief Luft holen und mit neuem Elan an die Sache rangehen.
( Eben genauso wie man auch im Berufsleben oder Privatleben agieren würde )

Baba und schönen Tag noch


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2011)

Videorecordum schrieb:


> full quote



100% agree


Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzu zufügen, ausser viell. dass ich die Leute die rumheulen nicht verstehe.

Selbst wenn man jetzt Wenig-Spieler die nur sagen wir 4 Std die Woche spielen hernimmt - das sind min. 16 Std im Monat - eher mehr.

Überlegt man jetzt mal wieviel das Grundspiel + 3 Addons kosten und dann die monatliche Gebühr, und wieviele Spielstunden einem dafür geboten werden, wo man gerade als Neueinsteiger
und zumindest mit jedem AddOn wirklich neues(im Sinne von Gebieten,Quests,Items,Fähigkeiten,usw) geboten bekommt (gerade als Neueinsteiger oder mit AddOn weit mehr!).

Und das dann mit irgendwelchen Singleplayer-Games um 40/50/60 Euro, die man mittlerweile oft in 8 Std oder selten mehr als 20 Std durchhat und sie danach im Prinzip deinstallieren könnte, ausser man spielt
es nochmals durch (ev. mit anderen Entscheidungen,im Falle mit RPGs anderen Chars, usw - wozu man aber gerade in WoW auch genug Möglichkeiten hat) - vergleicht.


Was bietet dann bitte das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis?

Niemand zwingt einem zu einem wirklich unverschämt teuren € 13,- Abo - man hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit auf zu hören.....


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Logisch hat WoW Zugänge, aber jeder, der WoW länger spielt wird von den Abgängen mehr tangiert.



Was für ein sinnfreies Gefasel. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen und leite die größte Gilde meines Servers. Weder ich, noch meine Offiziere haben dergleichen bemerkt und die Gilde hat mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nur einem vom Pferd erzählen weil Dein Auftraggeber Dich bezahlt. Durch Fakten jedenfalls lassen sich Deine frei aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen nicht belegen.


----------



## mcwz (24. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnfreies Gefasel. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen und leite die größte Gilde meines Servers. Weder ich, noch meine Offiziere haben dergleichen bemerkt und die Gilde hat mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nur einem vom Pferd erzählen weil Dein Auftraggeber Dich bezahlt. Durch Fakten jedenfalls lassen sich Deine frei aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen nicht belegen.



Ich weiß nicht was du da faselst?

Mich tangieren Abgänge, vorallem von Leuten die ich seit Jahren kenne auch weitaus mehr als Neuzugänge.

Und dann so eine sinnfreie Unterstellung, dass jemand dafür bezahlt wird hier was zu schreiben und dann noch gegen WoW.

Gibt es in deiner kleinen Welt auch noch was anderes, als Leuten Dinge zu unterstellen, oder ist das einfach nur eine Macke?


----------



## Cochainatic (24. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hab früher mal Super Mario gespielt, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab aufgehört, einfach so. Ich hab nirgends davon geschrieben oder geredet, ich hab nicht mal dran gedacht es irgendwo public machen zu können. Hab halt einfach aufgehört und was anderes gespielt.
> 
> Mit Turnschuhen verfahr fast genauso.



Made my day!


----------



## Tatanka1982 (24. März 2011)

Hm irgendwie drehn wir uns im kreis wie immer eigentlich bei wow! Die einen sagen viele leute sind weg die andern neue sind hinzugekommen was stimmt?Beides!!!!!
Und warum? Weil das der zahn der zeit ist manche heiraten manche haben nen andern job wiederrum andere gefällt wow nicht mehr usw. 

Aber mann kann nicht behaupten wow wird immer weniger uch denke es bleibt in etwa gleich das ist meine meinung dazu!


----------



## Der Papst (24. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnfreies Gefasel. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen und leite die größte Gilde meines Servers. Weder ich, noch meine Offiziere haben dergleichen bemerkt und die Gilde hat mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nur einem vom Pferd erzählen weil Dein Auftraggeber Dich bezahlt. Durch Fakten jedenfalls lassen sich Deine frei aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen nicht belegen.



Auf deine Falmes etc gehe ich nicht ein, ich moechte dir nur eine Sache klarmachen, da du es scheinbar beim Verfassen deines Posts nicht bedacht hast: Nahezu JEDE Gilde, die vor Cata schon relativ gross war (und deine ist es ja offensichtlich) hat inzwischen mehr Mitglieder...Bitte sag bescheid, wenn du nicht wissen solltest, woran das liegt, dann erklaere ich es gerne nochmal (stichwort: Gildenlevel...)

PS: logischerweise gilt das natuerlich auch fuer die kleineren Gilden, die Abgaenge zu verzeichnen haben...Unterm Strich wechseln die Leute die Gilden, was wiederum fuer manche scheinbar bedeutet, dass sie aufgehoert haben...


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2011)

Der schrieb:


> PS: logischerweise gilt das natuerlich auch fuer die kleineren Gilden, die Abgaenge zu verzeichnen haben...Unterm Strich wechseln die Leute die Gilden, was wiederum fuer manche scheinbar bedeutet, dass sie aufgehoert haben...



Na, dann fangen sie aber dafür neue Chars an und vergessen zugleich alles was sie über WoW wissen, denn 60% unserer Neuzugänge sind unter lvl 10 und unwissend, was WoW und seinen Slang angeht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnfreies Gefasel. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen und leite die größte Gilde meines Servers. Weder ich, noch meine Offiziere haben dergleichen bemerkt und die Gilde hat mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nur einem vom Pferd erzählen weil Dein Auftraggeber Dich bezahlt. Durch Fakten jedenfalls lassen sich Deine frei aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen nicht belegen.



Dieses "Phänomen" könnte sich als rural-urbane Mobilität erklären lassen ... aber wenn für dich Leute mit anderen Ansichten automatisch schon "sinnfrei faseln" und "von einem Auftraggeber" bezahlt werden, glaub ich kaum, dass du verstehen wirst, was ich meine.


----------



## Robocapa (25. März 2011)

Eve Online


----------



## stylezzxx (25. März 2011)

also ich habe angefangen mit lich king, von 0-68 .... danach garnicht mehr jetzt seit dezember wieder... was mir aufgefallen ist: im /2 channel weniger gefrage nach raids , inis allgemein.... es sind weniger geworden!  Niemand geht raiden, alle sind unmotiviert..... also es hat sich sehr viel verändert... und das sage ich als nicht der WoW spieler der von anfang an dabei ist ! Ich habe einen Dk 85 346-350 und nen Pala Tank 333  aber ich merke selber als anfänger es ist anders als zu LK zeiten.... aber seit dem ich wieder spiele habe ich eine top gilde kennen gelernt die auch länger dabei ist und was muss ich sagen ? es bringt mir sehr viel spaß... habe gelernt wie man richtig WoW spielt... also leute, es ist ein MMO und das heißt mit mehr leuten zu spielen, mit denen es auch spaß macht !


----------



## Manaori (25. März 2011)

Naja, bloß weil nicht nmehr so viel im Handel gefragt wird, heißt das nicht, dass es weniger Raids gibt. Zu Anfang WotLK konnte man Naxx auch nicht random laufen, und wenn ich an Ulduar random denke, daran wurde zu T8 Zeiten nicht einmal gedacht. 
Sobald 4.2 draußen und das T11 outgeared ist, wird es wieder mehr random Raids geben, das war auch zu WotLK zu. Sobald etwas outgeared ist, braucht man ja nicht mehr viel "Skill", um reinzulaufen  
Wobei bei uns auf dem Server auch schon wieder jede Menge Randomraids sind... und der Mithrilorden ist nun nicht weiß Gott wie groß... (Zitat eines Freundes: "Der Orden ist sowas von tot.") 
Also von unmotiviert kann nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Bodensee (25. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnfreies Gefasel. Ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag ohne auszusetzen und leite die größte Gilde meines Servers. Weder ich, noch meine Offiziere haben dergleichen bemerkt und die Gilde hat mehr Mitglieder als je zuvor. Ich glaube, Du willst uns hier nur einem vom Pferd erzählen weil Dein Auftraggeber Dich bezahlt.* Durch Fakten jedenfalls lassen sich Deine frei aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen nicht belegen.*



Wie Deine auch nicht.


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. März 2011)

Also meine FL ist unverändert, aus der Gilde sind Null Mann weg.

Ich merke nix. Nur das ich nur noch 3x die Woche spiele, aber bei dem Wetter ist
das bei mir normal. Im Sommer werde ich bei schönem Wetter gar nicht spielen,
ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Die Mobs laufen nicht weg. ^^


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

stylezzxx schrieb:


> also ich habe angefangen mit lich king, von 0-68 .... danach garnicht mehr jetzt seit dezember wieder... was mir aufgefallen ist: im /2 channel weniger gefrage nach raids , inis allgemein.... es sind weniger geworden! Niemand geht raiden, alle sind unmotiviert.....



So ganz stimmt das nicht...nicht "Niemand geht raiden" sondern eher "Unorganisierte Random Raids sind schwerer möglich, weil nur mehr wenige Spieler Fehler machen dürfen, nicht so wie am Ende von WotLk, wo die Heiler sowieso fast jeden Fehler von 8 bzw 23 anderen Leuten ausbügeln konnten"...es gehen sehr wohl Leute raiden, allerdings weitaus organisierter (meistens mit der Gilde...und das Ganez hat auch noch damit zu tun, dass es nicht mehr 2 IDs gibt, die früher gerne so gehandhabt wurden....10er in der Gilde, 25er Random oder umgekehrt...nur noch eine ID = nur noch Gilde)


----------



## Ryxx44 (25. März 2011)

Also in Xfire hat WoW den grössten Tiefstand seit 2 Wochen, hat eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen aber dennoch.

Und in den Amiforen liest man eigentlich auch nur negatives. Sicher ist es läuft nicht rund mit Cata aber das ist ja kein Geheimnis.

Aja und bitte hört mit diesen 11 Millionen Spielern auf, schon schlimm das noch zu glauben ich will was offizielles sehen, 1 Monat nach Cata, werdet ihr aber nicht sehen 3 mal darf man raten warum.

Für Neue Spieler ist WoW trotzdem bestimmt ein guter Zeitvertreib denn dazu sind Spiele ja da.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Aja und bitte hört mit diesen 11 Millionen Spielern auf, schon schlimm das noch zu glauben ich will was offizielles sehen, 1 Monat nach Cata, werdet ihr aber nicht sehen 3 mal darf man raten warum.



Tut mir leid, MUSS man sogar sehen, da ActivisionBlizzard eine US-Aktiengesellschaft ist MÜSSEN sie ihre Quartalszahlen veröffentlichen...


As of December 31, 2010, more than 12 million gamers worldwide are subscribed to play Blizzard Entertainment's *World of Warcraft*.(6) Quelle


----------



## Kwatamehn (25. März 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Also in Xfire hat WoW den grössten Tiefstand seit 2 Wochen, hat eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen aber dennoch.
> 
> Und in den Amiforen liest man eigentlich auch nur negatives. Sicher ist es läuft nicht rund mit Cata aber das ist ja kein Geheimnis.



Wer liest und schreibt hier - vor allem negativ?



Diejenige die schon lange Spielen und denen gew. Änderungen,Content,usw nicht passt - und wovon die meisten aber nach wie vor weiterspielen  (ev. mit Pause)


Und glaubst du dieses oder andere Foren repräsentiert den Grossteil der Spieler? Was glaubst du wieviele (gerade relativ neue) es gibt, die Foren nicht interessiert oder die sie nicht mal kennen?


----------



## Cradleoflife (25. März 2011)

Also ich kann dazu nur eins sagen.


Mit den 13 Euro jeden Monat, kann man es lustig haben mit Freunden die man sonst nie kennengelernt hätte.

Oder man kann damit irgendeinen scheiss kaufen den man sowieso nicht braucht und eine andere Sucht damit besiegelt.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt einer von euch? Es gibt im momentan so viele schlechte Aspekte die von vielen schöngeredet werden. Und ja in den letzten Addons war auch nicht alles super aber so schlimm wie jetzt war es auch nicht denn ausser Raids gibt wenig sinniges zutun.



Was gab's in BC sinniges zu tun? Was in WotLk? Was in Classic (außer monatelanges Leveln, das heute keine neuen Spieler mehr anlocken würde und ewiges rumgefarme für irgendwelche Resistenzen?)? Das Spielprinzip an sich hat sich nicht verändert

Und nein du bist keiner von uns, denn wir bilden hier kein "Uns"


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. März 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Es gibt im momentan so viele schlechte Aspekte die von vielen schöngeredet werden. Und ja in den letzten Addons war auch nicht alles super aber so schlimm wie jetzt war es auch nicht denn ausser Raids gibt wenig sinniges zutun.



Jo, mit Cata hat sich Blizz keinen Gefallen getan.
Das Ganze fühlt sich derzeit nicht an wie kurz nach nem neuen Add-On sondern eher wie gegen Ende eines solchen.
Hab schon wieder angefangen nebenbei Borderlands zu spielen und dass 3 Monate nach Addon release.


----------



## Shadria (25. März 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> ...
> Aja und bitte hört mit diesen 11 Millionen Spielern auf, schon schlimm das noch zu glauben ich will was offizielles sehen, 1 Monat nach Cata, werdet ihr aber nicht sehen 3 mal darf man raten warum.



Du willst offizielle Zahlen? Bitte sehr:



> Paris, FRANKREICH – 7. Oktober 2010 – Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. kündigte an, dass die Anzahl der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft®, ihrem preisgekrönten MMORPG, nun weltweit 12 Millionen Spieler überschritten hat.
> ...
> ...
> Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
> Abonnenten von _World of Warcraft_ sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln.


Quelle: Blizzard Pressemeldung




> As of December 31, 2010, more than 12 million gamers worldwide are subscribed to play Blizzard Entertainment's World of Warcraft.


Quelle: Activision Quartalsbericht

Du kannst zwar nun immer noch behaupten Blizzard hätte bei der Pressemeldung mit den Zahlen einfach "übertrieben"..... aber spätestens beim Quartalsbericht zieht dieses Argument nicht mehr. Activision wird sich hüten seine Quartalsberichte zu "frisieren"....


----------



## Wolfmania (25. März 2011)

Tja, von 7 RL-Freunden die mit mir seit Classic spielen haben außer mir nun alle aufgehört, weil es ihnen keinen Spaß mehr macht. Das ist meine Momentaufnahme - aber ich spiel weiter...


----------



## Vaisser (25. März 2011)

Ist halt ein Generationenwechsel der gerade stattfindet. Ich hab seid April 2005 gespielt und habe alle großen und kleinen Änderungen am Spiel noch aus eigner Erfahrung erlebt. Mit Cata hat sich WOW aber so weit von seiner ursprünglichen Form entfernt das ich für mich sagen muss, das ist nicht mehr mein WOW. Das Spiel erinnert mich an eine alte Dame die sich immer mehr mit Schmuck und dick aufgetragenem Lippenstift zukleistert um zu kaschieren das ihre besten Tage vorbei sind und sie eigentlich am liebsten im Wohnzimmer den ganzen Tag rumsitzt. Neu hinzugekommene Spieler sehn das aber aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel, ej ich kann fliegen, Chopper fahren, auf Seepferdchen reiten oder mir ne Paris-Hilton-Tasche kaufen - geil. Denen ist das schnurzpiepegal wie WOW mal ausgesehen hat. Von daher glaube ich nicht das das Spiel merklich an Spielern verlieren wird.


----------



## Liwanu (25. März 2011)

Sieht bei mir genauso aus wie wohl bei den meisten Spielern.
Meine Kumpels haben ende WotLK aufgehört zu spielen und wollten sich Cata erst gar nicht antun. Grund war hierfür, dass sie nicht 2-3 Monate zahlen wollten nur um anfangs ein wenig spaß zu haben und sich dann zu langweilen. (Erfolge etc. haben uns alle noch nie interessiert). Ich selbst hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch aufgehört und fing mit Cata wieder an.

Ich fühle mich nach den paar Monaten mittlerweile wieder, wie zum ende von WotLK. Ich fange aus langweile an zu twinken, höre nach paar Minuten wieder auf und logge mich dann doch aus. Das stelle ich nicht nur bei mir fest, sondern auch in unserer Gilde. Es waren am Nachmittag oder auch am Abend ca. 18-24 Mitglieder online und nun sind wir bei 5-8 angelangt. Die meisten von uns logge sich noch ein um Raiden zu gehen, wenn wir einen ansetzen.

Ich finde es schade, das ich trotz langsamen spielen und wenig Zeit soviel erreicht habe (für meine Verhältnisse), dass die luft schon wieder raus ist.
Habe mir kurzzeitig Rift angesehen, weil auch viele unserer Gildenmitglieder (kurzzeitig) abgewandert sind, musste aber feststellen, dass ich mich wie in WoW fühle - das will ich nicht.

Von daher zocke ich wieder Eve Online.


----------



## Piti49 (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was gab's in BC sinniges zu tun? Was in WotLk? Was in Classic (außer monatelanges Leveln, das heute keine neuen Spieler mehr anlocken würde und ewiges rumgefarme für irgendwelche Resistenzen?)? Das Spielprinzip an sich hat sich nicht verändert
> 
> Und nein du bist keiner von uns, denn wir bilden selber auch kein "Uns"





In Bc hatte man mehrere Zieletappen. 
Erstmal Lvln, was länger dauerte, es gab keine Accountgebundenen Sachen und man brauchte 40% mehr Ep.

Man konnte nicht einfach los twinken, Gold war knapp und man musste erstmal das ganze Addon wieder durchspielen.
Nichts mit Marken und gleich mit Epics eindecken. Immer schön von vorne wie es auch sein sollte. 
Jetzt stirbt alter Content immer wieder aus, ein neuer Raid und der alte ist quasi unbrauchbar, ich weiss auch nicht wo das für neue Spieler mehr sein soll,
wo sie doch weniger sehen.

Man hatte das Gefühl das farmen sinn machte, Äonen teile zu farmen war nützlich, da man sie für Berufe brauchte. 
Berufe hatten einen höheren Stellenwert, man musste sich einen Beruf gut aussuchen, da man nicht alles Handeln konnte.

Instanzen dauerten nicht unbedingt länger als jetzt, aber es machte Spaß und Heros waren Heros.
Und das alles ohne diesen Autofinder, somit lernte man direkt Leute auf dem Server kennen, und die Server entwickelten eigene Persönlichkeiten.
Diese wurden aber Systematisch wieder zerstört.

Es gab keine Transfers wie man wollte, wenn man einen gemacht hat war der Char erstmal, 1 Monat gesperrt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Wrath war für mich irgendwie das Roxxor möchtegern Addon für den 12 Jährigen Rainer Ramon Rambo unter den Spielern, hier kamen dann auch nach und nach die geistigen
Krankheitsergüsse zum vorschein. 
Dk? Was soll das für eine Klasse sein? Irgendwie langweilig und spielt sich in allen Skillungen gleich. Er konnte sogar in allen Skillungen Tanken. Naja wenns muss.


Aber die größten Übeltäter sind meiner Meinung nach, das Markensystem wodurch immer nur ein Raid aktuell gehalten wird.
Der Dungeonfinder macht die Soziale Komponente in WoW zum Teil gewaltig kaputt und das Randomraiden in Icc gab dem die Goldene Kugel.
Jetzt soll man den Dugeonfinder nutzen, Randomraiden klappt noch nicht so gut, aber alle wollen es nur noch so, blizz setzt aber Energie in ein neues Gildensystem?
Ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn. Erst alle auseinander reissen und jetzt zusammen zwingen? ......................

Cata ist ein Twink Addon?
Was glauben die denn was man in dem einen Jahr wo Icc da war und nichts neues kam gemacht hat? Ich habe alles ausser Dk auf 80+. 
Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Klassen doppelt, um was von dem Addon zu sehen, zum Glück gibt es wenigstens mehrere Rassen ;(
In Cata Farmen ist überflüssig, da die Berufe es ebenso sind, man braucht sie nicht wirklich und kann sie beim Lvln auch nicht mitskillen.
Wozu die Berufe der um 150% beschleunigten Lvlgeschwindigkeit anpassen?

Ich könnte glaube ich noch viel mehr aufzählen, aber jetzt habe ich mich erst einmal genug aus geheult.
Da ich jetzt auch 3 Wochen nicht mehr spiele und auch der nächste Patchinhalt mich nicht annähernd so überzeugen kann wie 2.5 von Aion, warte ich darauf und dann Dungeon Siege 3, danach sollte auch bald Tera spielbar sein^^

Eigentlich schade drum, WoW war so gut ich hatte viel Spaß.


Achja mir viel noch ein riesen Fail ein, das neue Id System.


----------



## Vintar (25. März 2011)

Was interessieren mich 12 Mio Spieler, die auf zig Länder verteilt sind, die es vor einigen Jahren noch garnicht gab? Auf meinem Server spielen deswegen trotzdem keine neuen Leute oder Hierzulande mehr....



> Es gab keine Transfers wie man wollte, wenn man einen gemacht hat war der Char erstmal, 1 Monat gesperrt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Damals waren es in der Anfangszeit sogar 6 Monate. Bis Blizzard gerochen hat, dass man den Leuten noch besser die Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen kann, wenn man den CD nur noch auf 3 Tage verringert....  Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass es erst auf 3, dann 1 Monat und dann 3 Tage reduziert wurde über die Zeit.


----------



## Ashen2780 (25. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo, mit Cata hat sich Blizz keinen Gefallen getan.
> Das Ganze fühlt sich derzeit nicht an wie kurz nach nem neuen Add-On sondern eher wie gegen Ende eines solchen.
> Hab schon wieder angefangen nebenbei Borderlands zu spielen und dass 3 Monate nach Addon release.



Da kann ich nur 100% zustimmen. Ich komme mir vor, wie nach einem großen Inhaltspatch in Wotlk mit neuem Raidcontent im Schwierigkeitsgrad Ulduar. Die "neuen Gebiete" nehme ich kaum noch war. War noch nie so "wow-müde". Das ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Einschätzung und vielleicht bin ich auch einfach überdrüssig, aber während BC und Wotlk hatte irgendwie alles mehr Stimmung, das twinken hat mehr spass gemacht die BGs waren für mich interessanter... :-(


----------



## RedShirt (25. März 2011)

Fühlt sich vermutlich so an, weil bereits jetzt fast jeder facerollend durch die HCs gehen kann, und in Raids zumindest n paar Bosse legt, auch wenn er so keinen Dunst hat =) also wie Ende Wotlk.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> Was interessieren mich 12 Mio Spieler, die auf zig Länder verteilt sind, die es vor einigen Jahren noch garnicht gab? Auf meinem Server spielen deswegen trotzdem keine neuen Leute oder Hierzulande mehr....



Und was interessieren mich die Leute die gehen...auf meiner FL und in meiner Gilde bemerke ich nichts, bei der Gilde eher das Gegenteil (nein wir sind keine "große" Gilde, trotzdem werden wir immer mehr), alles andere ist mir eigentlich Wurstbrot .... Und selbst wenn ich eine große Abgangswelle (wie gesagt, tu ich nicht) bemerken würde, würde das nichts an meinem Spielgefühl ändern. Solange ich Spaß habe ist mir alles andere eigentlich herzlich egal, so ignorant bin ich und dazu steh ich auch. Und wenn sich bei euch das Spielgefühl über die Spielerzahl definiert, dann soll das eben so sein


----------



## Stevesteel (25. März 2011)

Immer schön zu lesen, wie zu jedem neuen Addon sich die Spieler die Mäuler zerreissen.
WOW wird immer Marktführer bleiben, solange Activision/Blizzard es möchten.
Selbst wenn die Hälfte aller Accounts geschlossen werden würde.
WOW bliebe mit 6 Millionen Spielern immer noch die Nummer 1, weit vor angeblichen WOW-Killern wie Rift, Rom o.ä.
Es hat halt den gleichen Status wie Ebay, Google oder auch Facebook.
Es gibt zwar immer einige andere Anbieter, die eine Kopie der genannten auf den Markt werfen, aber wirklich gefährlich, was
die Führungsposition betrifft, werden diese nie.


----------



## Segojan (25. März 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Erstmal Lvln, was länger dauerte, es gab keine Accountgebundenen Sachen und man brauchte 40% mehr Ep.



Ich komme beim Leveln eigentlich auch ganz gut ohne Erbstücke voran. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es Quests, Instanzen oder wasauchimmer gäbe, zu deren Lösung der Besitz von Erbstücken zwingend notwendig ist.

Ich erinner mich immer noch mit Grausen an die Zeit, als ich um Level 27 rum keine Quests gefunden habe, und die paar, die es gab, den EP Balken so gut wie gar nicht verändert haben.



Piti49 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade drum, WoW war so gut ich hatte viel Spaß.



Hab ich immer noch. Ist eigentlich schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass man in Hyjal eigentlich nur ganz ganz selten das Flugmount braucht?


----------



## asum (25. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Immer schön zu lesen, wie zu jedem neuen Addon sich die Spieler die Mäuler zerreissen.
> WOW wird immer Marktführer bleiben, solange Activision/Blizzard es möchten.
> Selbst wenn die Hälfte aller Accounts geschlossen werden würde.
> WOW bliebe mit 6 Millionen Spielern immer noch die Nummer 1, weit vor angeblichen WOW-Killern wie Rift, Rom o.ä.
> ...




Selten so einen Müll gelesen.

.)WoW immer Marktführer wie es Blizzard will? Denkst du in 10 Jahren ist WoW noch Marktführer? Sicher nicht!!!
.)50% weniger Spieler? Das wäre fatal für ein Game, auch für Blizzard.
.)Wenn ein Game 50% der Spieler verliert dann ist es garantiert nicht mehr die Nr. 1, diese 50% wandern in andere Games...
.) WoW den selben Wert wie ebay, Google und Facebook, absoluter Schwachsinn... 
.) du denkst WoW wird nie die Führungsposition verlieren? Siehe Punkt 1

Ich verstehe schon dass dir WoW sehr gut gefällt und du nicht ohne WoW leben kannst, aber nur weil du hier das Spiel in den Himmel lobst wirds nicht besser!!!


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

asum schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon dass die WoW sehr gut gefällt und du nicht ohne WoW leben kannst, aber nur weil du hier das Spiel in den Himmel lobst wirds nicht besser!!!



Es wird aber auch nicht schlechter nur weil andere immer meckern und schimpfen wie Scheiße doch alles wäre...jede Medaille hat 2 Seiten


----------



## asum (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch nicht schlechter nur weil andere immer meckern und schimpfen wie Scheiße doch alles wäre...jede Medaille hat 2 Seiten




Das ist natürlich auch richtig.


----------



## Kwatamehn (25. März 2011)

asum schrieb:


> Selten so einen Müll gelesen.
> 
> .)WoW immer Marktführer wie es Blizzard will? Denkst du in 10 Jahren ist WoW noch Marktführer? Sicher nicht!!!



Hmm, für mich auch nicht vorstellbar - allerdings hätte es sich vor 6 Jahren irgendjemand vorstellen können wo es jetzt ist?
Theoretisch ist vieles möglich - komplettes Facelift usw....theoretisch wie gesagt.



> .)50% weniger Spieler? Das wäre fatal für ein Game, auch für Blizzard.



Lustig wäre es für sie nicht, dennoch ist der Gewinn derzeit wohl weeeeeeit höher als die Kosten, und mit gew. Rationalisierungen, weniger Support,Serverzusammenlegung,etc wären 50% weniger wohl tragbar und immer noch ein Gewinn.
Bzw. gibt es sicher Interventionsmassnahmen - und sei es WoW auf ein f2p-Konzept wie zB HdRo umzustellen und sich
auf ein neues hauseigenes MMO zu konzentrieren.



> .)Wenn ein Game 50% der Spieler verliert dann ist es garantiert nicht mehr die Nr. 1, diese 50% wandern in andere Games...



Das würde ich so nicht sagen....ich hatte auch ne lange WoW-Pause, aber da hab ich hauptsächlich XBox und Singleplayer Games gespielt.
Wenn es kein Spiel gibt, dass es viel besser macht als WoW, werden viele eher ganz auf MMOs verzichten, als zu einem zu wechseln.

Und selbst wenn viele wechseln, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass alle zu EINEM Spiel wechseln....also selbst wenn 50% aufhören und ALLE wechseln, aber aufgeteilt auf 2-3 Spiele,
hätte WoW immer noch mehr Abonennten.



> .) WoW den selben Wert wie ebay, Google und Facebook, absoluter Schwachsinn...



Er redet von selben STELLENWert - es gab früher zB MySpace,div. andere Auktionsplattformen,Suchmaschinen usw.
Aber am bekanntesten und erfolgreichsten sind nunmal die eben genannten.




> .) du denkst WoW wird nie die Führungsposition verlieren? Siehe Punkt 1




Irgendwann ja, nichts hält ewig....aber die Frage ist wann und durch wen.....und ich denke Blizz ist da intelligent bzw. erfahren genug, da ein Wörtchen mitzureden, sei es mit Wow-Facelift, oder WoW2 oder Titan,usw.




> Ich verstehe schon dass dir WoW sehr gut gefällt und du nicht ohne WoW leben kannst, aber nur weil du hier das Spiel in den Himmel lobst wirds nicht besser!!!



Besser,schlechter, usw....was ist das? Richtig! Subjektive Ansichten.....viell. ist es für ihn und seeeeehr viele andere gerade so wie es jetzt ist sehr gut - oder immer noch weit besser als andere Spiele.

Mich zB reizt WoW momentan nicht so, dass ich exzessiv wie früher spiele, aber immer noch einige Stunden pro Woche und die machen mir Spass. Und momentan reizt mich kein anderes (MMO-)Game.

Ich warte auf SWOR und bete dass es gut wird.....je nachdem wie gut, werde ich dann nur das spielen, oder beides....


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Fühlt sich vermutlich so an, weil bereits jetzt fast jeder facerollend durch die HCs gehen kann, und in Raids zumindest n paar Bosse legt, auch wenn er so keinen Dunst hat =) also wie Ende Wotlk.



Wenn man wirklich facerollend durch die hc´s kann, warum muss ich dann 30 Minuten warten ?

Warum whipe ich mit Random Gruppen 3-4 x bis zum Ende ?

Warum gibt es MASSEN von Spielern die noch nicht mal einen Boss gesehen haben ?

Irgendwie ist das nur über den Tellerrand geblickt. Die meisten haben wohl erhebliche Probleme mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Wenn ich Random gehe war ich übrigens noch NIE auf Platz 2 im Recount. Und es sind DDs dabei die quälen sich mit 5 K DPS
durch die Heros. Vielleicht aber hast du Recht und die spielen echt mit Faceroll.... *grübel*


----------



## Piti49 (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch nicht schlechter nur weil andere immer meckern und schimpfen wie Scheiße doch alles wäre...jede Medaille hat 2 Seiten



Schlechter wirds nicht, das würde ich auch nicht behaupten und das habe ich auch nicht.
WoW ist wohl das beste Spiel was ich je gespielt habe, oder war es in meinem Augen.

Aber was kürzer wird ist die Langzeitmotivation. Ich kann mich im Moment mehr mit Pokemon Schwarz und Weiß beschäftigen und bin motivierter als in WoW.
Es geht einfach alles zu schnell und zu leicht, ausser man spielt nur 4 Stunden in der Woche.




Zur Marktposition: Diese sollte man genauer beobachten, der Markt ist nicht fix, es gibt nicht 20 Millionen Spieler die sich aufteilen, es werden immer mehr.

Aber bei weitem entscheiden sich nicht mehr alle für WoW. Rift hat gerade einen ganz guten Andrang erlebt, aber dieser wird sich einpendeln. 
Ich schätze sie werden in 3 Monaten auf 2-3 Millionen Spieler kommen.
Aber Platz 2 ist immer noch Aion und dies mit einem unangefochtenem Platz2 und Nummer 3 dürfte jetzt wohl HdRO sein.


Es wird auch keinen WoW Killer geben und WoW wird nicht von einem auf den anderen Tag verschwinden. Ich werde sicher auch immer wieder reinschauen.
Aber wenn Blizzard so weiter macht werden die Pausen der Spieler immer größer bis sie irgendwann nicht wieder kommen. Dann werden es langsam aber stets weniger Spieler.
Und dieser Fall tritt jetzt gerade bei Spielern ein die 3 Jahre und länger Spielen. Spieler die mit Wrath kamen scheinen sehr zufrieden. 
Viele Umfragen bestätigen dies. Dann kommen noch die Spieler die wegen Freunden usw bei WoW bleiben, und dies beruht auf gegenseitigkeit und ist damit ein Teufelskreis.

So würde ich die Lage eher einschätzen, aber ein Ende von WoW ist noch lange nicht in Sicht und selbst in 10 Jahren werden, da bin ich mir sicher, mehr als 2 Millionen Spieler noch dabei sein.
Ausser Blizz macht einfach aus


----------



## Vintar (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und was interessieren mich die Leute die gehen...auf meiner FL und in meiner Gilde bemerke ich nichts, bei der Gilde eher das Gegenteil (nein wir sind keine "große" Gilde, trotzdem werden wir immer mehr), alles andere ist mir eigentlich Wurstbrot .... Und selbst wenn ich eine große Abgangswelle (wie gesagt, tu ich nicht) bemerken würde, würde das nichts an meinem Spielgefühl ändern. Solange ich Spaß habe ist mir alles andere eigentlich herzlich egal, so ignorant bin ich und dazu steh ich auch. Und wenn sich bei euch das Spielgefühl über die Spielerzahl definiert, dann soll das eben so sein



Darum geht es nicht. Sondern um die Lüge dass WoW 12 Mio Spieler hat, weil die stetigen Änderungen das Spiel verbessert hätten. Es gibt in jedem Land Leute die etwas mögen und etwas nicht mögen. Und wenn man neue Länder erschließt, erschafft man damit automatisch auch neue Kunden, nämlich die die es vorher nicht spielen konnten und generell Interesse am Thema haben. Hier können schon jede Menge Spieler aufgehört haben, solange Trinidad & Tobago, Timbuktu, der Himalaya oder Liechtenstein später als Neukunden hinzukommt steht auch weiterhin 12 Mio Spieler auf dem Papier.

Wie gesagt, 12 Mio Leute hört sich toll an, aber wenn man 12 Mio nur deswegen hält weil man sein Produkt wohin exportiert um die Rückgänge zu kaschieren, solange ist dies auch kein gültiges Argument.

WoW hat heute nur noch am Rande mit einem MMORPG per Definition zu tun. Es ist einfach kein Spiel mehr um darin abzutauchen, episches zu tun und sich Sachen zu "erspielen" statt zu "erwarten". Aber genau das wirkt sich auf die Bilanz aus. Die einfachen "Spieler" die vor WoW den Rechner maximal für Ebay genutzt haben sind mittlerweile der Großteil dieser Customer Base. Und die brauchen eben Simplifikation weil sie aufgrund ihrer Unerfahrenheit das Abo quittieren würden, würde das Spiel ihnen mehr abverlangen als 3 Knöpfe zu drücken.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, MUSS man sogar sehen, da ActivisionBlizzard eine US-Aktiengesellschaft ist *MÜSSEN sie ihre Quartalszahlen veröffentlichen*...
> 
> 
> As of December 31, 2010, more than 12 million gamers worldwide are subscribed to play Blizzard Entertainment's *World of Warcraft*.(6) Quelle


Betrifft aber nur die Wirtschaftzahlen. Der Rest ist "Balsam" für die Aktionäre und der Markteinschätzung.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, 12 Mio Leute hört sich toll an, aber wenn man 12 Mio nur deswegen hält weil man sein Produkt wohin exportiert um die Rückgänge zu kaschieren, solange ist dies auch kein gültiges Argument.



Naja, außer Russland sind in den letzten 5 Jahren ja nicht allzuviele Länder dazugekommen (auch wenn jetzt Japan und Brasilien auf dem Plan stehen, angeblich)  . Die letzten Zahlen sind vom Oktober 2010 bzw. aus dem Quartalsbericht 31.12.2010 (auch wenn noch nie genaue Zahlen genannt wurden immer nur "über x Mio. Spieler")

*VÖ WoW*: Quelle

 Vereinigte Staaten; Neuseeland; Kanada;Australien; Mexiko
23. November 2004
Korea Süd
18. Januar 2005
Europa
11. Februar 2005
China Volksrepublik
6. Juni 2005
Singapur
21. Juli 2005
Taiwan; Hongkong; Macau
8. November 2005
Südafrika
1. August 2006
Russland
6. August 2008




Blub schrieb:


> Betrifft aber nur die Wirtschaftzahlen. Der Rest ist "Balsam" für die Aktionäre und der Markteinschätzung.



Trotzdem können sie es sich nicht leisten, Zahlen anzugeben, die sich dann irgendwann als gefaked herausstellen, hat zwar keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen (wobei ich mir da im US Recht nicht so sicher wäre, wenn man Firmen verklagen kann, weil man sich heißen Kaffee in den Schoß schüttet, nur weil kein diesbezüglicher Warnhinweis auf dem Becher steht  ) würde aber für das relativ große Unternehmen ActivisionBlizzard einen gewaltigen Imageverlust bedeuten und zukünftige Anleger abschrecken


----------



## Stevesteel (25. März 2011)

asum schrieb:


> Selten so einen Müll gelesen.
> 
> .)WoW immer Marktführer wie es Blizzard will? Denkst du in 10 Jahren ist WoW noch Marktführer? Sicher nicht!!!
> .)50% weniger Spieler? Das wäre fatal für ein Game, auch für Blizzard.
> ...



Selten so einen Müll gelesen.
*-das Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück
*.)WoW immer Marktführer wie es Blizzard will? Denkst du in 10 Jahren ist WoW noch Marktführer? Sicher nicht!!!
*Du weißt schon oder hast es mal irgendwo sicherlich gelesen, welcher Haltbarkeitswert MMORPG nachgesagt wird?
Genau, da stand noch nie etwas von 10 Jahren.
Die maximale "erfolgreiche" Lebensdauer beträgt 5-8 Jahre. Danach werden einige Server abgeschaltet, neuer Content nicht mehr geliefert, weil Firma/Programmierer usw. sich auf neue Projekte konzentrieren. 
Ich schrieb auch nichts davon, daß WOW in 10 Jahren Marktführer sein wird. Ich schrieb nur, daß solange Blizzard es möchte, können sie es sein. 
Ob Blizzard WOW 4 weitere Jahre weiterentwickelt, daß weiß niemand.
*.)50% weniger Spieler? Das wäre fatal für ein Game, auch für Blizzard.
*Natürlich wäre es fatal, ich schrieb nichts dahingehend.
*.)Wenn ein Game 50% der Spieler verliert dann ist es garantiert nicht mehr die Nr. 1, diese 50% wandern in andere Games...
*Falsche Schlussfolgerung - denke nochmal über das von mir Geschriebene nach.
Wenn von einem Spiel 50% der Spieler weggehen, heißt das nicht, daß diese 50% alle geschlossen zu einem anderen Spiel gehen.
Denn kein anderes MMORPG hat derzeit 6 Millionen Spieler oder kratzt daran, somit kann auch niemand anderes Numemr 1 sein.
*.) WoW den selben Wert wie ebay, Google und Facebook, absoluter Schwachsinn... 
*Habe ich irgendetwas von einem Wert geschrieben?
Es hat denselben Status. Fragst du 100 Leute auf der Straße, werden sicherlich 70% oder mehr dir die Frage nach dem beliebtesten/erfolgreichsten  Online-Freundetool, der beliebtesten/erfolgreichsten  Suchmaschine, dem beliebtesten/erfolgreichsten  Online-Auktionshaus oder eben dem erfolgreichsten Online-Rollenspiel mit eben diesen Branchenriesen beantworten.
Man kann natürlich schnell schreiben, daß das, was jemand anderes schrieb, Schwachsinn sei, man sollte es aber auch begründen können. 
*.) du denkst WoW wird nie die Führungsposition verlieren? Siehe Punkt 1
*Wieder derselbe Fehler von dir. Du solltest auch mal genau lesen, was andere schreiben, nicht nur überfliegen und dich in Rage schreiben.
Ich habe mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, daß WOW niemals die Führungsposition verlieren wird.
Damit meinte ich lediglich, daß alle aktuell auf den Markt gebrachten Spiele keine WOW-Killer sind oder waren.
Meiner Meinung nach, wird auch Rift daran nichts ändern.
Wer seit Classic oder auch seit BC WOW spielt, kennt eigentlich alles, was ein MMORPG zu bieten hat.
*Ich verstehe schon dass dir WoW sehr gut gefällt und du nicht ohne WoW leben kannst, aber nur weil du hier das Spiel in den Himmel lobst wirds nicht besser!!!
*Du verstehst anscheinend nichts, denn natürlich gefällt mir WOW und das schon seit Release. Aber, daß ich nicht ohne WOW leben kann kannst du überhaupt nicht beurteilen.
*


----------



## Blub Bekifft (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Trotzdem können sie es sich nicht leisten, Zahlen anzugeben, die sich dann irgendwann als gefaked herausstellen, hat zwar keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen (wobei ich mir da im US Recht nicht so sicher wäre, wenn man Firmen verklagen kann, weil man sich heißen Kaffee in den Schoß schüttet, nur weil kein diesbezüglicher Warnhinweis auf dem Becher steht  ) würde aber für das relativ große Unternehmen ActivisionBlizzard einen gewaltigen Imageverlust bedeuten und zukünftige Anleger abschrecken




Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es in dieser Branche kein „Media Controll" gibt ( wie in der Musikbrache) die Verkaufszahlen bestätigen.  In dieser Branche werden von Studios, Publisher nicht gerne Angaben darüber gemacht die man auch nachvollziehen kann. Das kann ich sagen weil ich selbst lange genug mit dieser Branche zu tun gehabt hatte. Und wenn man weiß wie die Finanzierung ect. von statten geht hat das auch seine Berechtigte Gründe.

Hat aber nix mit diesem Thema hier zu tun, kann sein das in Europe Spieler gehen dafür aber an andere Stelle wieder welche dazu kommen. Und wenn das Leute wie ich sind die einfach mal eine Pause machen heißt das nicht das das Spiel „shit" geworden ist. Sicher sind Spieler die wie ich von Anfang dabei sind mittlerweile satt geworden. Aber mit keinem ( aus meiner Gilde und Freundeskreis im Spiel) mit denen ich darüber geredet haben sind wegen dem Game weggegangen. Es waren immer die Veränderten Umstände im Umfeld gewesen. Wenn man z.b. sein Spielzeit verkürzt auf sagen wir mal 4 mal die Woche a 2 Stunden um mehr Zeit für andere Verpflichtungen  zu haben, wird man Feststellen das Dinge die einem Spaß gemacht haben auf einmal nicht mehr machbar ist. Dann fängt man schon mal an sich gewisse Dinge zu Überlegen.

Mich ärgert nur diese Aussagen die das Spiel schon in einen Sarg legen und Beerdigen. 

Das immer mehr Spieler gehen, mag sein, aber es kommen immer Spieler dazu oder steigen wieder ein. Solche Fluktuationen gleich welcher Art könnten ( muss aber nicht) der Anfang vom Ende sein. Und das vermehrte „Geschimpfe" in Foren Weltweit könnten Anzeichen dafür sein. Auch das Blizz derzeit so viel Aktivitäten um Cat herum macht ist noch lange kein Zeichen dafür. Könnte aber der Anfang sein oder ein Versuche die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Wer da was glauben mag ist jedem seine Sache, genauso wie an die 12 Mille Gamer. 

Wie dem auch sei, Tod wird das Spiel noch lange nicht sein


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. März 2011)

Ryxx44 schrieb:


> Aja und bitte hört mit diesen 11 Millionen Spielern auf, schon schlimm das noch zu glauben ich will was offizielles sehen, 1 Monat nach Cata, werdet ihr aber nicht sehen 3 mal darf man raten warum.




Im 4. Quartalsbericht 2010 steh 12 mio. aktive Accounts weltweit. 

Wenn das nicht offiziell ist, weiß ichs auch nicht.

Naja, das 1. Quartal 2011 ist ja bald rum, das Ergebnis dürfte spannend werden.


----------



## Bragos (26. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Im 4. Quartalsbericht 2010 steh 12 mio. aktive Accounts weltweit.
> 
> Wenn das nicht offiziell ist, weiß ichs auch nicht.
> 
> Naja, das 1. Quartal 2011 ist ja bald rum, das Ergebnis dürfte spannend werden.




Ich Denke dass im ersten Quartal sich da nichts Großartig verändert hat. Denn erst seit dieser Zeit begann dieser "Unmut". Zudem haben sicher noch einige ihre Spielzeit am Laufen. Ich Denke das so ab dem zweiten, sicher aber mit dem dritten Quartal aussagekräftige Ergebnisse gibt. Ich für meinen Teil zweifle diese Aussagen auch an, zumal von Blizz aus unterschiedlicher Stellen her ständig andere Definitionen über Gamer-Abonnenten ect. verwenden. Zudem ist der deutsche Handel auch nicht bereit Verkauf zahlen über WoW offen zu legen die zumindest in unserer Region aussagekräftig wären. In den Medien wurden immer nur die vollen "Mitternachtsverkäufe" gezeigt, bei uns war damals echt nix los. Aber so was zeigen die ja nichtt Image eben


----------



## Schlamm (26. März 2011)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie der WoW-Riese alle seine Konkurrenten einfach abhängt, und das über so viele Jahre. Man nenne hier nur mal die MMOs der letzten Jahre/Monate:
Guild Wars, Warhammer, Herr der Ringe, Aion, Runes of Magic, AoC, Star Trek und auch Rift...

Und diese Games waren auch nicht schlecht. Ich bin echt gespannt, ob WoW durch einen anderen untergeht, oder durch sich selber.


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2011)

Bragos schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil zweifle diese Aussagen auch an, zumal von Blizz aus unterschiedlicher Stellen her *ständig andere Definitionen über Gamer-Abonnenten ect. verwenden. *



Ist das so?

Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Quelle = 11 Mio Abonnenten 28.10.2008

Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
Abonnenten von _World of Warcraft_ sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Quelle = 12 Mio Abonnenten 08.10.2010

*Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft* 
Abonnenten von _World of Warcraft_ sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um _World of Warcraft_ zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Quelle = 11,5 Mio Abonnenten 23.12.2008

*Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft* 

 Abonnenten von _World of Warcraft_ sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um _World of Warcraft_ zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnent. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt alle Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen, alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Quelle = 10 Mio Abonnenten 22.01.2008

*Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft*
Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnent. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt alle Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen, alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Quelle = 9 Mio Abonnenten 24.07.2007

*Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft*
Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnent. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt alle Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen, alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 

Quelle = 8,5 Mio Abonnenten 06.03.2007


Das sind alle Pressemeldungen zu Abonnentenzahlen seit dem 10.05.2006, weiter reichen die offiziellen Pressemeldungen von Blizzard auf der Unternehmenshomepage nicht zurück


----------



## Klos1 (26. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> *
> Ich schrieb nur, daß solange Blizzard es möchte, können sie es sein.
> *



Klar, im Traum vielleicht. Als ob nur Blizzard allein es in der Hand hätte, Martführer zu sein, oder nicht. In welcher Traumwelt lebst du eigentlich?



Stevesteel schrieb:


> *Wer seit Classic oder auch seit BC WOW spielt, kennt eigentlich alles, was ein MMORPG zu bieten hat.*



In den Augen eines Wow-Spielers, der mit Classic überhaupt erst mit einem derartigen Spiel angefangen hat. Alle anderen, die älter sind und auch schon vor Wow
derartige Spiele gezockt haben, die wissen, dass Wow lange nicht alles bietet, was ein mmorpg zu bieten hat.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Selten so einen Müll gelesen.
> *
> Die maximale "erfolgreiche" Lebensdauer beträgt 5-8 Jahre. Danach werden einige Server abgeschaltet, neuer Content nicht mehr geliefert, weil Firma/Programmierer usw. sich auf neue Projekte konzentrieren.
> **
> *



*hust* EvE *hust* Online

Niemand von, absolut niemand, weder du noch ich, kann etwas über die tatsächliche und realistische erfolgreiche Lebensdauer eines MMO sagen. WoW kann morgen am Ende sein, die Server abschalten und von vorne beginnen. Es kann aber auch in 10 Jahren noch erfolgreich laufen. Ganz ehrlich? Dafür befinden wir uns in einem viel zu neuen Medium. Es gibt einfach keine verlässlichen Zahlen auf die man sich berufen kann. Das Genre existiert gerade mal seit dem Ende der 90er...

Also stell bitte eine Vermutung deinerseits nicht als gegebenen Fakt hin.

Die Zeit wird zeigen welchen Weg die Online Rollenspiele einschlagen werden.


----------



## Bragos (26. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
> Abonnenten von World of Warcraft sind alle Individuen, die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten. Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. ....................



Danke für Deine Mühe, aber das meinte ich nicht damit.  *sorry*Ich hätte es besser ausdrücken sollen.  
Blizz spricht mal von Abos mal von Spielern mals von irgendwas. So war das gemeint. Den Unterschied zwischen Abo und aktiven Spielern braucht man wohl nicht zu erklären. Es kommt immer drauf an welchen Erhebungsatz man nimmt und wer diese Erhebung macht. Und darüber hinaus sagt das noch lange nichts über Verkaufszahlen oder sonst was was hier so in dem Raum steht. (Sofern ich manchen Beitrag hier richtig verstehe)


----------



## Manaori (26. März 2011)

Bragos schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Mühe, aber das meinte ich nicht damit.  *sorry*Ich hätte es besser ausdrücken sollen.
> Blizz spricht mal von Abos mal von Spielern mals von irgendwas. So war das gemeint. Den Unterschied zwischen Abo und aktiven Spielern braucht man wohl nicht zu erklären. Es kommt immer drauf an welchen Erhebungsatz man nimmt und wer diese Erhebung macht. Und darüber hinaus sagt das noch lange nichts über Verkaufszahlen oder sonst was was hier so in dem Raum steht. (Sofern ich manchen Beitrag hier richtig verstehe)



Es geht ja nicht um die Verkaufszahlen. Rein theoretisch ist es völlig egal, ob einer Nur BC und Classic hat, dafür aber sein Abo jeden Monat bezahlt - das ist ja die wahre Geldquelle. 

Und ein aktiver Spieler ist so ziemlich dasselbe wie ein aktiver Abonnent, es sei denn,m anche zahlen echt das Abo,um nicht zu zocken *g* 

Wie Derulu bereits angesprochen hat, DARF Blizzard diese Zahlen auch gar nicht bzw nur ganz wenig nach oben korrigieren. Wir können also recht sicher sein, dass die angegebene Zahl stimmt. Wo die wiederum stimmt - ist das nicht ehrlich gesagt egal? Es wurde auch schon angesprochen, dass in den letzten Jahren nicht wirklich neue Länder dazu kamen,a lso wird es sich wohl halbwegs gleichmäßig auf die bereits bestehenden verteilen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Immer schön zu lesen, wie zu jedem neuen Addon sich die Spieler die Mäuler zerreissen.
> WOW wird immer Marktführer bleiben, solange Activision/Blizzard es möchten.
> Selbst wenn die Hälfte aller Accounts geschlossen werden würde.
> WOW bliebe mit 6 Millionen Spielern immer noch die Nummer 1, weit vor angeblichen WOW-Killern wie Rift, Rom o.ä.
> ...



Also falls du damit auch mich meinst, ich zerreiss mir erstmalig bei diesem Add-on das Maul, alle vorher fand ich super.
Das WOW für IMMER Markführer bleiben wird ist eine gewagte Behauptung, sicherlich aber noch ein paar Jahre.
Und du hast recht der Vorsprung an Accounts ist so immens groß das auch die Hälfte weniger daran nichts ändern wird.

Dennoch haben sich auch schon Markführer die sich faul auf Ihrem Ruhm ausruhen irgendwann dumm aus der Wächse geguckt.
Ich werfe da jetzt einfach mal Atari und Conmodore in den Raum.


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich werfe da jetzt einfach mal Atari und Conmodore in den Raum.



Die waren allerdings nicht Markführer, sondern aufgrund fehlender Mitbewerber Monopolisten. Das passiert häufig (wenn nicht sogar meistens, da sich Monopolisten gerne auf ihr Produkt verlassen und wenig bis gar nichts daran verändern, wieso auch, wenn es gar keine Mitbewerber gibt), wenn bei einem Markt auch andere Anbieter die Markteintrittsbarrieren "überwinden" (Bsp: Blaupunkt und KfZ-Navigationsgeräte; telefunken und Fernsehübertragungssysteme; Sony und tragbare Musikabspielgeräte), wobei die wenigsten ehemaligen Monopolisten dann vom Markt komplett verschwinden aber auch das kommt vor. Bei WoW und Blizzard ist es aber eigentlich ein "offener Markt" mit vielen Anbietern, Blizzard ist da nicht der erste gewesen und ist bei weitem nicht der einzige in diesem Marktsegment, was eine gänzlich andere Situation darstellt. Blizzard ist nur der Anbieter, der den Markt und seine Bedürfnisse und Ansprüche (bisher) am Besten befriedigen konnte/kann.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. März 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich facerollend durch die hc´s kann, warum muss ich dann 30 Minuten warten ?
> 
> Warum whipe ich mit Random Gruppen 3-4 x bis zum Ende ?
> 
> ...



Wenn man wirklich facerollend durch die hc´s kann, warum muss ich dann 30 Minuten warten ?
- weil Du die falsche Klasse spielst...

Warum whipe ich mit Random Gruppen 3-4 x bis zum Ende ?
- sind die Mobs zu stark, seid ihr zu schwach...

Warum gibt es MASSEN von Spielern die noch nicht mal einen Boss gesehen haben ?
- warum gibt es MASSen von Spielern, die keine der o.g. Sorgen haben?

Wenn ich Random gehe war ich übrigens noch NIE auf Platz 2 im Recount.
- Noch nie so weit oben gewesen? O_o Üben, üben, üben!



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dennoch haben sich auch schon Markführer die sich faul auf Ihrem Ruhm ausruhen irgendwann dumm aus der Wächse geguckt.


Das passiert wohl jedem, der sich auf seinem Ruhm nur ausruht...


----------

